#ubuntu-my 2011-02-28
<kstan> hihi, anybody here? chat chat?
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-01
<yuskhanzab> SuMarDi, 
<zimie> hello i need help
<zimie> im trying to setup a transparent squid proxy server using 10.10, so what should i do??
<SuMarDi> yuskhanzab: yer?
<yuskhanzab> SuMarDi, bin mohd yusuf?
<SuMarDi> yuskhanzab: tak
<SuMarDi> bin laden
<SuMarDi> :P
<SuMarDi> yuskhanzab: tapi saya bukan bin mohd yusuf :)
<yuskhanzab> ooo
<yuskhanzab> ingat abg ku
<yuskhanzab> sama ngan nama abg ku
<yuskhanzab> :D
<yuskhanzab> dia sekarang di indonesia
<yuskhanzab> k la nak kuar jap
<syxxu> hello
<syxxu> i need help, any1?
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-02
<salax--> balik2
<salax--> guna weechat ni mmg x responsive
#ubuntu-my 2011-03-04
<yuskhanzab> lul
<yuskhanzab> oyotat, awk dok mane
<yuskhanzab> ada org tak yg tak afk sini
<yuskhanzab> nak tanye pasal ubuntu sket
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-27
<susahsebut> roti telur banjir!
<_123_> ngam..
<_123_> roti thosai 3 
<_123_> kasi banjir 
<_123_> kena teh tarik ..kurang manis
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> ping lubotu2
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<Fh0st3r> salam
<fairuz_> Fh0st3r: wsalam
<Fh0st3r> ada baca tentang ubuntu on android device?
<fairuz_> lama dah
<fairuz_> ubuntu tunjuk hari ni la kat WMC
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<hotfloppy> hello..
<susahsebut> hi all
<fairuz> wb susahsebut
<kaibathelegacy> hi susahsebut fairuz 
<fairuz> helo kaibathelegacy
<susahsebut> thanks fairuz , hi kaibathelegacy 
<susahsebut> rindunya aku kat bilik aku ni
<susahsebut> 'wakakakaka
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> kat kelantan dah ke
<susahsebut> ha ah
<susahsebut> baru sampai 
<susahsebut> mandi pun belom
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz> keke
<Fh0st3r> wah..ni orang2 lame ubuntu nih...
 * susahsebut orang baru
<susahsebut> fairuz, ketua kongsi gelap
<susahsebut> bahagian perancis
<Fh0st3r> ohhh..hahah
<susahsebut> XD
 * fairuz lagi la baru
<Fh0st3r> ade terbaca pasal ubuntu on android device? interesting giler babssssssss
<Fh0st3r> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<susahsebut> Fh0st3r, - belikan satu nanti
<Fh0st3r> hahah...
<Fh0st3r> takde la....cambest gak... skang pon pakai hp main game snake....hahahah
<fairuz> ade tu orang2 ubuntu akan tunjuk kat wmc jap lg
<Fh0st3r> fuhhh
 * kaibathelegacy kumpol duit beli phone android yg support ubuntu :))
<susahsebut> fairuz, wmc=? World Mobile Conference yang sedang berlangsung tu ka?
<fairuz> aa
<fairuz> start hari ni
 * susahsebut nak tumpang duit kaibathelegacy buat beli hp yang sama :p
<Fh0st3r> skang ni yg device yg support semua dual core processor
<fairuz> nak kira hampir semua phone android bleh sumbat ubuntu, problem kalau nak buat diorang idup bersama2 keke
<Fh0st3r> mcm laki berbini 2
<Fh0st3r> hahah
<fairuz> sebab kernel derive
<Fh0st3r> Ubuntu and Android share the same kernel, running at the same time, accessing data and applications
<Fh0st3r> kate canonical la...
<Fh0st3r> tp tah ler...
<fairuz> aa possible je tu skang ni
<Fh0st3r> tggu la nnt
<Fh0st3r> “Ubuntu is the killer app for multi-core phones in 2012” sedapkan quote dia.................. hahahah
<fairuz> betul jugak cakap diorang tu
<fairuz> dulu org tak pakai ubuntu kat phone sebab berat
<fairuz> libC pun besar
<fairuz> tu yg google buat android, pakai libC bionic yg lagi kecik
<fairuz> skang phone dah power
<fairuz> so takde sebab la tak pakai ubuntu
<Fh0st3r> tu la..pas ni lak htc dah kuar quad core for smart phone... giler btol....
<Fh0st3r> mmg bole sgt...
<Fh0st3r> bionic ni paling kecik eah size dia...
<fairuz> bionic ni C library yg google dah kecikkan
<fairuz> pastu dia optimize utk speed la
<fairuz> sebab tu kalau native app compile kat ubuntu takleh run kat android
<fairuz> sedangkan dua2 pakai linux kernel
<fairuz> sebab libC lain
 * susahsebut hanya dapat membaca sambil terkebil2. 
<susahsebut> tapi nice info - thanks fairuz 
<Fh0st3r> ohh..patot la...bertambah lagi ilmu hari ni..
 * fairuz hanya berkongsi apa yg dia tau sikit2
<susahsebut> +1 fairuz 
<Fh0st3r> tapi seronok la jugak dgn development dia org ni... 
<susahsebut> fairuz, ko tengah buat apa?
<fairuz> susahsebut: tengah clean git tree ni :)
<fairuz> adei makin menjadi2 lembap pc ni
<darknite> assalamualaikusamalwm tb
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> darknite: wsalam
<darknite> fairuz tak keje ke?
<fairuz> darknite: kat opis la ni
<darknite> ko keje ape ye fairuz
<fairuz> jurutera sistem darknite
<darknite> wow
<darknite> saya keje waiter sje
<fairuz> darknite: asal dapat duit keja ape pun takpe :)
<darknite> betui tuh fairuz
<darknite> fairuz pegi tak ahad nie?
<fairuz> darknite: tak
<fairuz> join through irc je
<darknite> ala
<darknite> blh kita jumpa dan berkenalan
<fairuz> :)
<darknite> fairuz dok mana..nnt blh kita lepak2
<fairuz> darknite: kampung kat kelantan 
<darknite> oo...kelantan kat mana fairuz
<fairuz> dekat ngan kubang kerian, kota bharu
<darknite> oo
<darknite> darknite lahir kat hospital kubang kerian....
<darknite> tapi beso kat KL
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> parents asal sana la eh?
<darknite> mak dok pengkalan chepa
<darknite> ayah dok tumpat
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> slalu balik kampung ke
<darknite> xbalik dah sbb datuk dan nenek kedua2 belah famili dah xada
<fairuz> oo
<darknite> hehe
<fairuz> raya kat KL la ni eh
<darknite> kalau x,blh jumpa
<darknite> aah
<fairuz> <-- jarang balik kampung jugak
<darknite> kampung kat mana
<fairuz> kat kubang kerian yg cakap tadi tu la
<darknite> pas2 sekarang fairuz kat mana
<fairuz> keja kat france skang ni.. jauhhh
<darknite> pergh
<darknite> france lak
<fairuz> susahsebut: tido ka :D
<darknite> keje kot
<darknite> haha nie macma kenal saje
<fairuz> baru sampai umah kata dia tadi, letih la tu
<darknite> biasa la
<fairuz> darknite: tengah keja ka
<darknite> aah...tengah keje
<darknite> busy sikit
<susahsebut> baru siap mandi, buat air panas segelas, sekarang sedang basuh baju, nak claim minyak ngan tol, blablabla
<fairuz> susahsebut: tido la dulu baru best :D
<fairuz> susahsebut: pasal jam utk theme packaging, main idea dia nak belaja packaging kan
<fairuz> so kalau kita package benda yg 3-4 line pun lagi ok kan
<fairuz> maksud aku app yg di package tu kecik
<susahsebut> betul kot 
<susahsebut> sebab motif untuk belajar packaging
<susahsebut> since ni kali pertama 
 * susahsebut buta code pun sibuk
<fairuz> susahsebut: ok, sebab kita nak bagi orang yang buta code pun boleh package
<fairuz> tak semestinya kena tau coding untuk package
 * darknite masih baru pasal ubuntu nie
<susahsebut> itu la nak tengok jugak. mana tau pandai kang
<susahsebut> boleh eksyen sket
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz> darknite: sama la kita.. baru join sini lebih kurang sebulan lepas
<fairuz> susahsebut: keke
<fairuz> betul2
<darknite> ok lagik tuh...aku nie baru beberapa minggu
<susahsebut> x kisah la baru ke lama, jangan merah atau hijau sudah laaaa
<susahsebut> jadi petrol pulak kang
<susahsebut> fairuz, secara konsepnya, boleh ke kalau lappy salah sorang yang pegi jam tu jadi mirror server
<susahsebut> untuk upgrade
<susahsebut> guna squid
<fairuz> susahsebut: bagi aku secara konsep dia boleh
<fairuz> asalkan dalam sub network sama
<susahsebut> itu la aku tengah pikir. cuma aku x penah test squid
<susahsebut> huhu
<fairuz> so nanti just add je local mirror
<fairuz> takyah squid pun takpe kan
<susahsebut> takyah squid nak buat cemana?
<darknite> abg susahsebut
<susahsebut> ada tuto?
<susahsebut> ye darknite 
<darknite> ahad nie baju bebas erk
<fairuz> susahsebut: aku akan tengok mcm mana nak buat and try inform kat ko nanti
<susahsebut> baju bebas. tapi kalau ada berkaitan ubuntu atau FOSS lagi bagus
<susahsebut> comey fairuz 
<darknite> oo...baju ubuntu xada
<susahsebut> kalau boleh aku buat kat lappy aku je
<darknite> ahad nie maybe aku bawak biborn kalau dia free
<darknite> boleh tak ?
<susahsebut> sila2, ni open event
<susahsebut> biborn tbdian tu eh
<darknite> aah..masa mcd kepong dia ada
<susahsebut> ooooo
<susahsebut> sila2. x de sebarang halangan
<susahsebut> lebih ramai lebih meriah
<darknite> ok..sbb takut orang yg masuk meeting semalam saje di benarkan datang
<darknite> tu saje
<fairuz> konsep dia patut download debmirror, pastu download file2 yg besar tu, then letak kat satu tempat yang semua orang boleh access
<fairuz> pastu orang yang nak upgrade tu
<fairuz> dia backup source.list dia
<fairuz> pastu buat source list baru yang point kat tempat yg kita download tadi
<fairuz> pastu dia update && upgrade la
<fairuz> dah siap tuka balik source.list tu jadi asal
<fairuz> takyah squid kan mcm tu?
<susahsebut> ooo macam yang aku tengok ak47suk1 post kat fb berjam2 dia donlod debmirror neh
<fairuz> dekat 150Gb gak aku rasa
<susahsebut> vs squid? mana lebih mudah untuk orang yang kurang techie macam aku ni?
<fairuz> tak sure
<darknite> hmm
<darknite> aku nk tanye something
<fairuz> aku tak pernah pakai squid, kena tanya ak47suk1 la camtu
<darknite> tapi dah nk balik umah dah
<susahsebut> sila je tanya darknite 
<susahsebut> baling soalan kang balik baru tengok jawapan pun ok
<darknite> aku ada install iso ubuntu 12.04 kat virtualbox tapi blank
<darknite> tapi nk logout irc nie
 * susahsebut nak dig tentang squid kejap
<fairuz> balik la dulu darknite
<fairuz> tak lari kemana susahsebut ni keke
<darknite> mlm karang la aku on9
<darknite> hehe
<susahsebut> ping fairuz 
<susahsebut> ping kaub
<fairuz> pong
<susahsebut> ping kaibathelegacy 
<susahsebut> fairuz makan dah ke?
<fairuz> blum lagi, jap lg kot
<susahsebut> aku baru je lepas run through upgrade theme untuk jam 
<susahsebut> basically memang tak sama dengan yang kita buat individually la
<fairuz> maksudnya?
<susahsebut> uh, lupa pulak nak update kat wiki.ubuntu.com
<susahsebut> tapi report dari california team untuk jam intrepid ni menarik
<susahsebut> Schedule
<susahsebut> This is a rather rough schedule. Even if we don't get any "progress" done, it'll be fun to meet up and get to know each other. We'll play it by ear, and see what
<susahsebut> Saturday, August 9th, 2008
<susahsebut> 	
<susahsebut> 10AM
<susahsebut> 	
<susahsebut> Presentation: Using Launchpad to triage Ubuntu bugs
<susahsebut> 11AM
<susahsebut> 	
<susahsebut> Bugs
<susahsebut> 12PM
<susahsebut> 	
<susahsebut> Lunch
<susahsebut> 1PM
<susahsebut> 	
<susahsebut> Bugs
<susahsebut> 3PM
<susahsebut> 	
<susahsebut> Break
<susahsebut> 3:30PM
<susahsebut> 	
<susahsebut> Bugs 
<susahsebut> uh banyaknya
<susahsebut> aku copy macam sikit je
<susahsebut> yang ni je nak emphasis lebih sket
<susahsebut>  This is a rather rough schedule. Even if we don't get any "progress" done, it'll be fun to meet up and get to know each other. We'll play it by ear, and see what
<fairuz> diorang tumpu kat bugs eh
<susahsebut> untuk upgrade bugs dari upgrade yang berlainan
<susahsebut> currently testing version ialah precise beta
<susahsebut> boleh upgrade dalam vm tapi preferably upgrade terus  
<susahsebut> untuk hardware cjheck sekali
<fairuz> faham
<fairuz> diorang ni cari bugs time upgrade
<fairuz> bukan kita nak baut mcm tu jugak ke?
<susahsebut> memang kita nak buat macam tu le
<susahsebut> nvm
<susahsebut> sambung pembacaan :p
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> aku nak kena membaca jugak untuk packaging, kang ada orang tanya pelik2 tak reti jawap
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> wsalam
<darknite> i'm back
 * fairuz reboot
<fairuz> pc dah lembap
<darknite> dah reboot ke ape
<darknite> fairuz
<darknite> nape reboot?
<fairuz> pc dah jadi lembap
<fairuz> ram penuh la tu kot
<darknite> ooo
<hotfloppy> pc aku lembap slalunye sebab firefox je..
<hotfloppy> restart firefox okay la..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
 * hotfloppy suka check guna htop
<darknite> hotfloppy
 * darknite nk kenal dengan hotfloppy
 * hotfloppy blushing..
<hotfloppy> nak kenal kena datang rumah.. jumpa mak ayah dulu..
<hotfloppy> hahahahahahaha..
<fairuz> keke
<darknite> hehe
<darknite> haha
 * fairuz adei bosan
<darknite> nape bosan lak
<fairuz> keja tak menjadi
<darknite> oo
<fairuz> tekanan pun ada ni
<darknite> sabo2
<fairuz> susahsebut: buat ape tu
<fairuz> tgh godek sotong ke
<fairuz> darknite: duduk kl kat mana
<darknite> area damansara
<darknite> fairuz: area damansara
<susah_sebut> wb susah_sebut ensem
<susah_sebut> :p
<fairuz> :D
<darknite> xada keje ke wish kat diri sendiri?
<susah_sebut> abeh korang taknak wish kat aku pon
<susah_sebut> ekekekeke
<darknite> ingatkan birthday ko
<darknite> haha
<susah_sebut> wb - welcome back bukan wish birthday :p
<darknite> yeke?
<darknite> tapi
<darknite> aku xblh nk terima ada hensem tuh
<susah_sebut> ekeke darknite jeles
<fairuz> susah_sebut: bila start keja balik?
<darknite> susah_sebut: bkn jeles...tapi xblh nk caya
<susah_sebut> fairuz, not sure. kalau esok member aku x sanggup aku kena keje lagi kot. rabu balik johor. 
<fairuz> oo
<susah_sebut> fairuz, mumbai buat 4 tema 
<susah_sebut> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/indian-team/1570/detail/
<fairuz> ok la tu :)
<fairuz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror
<fairuz> untuk jam packaging dia suggest follow debmirror ni untuk buat local repo
<fairuz> *local mirror
 * hotfloppy tolong promote: http://w3.tbd.my/thread-11451-post-131266.html#pid131266
<susah_sebut> fairuz, sedang mencuba hotfloppy spam
<susah_sebut> ekekekeke
<susah_sebut> oooo +1 hotfloppy 
<hotfloppy> :)
<susah_sebut> wb deensokmo 
<deensokmo> sama2..
<hotfloppy> aptitude memang dah takde eh dalam ubuntu.. dah lama plak tu, since 10.10..
 * hotfloppy sedih..
<hotfloppy> bleh tak sesapa confirmkan samada aptitude masih ada dalam repo atau tak ?
<hotfloppy> apt-cache search aptitude | grep aptitude
<susah_sebut> kat precise - jap aku cek
<susah_sebut> hotfloppy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/859314/
<hotfloppy> aa.. cantik.. masih ada dalam precise..
<hotfloppy> gud2.. :D
<susah_sebut> tapi nak kena install kot
<hotfloppy> apsal la pi buang aptitude.. kononnya nak save beberapa belas MB.. :facepalm:
<hotfloppy> takpe la kena install.. takot takde terus je..
<susah_sebut> apa yang bestnya aptitude?
<hotfloppy> tak penah guna ?
<hotfloppy> try install dulu..
<susah_sebut> saya noob
<hotfloppy> pastu cuba search utk sesuatu application..
<hotfloppy> memula, search guna apt-cache: apt-cache search namaApps
<hotfloppy> pastu search guna aptitude lak: aptitude search namaApps
<hotfloppy> kat situ dah nampak bezanya..
<susah_sebut> kat apt nak search kena guna apt-cache ke?
<hotfloppy> beza lagi, dari segi dependencies resolving rasanya..
<hotfloppy> err.. dulu apt-cache la.. tatau la kalo skarang dah ada search utk apt-get ?
<hotfloppy> ada cara lain utk search selain apt-cache ke ?
<hotfloppy> kat Debian still takde option utk search dari apt-get..
<susah_sebut> nak cuba tapi sedang update
<hotfloppy> apt-get takde search rasanya..
<hotfloppy> aptitude ni dia frontend kepada APT.. so, dia combinekan semua skali..
<hotfloppy> get, cache.. apa lagi eh ? dia combine jadikan aptitude..
<susah_sebut> dem kungfu hustle buat mata aku melekat kat tv
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
 * hotfloppy takde tv.. :'(
<susah_sebut> iklan
<deensokmo> Salam semua..
<deensokmo> tumpang chat chat leh
<Fakrul> :)
<deensokmo> susah_sebut ping ping
<hotfloppy> terlentok aku layan.. huhuhuhu..
<hotfloppy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azxMszs0Zhg
<Fakrul> =.="
<Fakrul> link pe ni? 
<Fakrul> takut nak tekan
<Fakrul> haha
<hotfloppy> link yg meremangkan bulu ketiak ;D
<deensokmo> main guitar
<susah_sebut> ping deensokmo 
<susah_sebut> tengah tengok kungfu hustle
<susah_sebut> nak abis dah ni
<deensokmo> alamak.. youtube kan dah ada.. tak pun download torrent la.
<hotfloppy> download takde iklan deensokmo.. mana best.. hahahahaha..
<Fakrul> Dah scene last cite tu. Siap lawan dah :P
<deensokmo> pulak..
<Fakrul> XD
<deensokmo> nak tengok baju waran putih tak..
<susah_sebut> sebab dah duduk depan tv 
<susah_sebut> nak tak nak terpandang jugak
<susah_sebut> ekekke
<susah_sebut> cun pulak amoi neh
<susah_sebut> :p
<deensokmo> hee3..
<susah_sebut> nak!!!! mana dai baju putih
<susah_sebut> hehehe
<deensokmo> aku emel kat ko jer la.. ingat nak share kat dropbox jer hu3.
<deensokmo> kejap nak bukak emel ni..
<susah_sebut> err yang lain nak tengok jugak ni
<susah_sebut> promosi tu
<susah_sebut> penting
<Fakrul> :)
<deensokmo> pasal tak rasmi lagi nih..
<fairuz> \o/
<deensokmo> ermm..
<fairuz> baru selesai berjalan2 kat meja orang lain keke
<fairuz> mode malas
<deensokmo> aku dah emel ko.. cehck dlm mailbox susah_sebut
<susah_sebut> start moto jap pegi peti surat
<deensokmo> ok2.. start dulu moto tu
<Fakrul> haha
<susah_sebut> minyak habis der. jalan kaki je la
<susah_sebut> btw, comey la pulak
<fairuz> keke
<susah_sebut> deensokmo, 
<deensokmo> yup..
<susah_sebut> ish, nak beli 2 kang.......
<deensokmo> tang mana nak modi lagi..
<susah_sebut> jap aku compare dengan hitam
<deensokmo> hee.hee.. ko kena pakai hitam..
<susah_sebut> jeles 
<susah_sebut> kenapa hitam xde ubuntumy link kat bawah kolar?
<susah_sebut> btw, deensokmo. cube tengok pm fb balik
<susah_sebut> kat situ aku ada bagi link kan
<deensokmo> kejap..
<susah_sebut> nak tukar order
<susah_sebut> 2itam 2 putih
<susah_sebut> huhu
<hotfloppy> mana boleh..
<hotfloppy> selagi org lain tak tengok putih susah_sebut takleh order :trollface:
<susahsebut> hotfloppy, dengki
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<deensokmo> ooo.. ubuntu.com.my tu letak kat bawah. ubuntu font.. maknanya buang for human being..
<deensokmo> atau tambah lagi berlapis-lapis..
 * hotfloppy baru nak isi borang order :P
<hotfloppy> deensokmo, aku nak kena isi alamat surat menyurat gak ke ? amik by hand je kot :P
<deensokmo> okla h aku open kat sini baju putih tu.. lum rasmi lagi.. confirm dulu mana nak adjust
<deensokmo> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5515831/background%20putih2.png
<susah_sebut> jangan la buang for human being tu
<Fakrul> @.@ lawa nye
<meetingology> Fakrul: Error: ".@" is not a valid command.
<deensokmo> hotfloppy by hand tak yah alamat la.. nak isi pun tak per,,
<susah_sebut> #vote jangan buang perkataan for human being 
<susah_sebut> ekekekeke
<fairuz> :P
<Fakrul> putih pun smart :)
<susah_sebut> !abuse Fakrul 
<susah_sebut> eh x jadi
<susah_sebut> ekeke
<hotfloppy> kena ada | la susah_sebut 
<hotfloppy> camni contohnya,
<susah_sebut> macamana hotfloppy 
<hotfloppy> !abuse | susah_sebut 
<lubotu2> susah_sebut: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<susah_sebut> agagaga aku yang terkena
<hotfloppy> hahahahaha..
<Fakrul> =.="
<susah_sebut> !abuse | fairuz 
<Fakrul> tak paham korang buat pe
<lubotu2> fairuz: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<deensokmo> dah ikut guide line  ni.. cuma kita tambah malaysia dlm logo tu.. tak salah kan?
<hotfloppy> fairuz lak kena :facepalm:
<susah_sebut> logo ubuntumy tu ke deensokmo 
<fairuz> !language | susah_sebut
<lubotu2> susah_sebut: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<susah_sebut> atau perkataan malaysia kat belakang
 * hotfloppy tahan gelak..
<deensokmo> a'aa.. kan ada icon 1 malaysia cehhh..
 * susah_sebut kena marah dengan lu batu
<hotfloppy> lawan guna bot.. adeh.. ingat real steel ke ?
<fairuz> :P
<hotfloppy> hahahahahaha..
<deensokmo> nak tanya skit ni..
<deensokmo> pasal baju ni la..
<susah_sebut> sila2 deensokmo 
<Fakrul> Bot tak boleh speak malay ke?
<susah_sebut> oh ingat nak tanya free tak untuk belanja makan
<fairuz> kena buat bot sendiri la camtu
<hotfloppy> a'ah kan.. kalo kita translate bot ni takleh ke ?
<hotfloppy> as part of translation theme nanti ?
<deensokmo> perkataan tu sebenarnya boleh dijahit sulam.. aku dah tanya kilang tu.. harga sama..
<deensokmo> cuma jenis kain lain pulak..
<susah_sebut> yang belakang ke?
<susah_sebut> rasa keras pulak nanti
<deensokmo> semua.. depan belakang
<susah_sebut> kalau yang depan tu sebab comey - mesti cantik
<hotfloppy> depan belakang sulam ? +10
<Fakrul> tak sesuai semua sulam kot
<Fakrul> gatal badan kalo banyak sangat 
<Fakrul> haha
<deensokmo> jahit benang yg diperbuat fabrik.. bukan jahit benang besi.. huu
<susah_sebut> kalau sulam tulisan besar nanti rasa terganggu kat badan
<Fakrul> logo depan sulam cantik jugak
<susah_sebut> kalau logo depan tak mengganggu
<deensokmo> a'aa.. ada rasa la skit..
<susah_sebut> sebab dah rasa logo kecik belah depan tu tak mengganggu
<susah_sebut> kan hotfloppy 
<deensokmo> pasal tulisan besar tu kalau sulam.. bawah(bgian dalam) ada lapik lagi..
<Fakrul> Biasa kalo sulam, mesti ada kain alas. kain tu tebal. tu yang tak selesa kalo sulam besar2.
<deensokmo> tapi sulam confirm tahan lama
<susah_sebut> rasa macam robocop nanti kot.
<Fakrul> +1 deensokmo 
<susah_sebut> tapi cadangan  ni superb
<deensokmo> betul Fakrul
<susah_sebut> apa kata post kat forum ke, fb ke mintak pandangan sume yang beli dan yang nak beli
<Fakrul> superb sbb harga tak berubah XD
<susah_sebut> mana tau boelh dapat lebih 50 order dengan cadangan baru ni
<deensokmo> tula..
<deensokmo> setakat ni 26 helai.. dah.. nak masuk lagi 5 helai kot..
<susah_sebut> fairuz gi ngurat awek france lagi la tu
<susah_sebut> post latest design + color + sulam (kalau jadi) > kita semua promote kat wall/group/forum masing2
<deensokmo> pelik gak.. majorti order lebih drp 1 helai..
<Fakrul> +1 susah_sebut. Buat poll ok gak kat fb.
 * susah_sebut x sesuai sebab ni projek deensokmo 
<susah_sebut> deensokmo buat poll
<deensokmo> aku bukan admin kat FB tu.. penunu bunsen pernah wat poll..
<susah_sebut> bukan sesiapa pun boleh buat poll?
<susah_sebut> boleh la deensokmo 
<deensokmo> ntah..
<deensokmo> yeker erk..
<Fakrul> sesape je boleh buat poll
<deensokmo> apa nak di poll tu..
<susah_sebut> ask question tu
<susah_sebut> bawah soalan ada add poll options
<deensokmo> sulam atau print blok?
<susah_sebut> ye betul
<Fakrul> yup
<deensokmo> bukan semua jenis kain boleh sulam.. dan print blok..
<susah_sebut> maknanya fabrik kain kena tukar?
<deensokmo> tapi.. aku dah bagitau sama itu kilang.. mana2 pun yg aku nak high quality
<susah_sebut> kalau tak sulam fabrik sama dengan baju yang ko buat dulu ke bbro deensokmo 
<susah_sebut> baju yang ko buat dulu tu ok > x panas
<susah_sebut> aku ada beli satu lagi baju > sulam logo depan 
<susah_sebut> yang tu panas 
<susah_sebut> jenis kain x sama 
<deensokmo> a'aa..
<deensokmo> panasss?
<susah_sebut> macamana nak terangkan ek. 
<deensokmo> kejap2.. nak buat susu ni..
<susah_sebut> susu satu!
<susah_sebut> taknak dalam botol eh
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<Fakrul> :)
<deensokmo> ok..
<susah_sebut> ping hotfloppy dan fairuz 
<fairuz> susah_sebut: pong
<susah_sebut> demo tok beli ko baju ubuntu-my neh?
<deensokmo> ada beberapa jenis kain yg boleh disulam.. yg terbaik.. bajet lak tak cukup..
<deensokmo> aku ada contoh pada harga yg sama.. dgn bajet kita.. kualtit boleh ar..
<deensokmo> kejap nak ambil gambar pakai camaera dan aku upload
<fairuz> kat mane nak beli
<fairuz> mmg nak beli
 * fairuz ketinggalan sikit :D
<susah_sebut> jumpa deensokmo > belanja dia makan secret recipe > baru boleh beli
<susah_sebut> fairuz, 
<fairuz> :P
<susah_sebut> deensokmo ada post link gdocs untuk order kat fb fairuz 
 * susah_sebut menunggu deensokmo main kamera
<hotfloppy> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dHlsZ1lsX1dwLXc4SV96dzZ0V1ZWNUE6MA
<susah_sebut> +1 hotfloppy 
<fairuz> okeh tq
 * fairuz yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... keja menjadi keke bleh balik
<fairuz> deensokmo: baju ni akan dihantar ke alamat surat menyurat ke
 * fairuz lalalala gembira
<susah_sebut> fairuz, aku boleh tolong ko - guna alamat aku. france jauh tu nak post. tapi ko order saiz aku laaaa
<fairuz> aku suruh tunang aku order la nanti.. aku balik bulan 4 ni bleh amik ngan dia..
<susah_sebut> fairuz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror mirrorbuild.sh ni boleh ke kalau aku copy bulat2 tanpa ubah apa2?
<fairuz> susah_sebut: jap aku tengok script tu
<susah_sebut> aku mana paham bahasa alien :(
<susah_sebut> yang release tu kot kena tular eh?
<susah_sebut> server pun kan
<fairuz> susah_sebut: yup
<fairuz> server tu tuka la yg laju
<fairuz> untuk ko la download 
<fairuz> orang lain nanti download dari laptop ko je
<susah_sebut> server tu aku letak my.archive.ubuntu.com
<susah_sebut> boleh ke?
<fairuz> ikut ko rasa mana laju
<fairuz> bukan server my slow ke?
<susah_sebut> kejap, server yang bawah release tu untuk aku donlod ye bukan untuk orang lain?
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz 
<deensokmo> wb
<susah_sebut> wb deensokmo 
<deensokmo> iklan baju lagi nih..
<susah_sebut> sila2
<deensokmo> sori kacau daun
<fairuz> susah_sebut: aah
<susah_sebut> apa yang aah fairuz ?
<deensokmo> ni contoh baju.. ada 2 link kat sini.. cuma tak leh nak rasa..
<fairuz> script tu untuk download mirror
<deensokmo> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5515831/100_3154.JPG
<fairuz> susah_sebut: lama tu dia nak dload.. mau makan sehari :D
<susah_sebut> to equal the mirror you want to create your mirror from. au. in Australia  ca. in Canada.
<deensokmo> dan satu lagi http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5515831/100_3155.JPG
<fairuz> kira ko pilih server mana ko nak buat mirror
<susah_sebut> oooooo
<susah_sebut> paham dah
<susah_sebut> confusing sket kat situ
<susah_sebut> kalau amek my tak up to date la
<susah_sebut> slow pulak tu
<fairuz> aah
<fairuz> amik je main
<susah_sebut> jap kita tengok iklan jom
<susah_sebut> iklan baju
<deensokmo> kain ni tak berapa panas.. tapi ada rasala.. skit
<susah_sebut> selesa tak pakai deensokmo 
<susah_sebut> belakang sulam jugak ke?
<Fakrul> lawa kamera :)
<deensokmo> tipu la kalau tak panas..kalau kat luar matahari atas kepala..
<deensokmo> gambar kedua tu shot 5 cm..
<susah_sebut> tak, baju yang aku kata panas tu > rasa macam bahang  bila pakai lama. macam dia serap panas atau dia tak mampu nak keluarkan panas badan aku
<susah_sebut> gitu la keterangan x saintifik yang mampu aku bagi
<deensokmo> OO... 
<susah_sebut> Fakrul, kamera harga ribu riban neh
<deensokmo> camera rm200 jer
<fairuz> +1 deensokmo
<Fakrul> susah_sebut, ada gambar jenis kain mcm tu tak? Kain mcm tu patut elak
<susah_sebut> cuma yang aku agak concern sualaman belah belakang tu
<susah_sebut> jap aku snap gambar
<susah_sebut> tapi takut tak clear sangat kot
<deensokmo> tak per cuba2 susah_sebut
<deensokmo> sume nak tengok ni..
<susah_sebut> otw
<deensokmo> server apa yg ko setting tu fairuz
<fairuz> si susah_sebut nak setting local mirror untuk jam nanti
<deensokmo> ping Fakrul
<fairuz> kasi laju utk update
<deensokmo> oo.. bagus.. brader ni memang bagus..
<Fakrul> Jumpe link ni. Scroll kebawah baru ada gambar kain --> http://www.americanapparel.net/wholesaleresources/fabrics.asp
 * Fakrul tak pandai sal fabrik ni, tau pakai je XD
<deensokmo> haa..
<deensokmo> baru aku ingat kain baju ubuntu yg aku buat dulu jenis interlock mcm dlm link tu
<susah_sebut> huh nasib baik bukan dreadlock
<susah_sebut> XD
<deensokmo> quality superior..
<susah_sebut> http://i.imgur.com/MVMdM.jpg
<susah_sebut> nampak ka?
<deensokmo> agak dah berapa lama tak basuh tu..huu
<susah_sebut> ish jangan laaaaa... memang macam tu laaaa
<susah_sebut> T.T
<deensokmo> kain tu berbulu tak?
<Fakrul> Tekture tak jelas sangat
<deensokmo> tak per dah boleh tengok 
<Fakrul> :)
<deensokmo> berbulu maksud aku, ada benang kuar.. atau habuk mudah melekat tak?
<susah_sebut> nak kata tak nampak macam berbulu sikit banding dengan baju ubuntu ko
<susah_sebut> habuk memang agak mudah melekat
<deensokmo> oo.. baju kuning aku tadi tu.. masih belum berbulu.. rasa 20 kali basuh dah.. dekat 6 bulan..\
<susah_sebut> aku punya tu baru lagi kot
<susah_sebut> dalam 2 bulan?
<susah_sebut> lupa laaa
<susah_sebut> memori saya memang sering terfakap
<deensokmo> oh.. ok.. tak per la kalu lagu..
<susah_sebut> jadinya? sulam atau block? atau poll?
<deensokmo> so aku tak boleh nak dapat murah lagi kain jenis interlock ni.. itu yg jadi aku kena naikan tu..
<susah_sebut> interlock ni yang boleh sulam atau tak?
<deensokmo> dulu promosi boleh la.. cuba ko tanya kedai lain dgn kuantiti 50 helai.. jenis design ni.. aku rasa confirm 40 inggit
<deensokmo> interlock tak sesuai disulam
<deensokmo> sebab interlock kainyer boleh ditarik.. mcm bergetah gitu
<deensokmo> yg kain jenis ni.. gamabr baju kuning tu.. kain keras.. 
<deensokmo> tapi ada la mikro hole..
<deensokmo> lagipun tokey baju (pengeluar ni)  pun guna Ubuntu gak.. hu3..
<susah_sebut> oooo... terpulang la bro. better amek pandangan ramai sebelum buat keputusan
<susah_sebut> bagi info lengkap sumepasal kain / sulam etc
 * hotfloppy makan dominos.. *tetiba je*
 * Fakrul ngantuk, nak tido dah
 * susah_sebut lempang hotfloppy *buat orang lapar je*
<Fakrul> Salam all. Morning. :)
<fairuz> susah_sebut: kepci kan dekat
<deensokmo> erm.. nanti aku cuba fikirkan cmane nak buat poll dan isinya.. dan boleh jadi tidak kot.. sebab nanti akan ganggu order.. dan warna putih sudah mesti.. aku postkan
<susah_sebut> wslm Fakrul 
<susah_sebut> aisey, tak jadi sulam pulak. :p
<deensokmo> W'salam..
<susah_sebut> yang depan sulam laaaaa
 * hotfloppy makan topping meat mania yg penuh daging dgn beef pepperoni.. nyum.. ada cinnastick lagi..
<deensokmo> eh dah kul pagi la..
 * susah_sebut buat muka sedih
<susah_sebut> baru kul 1. malam masih muda ni
<susah_sebut> hahahaha
<deensokmo> 1 am.. ko tido kul brapa susah_sebut
<hotfloppy> pukul berapa datuk harimauuu~
<susah_sebut> tak tentu deensokmo 
<susah_sebut> ikut mata 
<susah_sebut> betul2 tak tahan baru tido
<deensokmo> mak ai..
<susah_sebut> kalau tak mengadap tenet je la kejenya
<deensokmo> server tadi dah dapat ker yg paling laju?
<susah_sebut> tengah nak configure .sh script tu
<susah_sebut> aku buat debmirror kat lappy (kalau jadik)
<susah_sebut> jadi nanti untuk upgrade korang donlod dari lappy aku je
<susah_sebut> atau bagi2 kot
<deensokmo> ok.. satu jer lagi nak confirm.. warna putih tu beres dah kot..
<susah_sebut> putih tu cun dah
<susah_sebut> sampai aku pun terpikat
<susah_sebut> sulam je
<susah_sebut> yang belum confirm kan
<susah_sebut> btw aku nak tukar order
<susah_sebut> 2 itam 2 putih
<deensokmo> cuma gambar jer tak 3D mcm hitam tu.. 3D..
<susah_sebut> boleh ke?
<susah_sebut> xpe, yang penting jelas gambar tu
<deensokmo> ok.. aku nak adjust borang  supaya ada option hitam dan putih.. sementara ni susah_sebut ko emel jer.. aku takut lupa..
<deensokmo> ok ko teruskan dengan skrip server ko tu.. aku dgn kerja aku.. selamat malam
<deensokmo> eh selamat pagi..
<susah_sebut> okbro
<susah_sebut> selamat pagi
<susah_sebut> fairuz, masih available ke?
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz and kaibathelegacy 
<susah_sebut> deensokmo, email sent
<susah_sebut> mandi kejap
<susah_sebut> panas gile
 * hotfloppy love domino's pizza..
<susah_sebut> ekeke sempat menembak shahidan neh
<susah_sebut> wb fairuz_ 
<susah_sebut> kurang faham arahan start dari how to use the file
<fairuz_> ok jap
<fairuz_> cuba bagi link tu balik
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: 
<susah_sebut> sorry
<susah_sebut> kejap
<susah_sebut> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror fairuz 
<susah_sebut> chown tu apa patut aku tukar?
<susah_sebut> gile lebat hujan
<susah_sebut> pergh ni kalau tido 
<susah_sebut> tak ingat nak bangun
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> ok sekarang ni /home/UbuntuMirror ni kira folder untuk letak semua packages tu la
<susah_sebut> yup
<susah_sebut> aku ikut yang tu bulat2
<susah_sebut> sampai kat chown ni aku tak pasti 
<susah_sebut> root:username tu
<fairuz_> tu ko buat la root:susah_sebut
<fairuz_> tukar jadi username
<susah_sebut> oooo
<susah_sebut> test
<susah_sebut> keyring pulak?
<susah_sebut> ada keterangan tentang feisty dengan gutsy je tu  
<fairuz_> kalau ikut logik aku letak je nama pape
<fairuz_> sebab tu nak kasi pakai keyring sendiri dan tak pakai keyring user susahsebut
<susah_sebut> boleh kiranya kalau aku copy je mana2 then run dalam terminal?
<fairuz_> copy ape tu
<susah_sebut> command tu la
<susah_sebut> untuk feisty atau gutsy tu
<susah_sebut> sebab command tak sama
<fairuz_> nama ring je tu nampaknye
<susah_sebut> ye la
<fairuz_> pakai je yang pubring tu
<susah_sebut> pubring dengan trusredkeys
<susah_sebut> ooo
<susah_sebut> test
<susah_sebut> fairuz, error la pulak
<susah_sebut> jap paste error
<fairuz_> arch tu ko pilih i386 je ke
<fairuz_> ke amik dua2? i386 dengan amd
<susah_sebut> arch i386
<susah_sebut> aku xde tambah 
<susah_sebut> tambah i686 ka?
<fairuz_> amd
<susah_sebut> kejap
<fairuz_> arch=i386,amd64
<fairuz_> kat mane error tadi :D
<susah_sebut> lom paste
<susah_sebut> baru siap tambah amd64
<susah_sebut> available untuk 10minit je
<susah_sebut> http://pastebin.com/zEi3i1Wm
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz_ 
<fairuz_> jap
<susah_sebut> dengan sudo xde error pulak
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> sebab xde sudo kot
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> dia tgh download ke
<fairuz_> aku reboot jap
 * susah_sebut kena ketawakan T.T
<susah_sebut> belum donlod lagi
<susah_sebut> nak test
<fairuz_> helo2
<fairuz_> masuk windows jap, ape link tadi? keke
<susah_sebut> http://pastebin.com/zEi3i1Wm
<susah_sebut> dengan sudo xde error
<susah_sebut> bila aku run mirrorbuild.sh
<susah_sebut> permission denied
<susah_sebut> bila run dengan sudo 
<susah_sebut> unknown command pulak
<susah_sebut> mirrorbuild.sh
<susah_sebut> bash: /usr/local/bin/mirrorbuild.sh: Permission denied
<fairuz_> mmg kena run sudo patutnye
<susah_sebut> kejap aku paste bila guna sudo
<susah_sebut> sudo mirrorbuild.sh
<susah_sebut> sudo: mirrorbuild.sh: command not found
<fairuz_> sudo ./mirrorbuild.sh
<susah_sebut>  sudo ./mirrorbuild.sh
<susah_sebut> sudo: ./mirrorbuild.sh: command not found
<fairuz_> hm aku silap
<fairuz_> script tu dah ada dalam bin/ kan
<fairuz_> patut boleh terus panggil
<susah_sebut> x perlu sudo kan
<susah_sebut> tapi kenapa permission denied?
<fairuz_> maybe sebab folder mirrorkeyring ko tu yang tak cukup permission
<fairuz_> cuba buat ls -l /home
<susah_sebut> keyring
<susah_sebut> drwxr-xr-x  2 root       root        4096 Feb 28 02:32 mirrorkeyring
<susah_sebut> mirror
<susah_sebut> dr-xrwx--x  2 root       susahsebut  4096 Feb 28 00:33 UbuntuMirror
<fairuz_> so loik la dia permission denied
<susah_sebut> macamana tukar?
<susah_sebut> loik= aku assume logik
<fairuz_> chmod
<susah_sebut> -R 571 tu ke?
<fairuz_> aa
<susah_sebut> sudo chmod -R 571 mirrorkeyring
<susah_sebut> gitu?
<fairuz_> /home/mirrorkeyring
<susah_sebut> sudo chmod -R 571 /home/mirrorkeyring
<fairuz_> aa
<susah_sebut> ok test
<susah_sebut> x bertukar pun
<susah_sebut> masih root jugak
<susah_sebut> permission denied
<fairuz_> try 777
<fairuz_> oh
<susah_sebut> masih sama dengan 777
<susah_sebut> drwxrwxrwx  2 root       root        4096 Feb 28 02:32 mirrorkeyring
<fairuz_> aa
<fairuz_> tau
<fairuz_> tu owner
<fairuz_> chmod tu tukar permission je
<fairuz_> yg drwxrwxrwx tu
<fairuz_> 777 ptt dh boleh
<susah_sebut> dah cuba run masih permission denied
<fairuz_> try chown
<fairuz_> root:username
<fairuz_> pelik jugak dah 777 pun dia bising lg
<fairuz_> ni klau tuka owner pun dia bising xtau la
<susah_sebut> bising jugak 
<susah_sebut> chown -R root:susahsebut /home/mirrorkeyring
<susah_sebut> chown: changing ownership of `/home/mirrorkeyring/pubring.gpg': Operation not permitted
<susah_sebut> chown: changing ownership of `/home/mirrorkeyring/pubring.gpg~': Operation not permitted
<susah_sebut> chown: changing ownership of `/home/mirrorkeyring': Operation not permitted
<fairuz_> kena sudo
 * susah_sebut malu saya
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> dah berjaya tukar 
<susah_sebut> drwxrwxrwx  2 root       susahsebut  4096 Feb 28 02:32 mirrorkeyring
<susah_sebut> tapi masih permission denied
<fairuz_> kat tempat sama?
<susah_sebut> mirrorbuild.sh
<susah_sebut> bash: /usr/local/bin/mirrorbuild.sh: Permission denied
<susah_sebut> tempat sama tu maksudnya?
<susah_sebut> terminal yang sama?
<fairuz_> yg ko paste tadi
<fairuz_> pasal dia xleh create file gpg
<susah_sebut> ooo
<susah_sebut> cuba create semula la ye file gpg tu
<susah_sebut> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/susahsebut/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<susah_sebut> gpg: key 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" not changed
<susah_sebut> gpg: key FBB75451: "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>" not changed
<susah_sebut> gpg: Total number processed: 2
<susah_sebut> gpg:              unchanged: 2
<susah_sebut> berjaya ke tu?
<fairuz_> aa pttnye
<susah_sebut>  mirrorbuild.sh
<susah_sebut> bash: /usr/local/bin/mirrorbuild.sh: Permission denied
<susah_sebut> huhu
<susah_sebut> masih tak berjaya
<fairuz_> bagi aku buat jap keke
<susah_sebut> :p
<fairuz_> nak abiskan nasik ni jap
<susah_sebut> ok, aku tunggu
<susah_sebut> waaa tengah makan laaaa
<fairuz_> :D
<susah_sebut> atau sebab ni tak boleh run
<susah_sebut> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2470 Feb 28 02:29 mirrorbuild.sh
<fairuz_> ohhhhhhh
<fairuz_> kena kasi dia executable
<fairuz_> sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/mirrorbuild.sh
<susah_sebut> okeh
<fairuz_> guide tu byk betul bug
<fairuz_> nak kena repot nih
<susah_sebut> http://pastebin.com/XYggB2u1
<susah_sebut> kena marah pulak dengan pastebin
<susah_sebut> ekeke kena isi capcha
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> salah pubring.gpg tadi
<fairuz_> kena pakai trustedkeys.gpg kata dia ni keke
<fairuz_> gpgv: can't open `/home/mirrorkeyring/trustedkeys.gpg'
<fairuz_> kita buat pubring.gpg tadi kan?
<susah_sebut> ha ah
<susah_sebut> tapi lepas tu aku ada buat trustedkey jugak
<susah_sebut> maknanay dah double neh
<fairuz_> dalamfolder tu ada dua la eh?
<susah_sebut> jap cek
<fairuz_> dalam /home/mirrorkeyring
<susah_sebut> ada 4 
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<susah_sebut> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root susahsebut 6713 Feb 28 02:32 pubring.gpg
<susah_sebut> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root susahsebut 6713 Feb 28 02:32 pubring.gpg~
<susah_sebut> -rw------- 1 root root       6713 Feb 28 03:00 trustedkeys.gpg
<susah_sebut> -rw------- 1 root root       6713 Feb 28 03:00 trustedkeys.gpg~
<fairuz_> yang ada ~ tu abaikan
<susah_sebut> apa laaa yang aku buat
<fairuz_> tu temporary gedit punya fail
<susah_sebut> oooo
<susah_sebut> ada dua la
<susah_sebut> maknanya lepas reboot ilang yang ada ~ tu ye?
<susah_sebut> lapar la pulak
<susah_sebut> mintak nasik fairuz 
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> malam2 pun lapa
<fairuz_> makan la megi
 * susah_sebut amek biskut corneo cap pingpong + nescafe mocha dalam bilik
<susah_sebut> fairuz,  kedekut nasik
<fairuz_> abis dah nasik keke
<susah_sebut> kalau oneiric setup untuk jadi mirror untuk precise ni boleh ke agak?
<fairuz_> boleh je patutnya
<susah_sebut> atau kalau trace balik folder2 yang aku buat tadi delete > reboot lepas tu cuba guide lain (tanya uncle google) boleh rasanya ye
<susah_sebut> guide tu macam outdated sangat je
<susah_sebut> dem! biskut corneo aku lemau
<susah_sebut> nasib baik bulan 9 expired
<susah_sebut> sental aje la susah_sebut 
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> expired pun takpe kalau sikit2
<susah_sebut> haha
<susah_sebut> x sanggup aku
<susah_sebut> errr ataupun adakah sebab tenggiling masih tak support debmirror lagi. bugs? sebab tenggiling masih under development? 
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz 
<fairuz_> hmm
<fairuz_> tak jugak patutnye
<fairuz_> jap aku try setup kat netbook aku
<fairuz_> tenggiling tu
<susah_sebut> sila2 en fairuz yang budiman (kena bodek lebih sikit ni - nak curik ilmu)
<susah_sebut> oh sebungkus je yang lemau
<susah_sebut> sedapnya corneo rangup (sambil terbayang mengunyah nasi - sedap)
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> tak makan nasik ke tadi
<susah_sebut> makan tapi aku kalau x tido memang macam ni la
<susah_sebut> cepat je lapar
<susah_sebut> badan kecik jugak
<fairuz_> tgh update precise jap keke
<fairuz_> lame plak
<susah_sebut> xpe
<susah_sebut> aku terdonlod pdf ubuntu pulak
<susah_sebut> ekeke
<fairuz_> ok je aku download ni
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> lancar je duk get 
<fairuz_> :D
<susah_sebut> ko ikut guide tu bulat2 ke?
<fairuz_> tambah sikit2 
<susah_sebut> apa yang ditambah
<fairuz_> camni kita start dari awal
<fairuz_> ko delete folder /home/mirrorkeyring
<fairuz_> dengan /home/UbuntuMirror
<fairuz_> ko ikut sebijik yg aku tulis kat sini je keke
<fairuz_> dah?
<susah_sebut> dah ubuntumirror tak yah buang eh?
<fairuz_> buang la
<fairuz_> dua2 folder tu buang
<fairuz_> kita start dari 0
<susah_sebut> siap 
<fairuz_> ok
<susah_sebut> jap
<susah_sebut> nak duduk
<fairuz_> first sekali cek kat software center ko, kat source
<fairuz_> kat universe tu
<fairuz_> tick tak
<susah_sebut> tick
<fairuz_> ok
<fairuz_> sudo apt-get install debmirror
<fairuz_> sudo mkdir /home/UbuntuMirror
<fairuz_> sudo mkdir /home/mirrorkeyring
<fairuz_> sudo chown -R root:susahsebut /home/UbuntuMirror
<fairuz_> sudo chown -R root:susahsebut /home/mirrorkeyring
<fairuz_> sudo chmod -R 571 /home/UbuntuMirror
<fairuz_> sudo chmod -R 571 /home/mirrorkeyring
<fairuz_> sudo touch /usr/local/bin/mirrorbuild.sh
<fairuz_> sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/mirrorbuild.sh
<fairuz_> sudo gedit /usr/local/bin/mirrorbuild.sh &
<fairuz_> paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/859636/ masuk script tu
<fairuz_> gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring /home/mirrorkeyring/trustedkeys.gpg --import /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg
<fairuz_> mirrorbuild.sh
<fairuz_> Setel
<susah_sebut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/859637/
<fairuz_> hmm
<susah_sebut> debmirror tak sayang susah_sebut 
<fairuz_> gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring /home/mirrorkeyring/trustedkeys.gpg --import /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg
<susah_sebut> tapi guide ko ni tak buat keyring pun
<fairuz_> apa output utk benda ni
<fairuz_> ada
<fairuz_> gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring /home/mirrorkeyring/trustedkeys.gpg --import /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg <-- ni buat keyring
<susah_sebut> oh
<susah_sebut> mataku ini
<fairuz_> ko tak buat ke yg tu
<fairuz_> keke
<susah_sebut> x buat
<susah_sebut> huhu
<susah_sebut> kejap
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> kat tenggiling aku jadi takkan la tenggiling ko malas pulak
<fairuz_> keke
<susah_sebut> kena sudo ke gpg tu?
<fairuz_> takyah
<fairuz_> ko buat je apa yg aku tulis tu
<susah_sebut> gpg: keyring `/home/mirrorkeyring/trustedkeys.gpg' created
<susah_sebut> gpg: can't access `/home/susahsebut/.gnupg/trustdb.gpg': Permission denied
<susah_sebut> gpg: fatal: can't init trustdb: trust database error
<susah_sebut> secmem usage: 1408/1408 bytes in 2/2 blocks of pool 1408/32768
<fairuz_> tu je ke output dia
<susah_sebut> ha ah
<susah_sebut> itu je
<fairuz_> try buat lagi sekali
<susah_sebut> susahsebut@susahsebut2:~$ gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring /home/mirrorkeyring/trustedkeys.gpg --import /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg
<susah_sebut> gpg: key 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" not changed
<susah_sebut> gpg: can't access `/home/susahsebut/.gnupg/trustdb.gpg': Permission denied
<susah_sebut> gpg: fatal: can't init trustdb: trust database error
<susah_sebut> secmem usage: 1408/1408 bytes in 2/2 blocks of pool 1408/32768
<fairuz_> kasi output ni
<fairuz_> ls -al /home/susahsebut/.gnupg
<fairuz_> maybe ko punya gnupg tu root sedangkan dia kena bukan root
<susah_sebut> trustdb root
<susah_sebut> susahsebut@susahsebut2:~$  ls -al /home/susahsebut/.gnupg
<susah_sebut> total 24
<susah_sebut> drwx------  2 susahsebut susahsebut 4096 Feb 28 04:03 .
<susah_sebut> drwxr-xr-x 47 susahsebut susahsebut 4096 Feb 28 02:25 ..
<susah_sebut> -rw-------  1 susahsebut susahsebut 9398 Feb 28 02:25 gpg.conf
<susah_sebut> -rw-------  1 susahsebut susahsebut    0 Feb 28 02:25 secring.gpg
<susah_sebut> -rw-------  1 root       root       1200 Feb 28 03:00 trustdb.gpg
<fairuz_> ha dah jumpa problem
<susah_sebut> trustdb tu?
<susah_sebut> nak kena chown?
<fairuz_> sudo chown susahsebut:susahsebut /home/susahsebut/.gnupg/trustdb.gpg
<fairuz_> aah
<fairuz_> lepas ni ko buat balik gpg tadi
<susah_sebut> berjaya!
<susah_sebut> sekarang sedang get
<susah_sebut> eh donlod
<susah_sebut> hehe esok ke baru siap ni kang?
<susah_sebut> trustdb ko tak macam aku punya ke ownership dia?
<fairuz_> tak
<fairuz_> aku punya fairuz fairuz
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> mesti time ko setup dulu, ko gila pakai sudo
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> sume benda pakai sudo
<susah_sebut> entah le
<susah_sebut> lupa aku
<susah_sebut> lama dah pun setupnya
<susah_sebut> dari alpha 1
<hotfloppy> sudo sebenarnye tak bagos.. tak secure macam yg diwar-warkan *tetiba menyampuk*
<susah_sebut> eh
<susah_sebut> dari rtadi makan dominos baru ni habis?
<fairuz_> klau dah berjaya, cantek la
<fairuz_> :)
<hotfloppy> hehehe..
<fairuz_> apa lagi, buat la wiki
<fairuz_> aku ajar orang pandai, buat artikel malas
<susah_sebut> LOL
<fairuz_> tu yang blog pun lama tak update keke
<susah_sebut> btw thanks fairuz 
<fairuz_> np
<susah_sebut> cuma untuk set jadi local mirror belum kan
<fairuz_> snang je kalau dah download abis tu
<susah_sebut> masih 0%
<susah_sebut> agak apa jadi kalau tenet terputus ni?
<susah_sebut> guna wifi je pun
<fairuz_> secara logik dia, mcm bleh continue kalau putus :)  (tak sure)
<fairuz_> sebab kita akan pakai script sama untuk update
<susah_sebut> maknanya kalau terputus tinggal run mirrorbuild.sh semula?
<susah_sebut> hotfloppy, sambung makan dominos lagi ke?
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: sepatutnya
<fairuz_> sebab untuk update nanti, kean run script tu je
<fairuz_> *kena
<susah_sebut> oooo
<susah_sebut> ngantuk
<susah_sebut> nak kena tido dulu
<susah_sebut> sok aku ping ko untuk further guide
<susah_sebut> buleh en fairuz ?
<susah_sebut> huhu malam ni baru dapat tido pakai selimut
<susah_sebut> sebab hujan tadi 
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<susah_sebut> bye sume'
<susah_sebut> salam
 * susah_sebut nak mimpi makan nasik
<fairuz_> ok bereh susah_sebut
<fairuz_> wsalam
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-28
<susah_sebut> gilos dah 6 jam baru 4%
<fh0st3r> hi
<Fakrul> :)
<susah_sebut> hi Fakrul 
<_123_> hi susah sebut
<_123_> apa khabar?.
<susah_sebut> hi _123_ 
<susah_sebut> baik
<susah_sebut> :)
<_123_> saya pun baik jugak
<_123_> lepa makan jerx
<_123_> tgh redhat
<_123_> eh silap tgh rehat
<_123_> eh kawan kamu tu mane?
<_123_> siape name die eh ?
<_123_> mcm si pencintakucing ker klu tak silap
<kaibathelegacy> :))
<susah_sebut> pencinta kucing suti kot ari ni :p
<susah_sebut> wb kaibathelegacy 
<susah_sebut> aisey malam tadi aku ping ko banyak kali woooo
<susah_sebut> *cuti
<susah_sebut> typo lak
<_123_> okie
<_123_> kau ping saya? ker ping org lain?
<_123_> ??
<susah_sebut> ping kaibathelegacy 
<susah_sebut> :)
<_123_> oh isee
<kaibathelegacy> pong susah_sebut 
<_123_> lol
<_123_> aku version kau skrg
<kaibathelegacy> sape _123_  ni :)
<susah_sebut> malam tadi aku test debmirror kaibathelegacy 
<susah_sebut> tapu huide kat wiki.ubuntu.com tu macam pelik kot
<susah_sebut> last fairuz guide
<susah_sebut> sekarang masih mendonlod
<susah_sebut> baru 5%
<susah_sebut> sempat ke siap ni? kalau belum siap stop > boleh resume ke kaibathelegacy 
<susah_sebut> _123_, id fb apa?
<Fakrul> :)
<Fakrul> Test test irc from empathy :P
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<Fakrul> :)
<kaibathelegacy> susah_sebut: : guna apt-mirror
<kaibathelegacy> ataupun aku rasa proxy lagi berbaloi kot
<kaibathelegacy> macam yg tunjuk dalam upgrade jam nye guide tu
 * Fakrul lapar
<kaibathelegacy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Upgrade
<fairuz_> kaibathelegacy: memang dia suruh create mirror pakai debmirror kat situ
<fairuz_> tapi tu la kalau mirror, besar sangat
<fairuz_> kita nak packages untuk upgrades je
<kaibathelegacy> hmm
<kaibathelegacy> yep besar
<kaibathelegacy> aku sendiri ada bikin suka2 utk testing kat opis ni
<kaibathelegacy> utk lucid + oneiric makan 168GB
<kaibathelegacy> itupun aku x ambik proposed n backports
<fairuz_> takpun ada solution lagi senang
<kaibathelegacy> kalau tak memang boleh lebih 250GB kot
<fairuz_> kita buat satu machine jadi cacher
<fairuz_> penuhkan cache dia
<fairuz_> pastu semua machines lain amik dari dia je
<kaibathelegacy> ok gak tu
<kaibathelegacy> nak sedut repo mana
<kaibathelegacy> pangolin kan?
<fairuz_> aah 
<fairuz_> kita setup cacher tu
<kaibathelegacy> i see
<fairuz_> pastu satu machine lain try upgrade
<fairuz_> untuk penuhkan cache
<fairuz_> pastu mesin lain takde problem la, sebab cache dah ada
<kaibathelegacy> k
<kaibathelegacy> Insya-Allah, kalau takde halangan, 8 pagi tu aku boleh sampai sana.
<fairuz_> untuk cacher ni aku rasa better susah_sebut setup dari awal.
<fairuz_> so nanti bleh jadikan mesin dia cacher
<fairuz_> sape2 la, tak semestinya dia
 * fairuz_ away pegi opis
<susah_sebut> errrr.... ada perbincangan rupanya time aku melayari mimpi/
<susah_sebut> almost 12 jam baru 6% ni. huhu
<susah_sebut> sadeh, nak kena pegi rantau panjang lak. malam kang sambung. ping fairuz fairuz_ kaibathelegacy ak47suk1 
<kaibathelegacy> pong susah_sebut susahsebut 
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<Fakrul> wslm wbt
<darknite> fakrul taw x pasal joomla?
<Fakrul> tak penah guna. nape?
<Fakrul> ada masalah?
<darknite> nk belajar gune joomla
<Fakrul> dah pasang?
<darknite> dah pasang
<darknite> kat cpanel aku
<Fakrul> so skng nak buat apa?
<Fakrul> :)
<darknite> nk setup
<darknite> xreti la nk gune
<darknite> hehe
 * Fakrul confius
<Fakrul> tak setup lagi la ni? pasang tak sama ngan setup ke? :P
<Fakrul> erm, skang yg mana tak paham?
<Fakrul> jomla 2.5?
<darknite> aku pakai joomla 1.5
<darknite> sbb pakai gune cpanel aku
<Fakrul> install pkai cpanel kan senang je, ikut arahan dia. Skang stuck kat mana?
 * Fakrul nak blajar joomla juga
<Fakrul> dulu tgk2 je joomla ni
<Fakrul> pastu pkai wordpress
<Fakrul> haha
<Fakrul> darknite nak pkai joomla nak setup website pe?
<darknite> bkn setup...kene buat training
<darknite> haha
<Fakrul> training? 
<darknite> aah
<Fakrul> training mcm ne tu?
<darknite> kene ajar orang pasal joomla
<Fakrul> bagus la tu. nak ajar brp orang?
<darknite> entah la
<darknite> aku kurang mahir pasal joomla
<Fakrul> sambil mengajar boleh belajar :)
<Fakrul> nak ajar sal setup?
<darknite> lebih kurang
<darknite> ajar cara nk setup dan create website pakai joomla
<fairuz> setup yang tak pakai cpanel ke
<fairuz> kalau pakai cpanel, klik seketul dua siap la
<fairuz> lepas tu install theme
<Fakrul> +1 fairuz
<darknite> erk
<darknite> kalau xpakai cpanel
<Fakrul> tak pakai cpanel kena download installer la :)
<darknite> dah download installer dah
<fairuz> nak try kat local pc atau terus online?
<fairuz> better kalau nak belajar try kat local pc dulu
<fairuz> install local webserver
<fairuz> pastu setup database
<fairuz> then install joomla
<fairuz> senang je tu patutnya
<darknite> hm
<fairuz> nak belajar?
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> aku suma benda nak ajar orang keke
<darknite> nk la
<fairuz> try kat local machine la, sng lagi
<fairuz> pegi install xampp
<darknite> tapi skrg tengah keje bro
<fairuz> pastu download joomla punya source code
<darknite> ok
<Fakrul> xampp nak dapat dari mana? download?
<fairuz> aa\
<darknite> aah
<darknite> aku dah download kat mac aku
<fairuz> cari la kat google download xampp ke 
<darknite> ok2
<Fakrul> XAMPP Linux 1.7.7?
<fairuz> aku pun tak tau version brapa
<darknite> xpe fairuz..aku dah download xampp
<fairuz> dah dekat brapa taun tak buat
<Fakrul> 76.1mb? Broadband slow. adez
 * Fakrul downloading now...he
<Fakrul> dah lama tak masul launchpad. dulu join “ms-translators” team, tapi skang dah taktau nak translate kat mana. huhu
<darknite> letak source code tuh kat situ ke fairuz
<Fakrul> *masuk
<darknite> letak kat htdocs ke dlm xampp folder tuh
<fairuz> letak joomla tu dalam htdocs
<fairuz> unzip la kat situ
 * Fakrul join blaja skali :)
<darknite> oo
<hotfloppy> assalamualaikum..
<hotfloppy> sapa terer HTML5 kat sini ?
<Fakrul> wslm wbt
<Fakrul> ping fairuz
<fairuz> pong
<fairuz> Kenapa ngan html5 tu hotfloppy
<hotfloppy> opis aku suh buat 1 benda dengan html5 setiap seorang..
<hotfloppy> aku tatau nak buat apa..
 * hotfloppy lemah web programming :'(
<fairuz> oo
<hotfloppy> ada tak source code html5 ni kat mana ?
<hotfloppy> ada tak source code html5 ni kat mana2* ?
<fairuz> source code? code sendiri la :D
<hotfloppy> aku tak reti.. :(
<fairuz> html ko tau kan?
<hotfloppy> kalo nak belajar, kena amik masa la..
<hotfloppy> html tahu skit2..
<hotfloppy> aku ada tengok template2 kat internet, tapi mostly just buat web template je..
<fairuz> hmm kalau ikut aku, aku suruh ko belajar dulu, memang amik masa 
<fairuz> tapi senang nanti
<hotfloppy> memang la..
<fairuz> http://html5demos.com/
<hotfloppy> tapi opis aku nak suruh cari something.. copy dari internet pon takpa, janji paham..
<hotfloppy> rasa macam dah tengok link tu, jap tengok skali lagi..
<hotfloppy> ada memember aku yg buat cube bleh pusing2..
<hotfloppy> combine html5 dengan javascript..
<hotfloppy> smart je.. so, bila bos tengok yg tu, semua org dia nak suh buat something yg eye-catchy camtu..
<hotfloppy> f*ck!
<fairuz> dia buat ke dia copy dari tenet :)
<hotfloppy> copy la..
 * fairuz sigh
<hotfloppy> tapi dia ubah2 la..
<hotfloppy> edit situ skit, sini skit..
<hotfloppy> takde la copy 100%..
<fairuz> oo ko buat la mcm dia
<fairuz> amik demo tu
<fairuz> pastu ubah2
<fairuz> kan dah ada source code tu
<hotfloppy> nak amik yg mana pon tatau..
<hotfloppy> yg mana best eh ?
<fairuz> tak tau, aku tak bukak pun website tu
<hotfloppy> meluat betoi aku..
<hotfloppy> ni depa buat ala2 hackaton..
<hotfloppy> mostly mmg web programmer.. so, senang la..
<hotfloppy> pasni aku nak suh buat hackaton utk linux lak..
<hotfloppy> nak tengok depa bleh buat dengan senyuman dibibir ke tak..
 * hotfloppy tension..
<fairuz> :)
<susah_sebut> oh, kenapakah?
<susah_sebut> tiba2 senyap sunyi?
<Fakrul> =.="
<Fakrul> hari ni panas sangat kot
<susah_sebut> kat mana Fakrul 
<susah_sebut> kat KB ni malam tadi ujan pun panas lagi
<Fakrul> temerloh
<darknite> fairuz..joomla kene pandai php ke?
<Fakrul> minum ais segelas tak cukup
<susah_sebut> kalau nak bagi training kena pandai php la
<fairuz> darknite: tak semestinya
<Fakrul> pandai php kalo nak yg advance
<hotfloppy> haa..
<hotfloppy> ada satu yg best !!
<fairuz> tapi kalau bagi training kena pandai setup la
<hotfloppy> woohooo~
<susah_sebut> atau at least berpengalaman guna
<fairuz> +1 susah_sebut
<susah_sebut> ekeke hotfloppy tiba2 muncul
<darknite> sbb aku cari kat internet utk joomla source code xada
<hotfloppy> susah_sebut, macam biasa :P
<fairuz> ko cari kat mana darknite
<fairuz> http://www.joomla.org/download.html
<fairuz> -.-
<darknite> developer/joomla.org
<darknite> ooh.yg nie dah download tadi
<fairuz> unzip pastu letak kat dalam htdocs
<fairuz> darknite: kalau tka pandai php, boleh lagi
<fairuz> tapi kalau nak buat customization takleh la
<fairuz> kena install dan guna je la :)
<darknite> dah unzip kat htdocs
<darknite> pas2
<fairuz> pastu gi kat phpmyadmin
<fairuz> create satu database
<fairuz> kasi la nama kucing ke
<susah_sebut> guna nama hotfloppy 
<Fakrul> keskeskes
 * susah_sebut ketawakan hotfloppy kena dengki
<darknite> sebentar
<hotfloppy> ceh..
 * hotfloppy buat2 busy..
<fairuz> hotfloppy: kalau dah jumpa, ko ctrl + U, amik source dia, pastu ubah2 je la :)
<darknite> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<susah_sebut> hotfloppy, dah tere html boleh jadi dev mozilla
<susah_sebut> ko donlod yang mana darknite setau aku masa aku test dulu amek xampp tu complete sume dah bila siap install
<fairuz> darknite: ko dah install betul
<fairuz> xampp tu
<fairuz> xampp/lamp
<darknite> fairuz: dah blh
<fairuz> ape2 la asalkan webserver complete set apache + php + mysql + phpmyadmin
<darknite> biasa la...otak dah karat...terlupa nk on kan apache server
<darknite> haha
<susah_sebut> hehe
<susah_sebut> fairuz, daemon, inetd, manual = which one?
<darknite> dah create database
<fairuz> susah_sebut: untuk apt-cacher ke ni 
<susah_sebut> ye tuan fairuz 
<fairuz> darknite: pastu bukak la kat browser http://localhost/namafolderjoomladalamfolderwww
<darknite> ok
<darknite> japz
<darknite> Access forbidden!  You don't have permission to access the requested object. It is either read-protected or not readable by the server.  If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster.
<fairuz> susah_sebut: ni dia tanya time ko install tu ke
 * fairuz tak tau.. apa kata kita teka? keke
<fairuz> darknite: check apache
<susah_sebut> ha ah fairuz 
<susah_sebut> time install
<fairuz> cuba try buat satu folder kosong nama kucing dalam www
<fairuz> pastu try bukak http://localhost/kucing
<fairuz> susah_sebut: hmm
<susah_sebut> aku tak paham apa beza daemon, inetd dengan manual
<fairuz> pilih je manual :)
<darknite> htdocs kan
<fairuz> kehkeh
<fairuz> darknite: yup
<darknite> kat mac aku xada www
<darknite> fairuz: mac aku ada htdocs saje
<susah_sebut> www tu dalam htdocs darknite 
<darknite> masalahnya xada
<fairuz> darknite: kalau xampp, mmg htdocs
<fairuz> htdocs == www
<darknite> dah letak...tapi xada
<fairuz> kalau ko bukak http://localhost
<fairuz> kluar tak xampp punya main page?
<darknite> dia kuar It works!
<fairuz> aku rasa webserver yg tgh run tu www dia kat tempat lain
<fairuz> ko pakai xampp ke lamp?
<fairuz> ke benda lain
<susah_sebut> dia guna mac fairuz 
<darknite> tapi aku letak http://localhost/xampp kuar main page xampp
<fairuz> yg folder kucing tadi dah buat?
<fairuz> tak jadi?
<darknite> dah buat fairuz
<susah_sebut> hehe kucing jadi mangsa
<darknite> aku taip http://localhost/xampp kuar la main page apache
<fairuz> kalau ganti xampp ngan kucing?
<darknite> x kuar
<fairuz> cuba tengok permission semua folder dalam htdocs tu
<fairuz> pastu paste kat pastebin
<darknite> ok
<darknite> http://pastebin.com/fztAFjv0
<fairuz> buat ni
<fairuz> chmod 775 path/to/kucing
<darknite> dah
<darknite> ok..jadi
<darknite> tq
<darknite> tq fairuz dan susah_sebut
<fairuz> np
<susah_sebut> tukang nyibuk pun dapat ucapan terima kasih ka? :p
<darknite> satu lagik bila settings joomla..
<darknite> table prefix dia x detect
<fairuz> apa maksud tak detect?
<fairuz> pilih table prefix tapi dalam DB dia tak pakai?
<darknite> Could not connect to the database. Connector returned number: 2
<fairuz> mysql dah run?
<darknite> dah
<darknite> dah start
<darknite_> sorry
<darknite_> tadi ter tekan
<darknite_> fairuz dan susah_sebut..dia kuar Could not connect to the database. Connector returned number: 2
<darknite_> mysql dah kuar
<fairuz> dah create database baru ?
<darknite_> sudah
<darknite_> testing
<fairuz> maklumat database tu kena betul time masukkan kat installer joomla tu
<darknite_> dah
<fairuz> username + password dia pun kena betul
<darknite_> ok..
<darknite_> aik
<darknite_> bila aku kuar
<darknite_> CREATE TABLE  `test`.`test1` ( `hai` INT NOT NULL ) ENGINE = MYISAM ;
 * hotfloppy tengah godek2 apt-pinning
<fairuz> darknite_: ?
<darknite_> xada pun kuar username dan password
<darknite_> aku try pakai php code $sql = "CREATE TABLE `test`.`test1` (`hai` INT NOT NULL) ENGINE = MyISAM;";
<fairuz> nak kuar celah mana
<fairuz> username ngan passwd tu ko setting time install mysql
<fairuz> kalau ko tak setting
<fairuz> username ko root
<fairuz> password 
<darknite_> hmm
<fairuz> password dia takde password
<darknite_> japz aku test
<darknite_> dia kuar PLEASE REMEMBER TO COMPLETELY REMOVE THE INSTALLATION FOLDER. You will not be able to proceed beyond this point until the installation directory has been removed. This is a security feature of Joomla!. 
<darknite_> mmg macma tuh ke
<fairuz> aah
<fairuz> ko dah abis install ke
<fairuz> kalau dah abis, memang dia suruh buang folder install tu
<fairuz> kalau tak orang lain boleh install plak
<darknite_> dah buang
<darknite_> tapi xada ape2 pun
<darknite_> sitename nk letak ape
<fairuz> ko dah buang tapi tak siap install lagi ke -.-
<fairuz> ke dah siap
<fairuz> kalau dah siap buang la folder tu
<darknite_> dah buang
<fairuz> kalau dah buang setting la joomla tu
<fairuz> site name tu letak la kucing comel
<darknite_> dah buang dan click site
<darknite_> dia kuar No configuration file found and no installation code available. Exiting...
<darknite_> tu saje yg kuar
<fairuz> cuba cek ko ada configuration.php tak
<fairuz> ke nama dia lain sikit
<fairuz> kalau lain, bgtau nama dia kat sini
<darknite_> configuration.php nie nk tengok kat mana
<fairuz> dalam folder joomla
<darknite_> hm
<darknite_> xada pun
<fairuz> cari la pakai find, aku rasa ada la tu kat mana2
<fairuz> maybe nama dia lain sikit
<darknite_> dah jumpa
<fairuz> apa nama dia
<darknite_> configuration.php
<darknite_> .../Applications/XAMPP/xamppfiles/htdocs/xampp/kucing/installation/models
<darknite_> dia ada kat sini
<fairuz> hmm
<fairuz> patut dia ada kat dalam kucing tak salah aku
<fairuz> cuba tengok dalam database
<darknite_> database?
<fairuz> ada brapa byk table yg dia create?
<darknite_> dlm coding ke?
<fairuz> tak
<fairuz> dalam database
<darknite_> 62 tables
<fairuz> hmm aku busy tengah dev benda sket.. apa kata ko paste error ko kat #joomla, diorang mesti lagi pro :D
<darknite_> OK2
 * Fakrul lapar. Buka tin biskut
 * Fakrul share biskut ngan fairuz
<Fakrul> nyum nyum nyum
<Fakrul> haha
 * fairuz lapar ni keke
<Fakrul> sini hujan lebat. 
<Fakrul> patut tadi panas semacam je
 * susah_sebut x beli lagi goreng pisang
<Fakrul> susah_sebut suka gorang pisang je ke?
 * susah_sebut suka pisang nangka digoreng
 * Fakrul tak kenal jenis pisang, tau makan je
<Fakrul> pisang goreng yang panas2 sedap
<Fakrul> terliur ni
<Fakrul> haha
<fairuz> kopok sedap lagi
<fairuz> cecah ngan pencecah tu
<fairuz> huuuuu
<fairuz> nikmat dunia
<Fakrul> pencicah kena pilih jugak. kena yang tak sedap terus menyesal beli
<Fakrul> cicah ngan goreng pisang panas pun sedap jugak
<hotfloppy> goreng pisang panas cicah cili kicap.. perghhh!!
<Fakrul> Makcik ni steady je goreng pisang pkai tangan, celup tangan untuk pusing pisang dalam minyak. -----> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLobL1HGVdM
<Fakrul> tak penah try lagi cicah ngan cili kicap
<hotfloppy> sedap ooo.. tapi tak ramai org jual bagi cili kicap tu..
<hotfloppy> tak ramai org pandai makan camtu..
<hotfloppy> satu lagi sukun goreng..
<Fakrul> lada kecik potong n taruk dalam kicap kan?
<Fakrul> ping susah_sebut
<hotfloppy> ada yg buat camtu, tapi mostly buat cili tu dah blend siap2..
<fairuz> korang buat aku lapa
<Fakrul> :trollface:
<Fakrul> haha
 * hotfloppy teringin nak makan sukun goreng.. kat kl susah kot nak dpt..
<hotfloppy> org kl makan mekdi je.. :(
<fairuz> mekdi takpun kepci
<fairuz> keke
<hotfloppy> kepok gote pon takde yg sedap2 kat kl nih..
<hotfloppy> semua tepongggg je..
<susah_sebut> goreng pisang sampai!
 * susah_sebut hotfloppy xde goremg pisang
 * hotfloppy ada Mekdi MEGA Mac, fries ngan coke.. :P
<susah_sebut> huhu kenapa aku setup multimonitor x jadi :(
<susah_sebut> masa boot, dan dalam lightdm ok pulak
<susah_sebut> lepas login je tinggal 1 display
<susah_sebut> ping hotfloppy fairuz 
<ak47suk1> susah_sebut, apa graphic card
<susah_sebut> radeon HD lupa lak
<susah_sebut> kejap
<susah_sebut> 5450 kot ak47suk1 
<susah_sebut> ak47suk1, ilang pulak
 * penreturns tawar ati ngan tenggiling
<penreturns> :'(
<susah_sebut> napa penreturns 
<penreturns> pasal graphic
<susah_sebut> ooo nvidia tu eh
<penreturns> yupp
<penreturns> kene tunggu ok ler baru dpt pakai
<susah_sebut> kena tunggu poweruser yang pandai nak configure create driver untuk nvidia ni la gamaknya
<susah_sebut> baru sesuai kot
<susah_sebut> xpe penreturns, 11.10 ok apa :p
<penreturns> hehehhe
<penreturns> tu yg layan 11.10 blk ni
<penreturns> :p
<susah_sebut> yay!
<susah_sebut> berjaya setup apt-cacher
<susah_sebut> ekekekeke
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz fairuz_ 
<penreturns> wahh
<penreturns> tok ape tu abg susah_sebut?
<susah_sebut> untuk tema upgrade masa jam nanti
<susah_sebut> jadi tak le sume donlod dari server
<susah_sebut> donlod package yang ada dari lappy aku je
<penreturns> wahhhhhhh
<penreturns> best2
<penreturns> niceee
<susah_sebut> aduh, x paham pulak aku nak membaca chart disk usage analyzer ni le
<penreturns> bang
<penreturns> nk tanye
<penreturns> yg server mmu tu mmg kat mmu ke?
<susah_sebut> adui, nampok tua benor je aku ni
<susah_sebut> :P
<susah_sebut> x pasti la pen
<susah_sebut> kenapa penreturns 
<penreturns> tanye
<penreturns> :D
<penreturns> kekekekeke
<penreturns> pasni ke mmu la sy
<susah_sebut> oh, ade tugas kat sana kea?
<penreturns> harap2 dpt tugas le
<penreturns> kekekkeke
<susah_sebut> kalau dapat ko setting server tu kasi laju
<susah_sebut> untuk ubuntu update je yang laju 
<susah_sebut> yang lain sume slow xpe
<susah_sebut> :p
<penreturns> hehehhe
<penreturns> tgh cr
<penreturns> tp xjumpe
<penreturns> yg len mmg byk
<penreturns> dekat 30 + server
<susah_sebut> banyak la ni masyukk....
<susah_sebut> dah boleh belanja neh'ekekeke
<penreturns> kalau dpt
<penreturns> kalau xdpt
<penreturns> dok diam2 je la
<fairuz> helo rakan
<fairuz> 2
 * fairuz kenyang
<susah_sebut> wb fairuz 
<penreturns> heloo
<susah_sebut> helo
 * susah_sebut baru nak rendam lada kering
<penreturns> heheheheh
<fairuz> susah_sebut: tadi tak jadi
<penreturns> masak ape tu?
<fairuz> apa yang buat jadi lele
<fairuz> keke
<susah_sebut> lele?
<penreturns> ikan keli?
<susah_sebut> fairuz, ko typo ke atau tanya pasal lele?
<fairuz> typo
<susah_sebut> LOL
<fairuz> lele tu ape
<fairuz> keke
<susah_sebut> lele = ikan keli. penreturns  ada bagitau tu
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> hahahha
<susah_sebut> yang apt-cacher tu aku cuma jumpa satu je yang x sama
<susah_sebut> eh tak
<susah_sebut> bila cek semula
<susah_sebut> sama je command pun
<susah_sebut> x tau la apa sebab x jadi
<fairuz> oo
 * susah_sebut newbie tahap gaban
<fairuz> yg web based monitor dia pun ok la eh?
<fairuz> dah try cache benda?
<susah_sebut> cuma sekarang ni macamana nak configure untuk jadi cacher 
<susah_sebut> belum lagi
<susah_sebut> x berani nak sentuh config file lagi
<susah_sebut> dah open tapi belum buat apa2
<fairuz> dah siap la tu
<fairuz> nanti kat client add la lappy ko tu jadi source
 * fairuz rasa la haha
<susah_sebut> ada nampak tuts untuk add client tu
<susah_sebut> nanti cuba
<susah_sebut> nak kena masak kejap
<fairuz> ok bereh susah_sebut
<susah_sebut> lapar gile ni
<fairuz> aku pun nak update benda jap
<susah_sebut> padahal baru lepas makan goreng pisang
<fairuz> eh rakan2
<fairuz> ape dah nama benda bulat yg ada pin
<fairuz> kecik2
<fairuz> yang slalu orang letak kat topi, beg etc
<Fakrul> sukun goreng location ---> http://maps.google.com/maps?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=sukun+goreng+kuala+lumpur&oe=utf-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&sa=N&tab=wl
<Fakrul> pin tudung
<Fakrul> badge
<Fakrul> ntah
<susah_sebut> badge?
<Fakrul> nape?
 * Fakrul baru sampai rumah
<fairuz> ok thanks! ade org tanye keke
<fairuz> aku pun lupa
<Fakrul> :P
<Fakrul> Slow betull bb ni, download xampp tak abis lagi
<Fakrul> susah_sebut masak pe? masak banyak sikit, boleh kongsi kat sini. :D~
 * fairuz mengantuk plak kenyang2 ni
<Fakrul> kenyang makan pe?
<fairuz> makan ikan panggang ngan fries keke
<susah_sebut> x jadi masak
<susah_sebut> member dah goreng ikan dulu
<susah_sebut> heheh
<susah_sebut> sental je la apa yang dia dah masak
<Fakrul> 12.04 ni crash tetiba lak
<Fakrul> adez
<Fakrul> waa..
<Fakrul> pening kepala nak translate ni
<fairuz> translate ape Fakrul
<susahsebut> installing 11.04 untuk cuba apt-cacher
<susahsebut> ping fairuz 
<susahsebut> nak tanya pasal ni Load Packages on Server from CD
<fairuz> yup?
<fairuz> pong susahsebut
<susahsebut> adakah makananya kita ada options untuk load package dari cd image?
<susahsebut> tak faham sangat laaa
<susahsebut> dari link ni
<susahsebut> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server
<susahsebut> scroll bawah sampai jumpa load packages on server from cd
<susahsebut> ping pong fairuz 
<fairuz> abaikan kot yg tu
<fairuz> cache je mcm yang kita faham tu
<fairuz> load dari cd tu maksud dia isi cache tu dar iCD
<fairuz> dari CD
<susahsebut> oooo
<susahsebut> kefahaman aku macam tu jugak
<susahsebut> sekarang tengah install 10.04
<susahsebut> nak buat test upgrade ke precise untuk isi cache
<susahsebut> config file tu memang tak perlu ubah eh fairuz 
<susahsebut> fairuz, nak kena modify sources.list kat client satu2 ke? script tu boleh guna? ada nak ubah apa2 kat script tu?
<fairuz> script kat link kat atas ke
<fairuz> jap nak tgk
<fairuz> aa secara logik dia kena modify sources.list lappy lain satu2 la
<fairuz> tak susah pun
<susahsebut> ok, fairuz 
<susahsebut> tengah cuba ni
<susahsebut> sekarang ni sources.list tu aku cuba modify 2 line je dulu
<susahsebut> untuk test
<susahsebut> tapi semuanya gagal untuk bersambung dengan apt-cacher
<fairuz> tido dah ke semua :P
<fairuz> susahsebut: dia kuar error ape
<susahsebut> ping fairuz 
<susahsebut> ada lagi ke/
<fairuz> pong
<hotfloppy> skang ni irc dah tak macam dulu.. banyak distraction :P
<fairuz> ada tapi tak balik lagi keke
<fairuz> susahsebut: still tak berjaya ke ?
<susahsebut> patut dah balik ke fairuz 
<susahsebut> macam ni
<fairuz> susahsebut: bila2 pun boleh balik, tp nak setelkan benda jap
 * hotfloppy layan 30 minit bersama ustaz don jap.. bandwidth maxisbb baru penuh balik, so bleh ar layan.. ngeh ngeh ngeh..
<susahsebut> macamana nak pastikan yang kita berjaya cache update dari client ke dalam server?
<susahsebut> hotfloppy, apanya distraction tu?
 * susahsebut baru lagi dalam irc
<hotfloppy> facebook, twitter, blog pelbagai jenis, website pelbagai jenis.. :P
<susahsebut> oooo
<hotfloppy> kalo dulu2, org tak fokus sgt kat web browser, mostly dok depan irc je..
<susahsebut> faham dah kenyataan tu
<hotfloppy> ngadap cenel je :P
<susahsebut> fairuz, dapat ka soalan?
<susahsebut> huhu esok balik kampung
<susahsebut> sebulan dah tak balik
<fairuz> kalau nak test betul2... dalam backup source.list
<fairuz> pastu baut source list baru yang ada ip cacher tu je
<fairuz> so nak tak nak dia kena gi tanay cacher tu je
<fairuz> *buat
<susahsebut> aku dah buat yang ada ip:port
<susahsebut> tapi cannot rresolve menda tah
<susahsebut> kejap cek balik kat desktop
<fairuz> diorang dalam network sama kan
<fairuz> kalau ko ping antara diorang berjaya la kan patutnya
<susahsebutlagi> ha ah dalam network sama
<susahsebutlagi> kejap
<fairuz> ko test ni pakai vm ke ape
<fairuz> ke benda betul
<susahsebutlagi> Failed to fetch http://192.168.2.105:3142/apt-cacher/ubuntu/dists/lucid/restricted/source/Sources.gz  502  apt-cacher: libcurl error: Couldn't resolve host 'ubuntu'
<susahsebutlagi> benda betul la
<susahsebutlagi> partition edubuntu dalam desktop aku install 10.04
<fairuz> host tu problem
<susahsebut> macamana nak fix?
<susahsebut> hotfloppy, tido ka?
<susahsebut> meh la tolong problem aku ni sekali
<hotfloppy> belom..
<hotfloppy> advance sgt.. aku tak pandai..
<susahsebut> eh, ape cite html5?
<hotfloppy> tgh buat lagi.. main copy paste je :P
<susahsebut> aisey, baru berangan nak mintak tunjuk
<susahsebut> :p
<hotfloppy> hehehe..
<hotfloppy> jom cari cikgu sorang, belajar sama2..
<hotfloppy> :D
 * susahsebut buta code
<fairuz> susahsebut cuba bagi output cat /etc/hosts
<susahsebut> dekat server ke client?
<susahsebut> atau dua2?
<fairuz> dua2
<fairuz> client la penting lagi
<fairuz> keke
<susahsebut> cat /etc/hosts
<susahsebut> 127.0.0.1	localhost
<susahsebut> 127.0.1.1	ssbt
<susahsebut> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<susahsebut> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<susahsebut> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<susahsebut> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<susahsebut> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<susahsebut> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<susahsebut> server
<fairuz> 127.0.1.1 tu patut ubuntu
<susahsebutlagi> cat /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1	localhost 127.0.1.1	susahsebut1104-desktop  # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts ::1     localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback fe00::0 ip6-localnet ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix ff02::1 ip6-allnodes ff02::2 ip6-allrouters ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<susahsebutlagi> client
<fairuz> eh
<fairuz> try tukar kat client
<fairuz> 127.0.1.1 ubuntu
<susahsebutlagi> lepas tu try update lagi eh
<susahsebutlagi> 502  apt-cacher: libcurl error: Couldn't resolve host 'ubuntu' W: Failed to fetch http://192.168.2.105:3142/apt-cacher/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/source/Sources.gz  502  apt-cacher: libcurl error: Couldn't resolve host 'ubuntu
<fairuz> cuba try tuka kat host plak :D
<fairuz> kehkeh
<susahsebutlagi> terus not found pulak
<susahsebutlagi> Failed to fetch http://192.168.2.105:3142/apt-cacher/ubuntu/dists/lucid/restricted/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<susahsebutlagi> kekeke
<susahsebutlagi> wb ejat 
<fairuz> ok tukar balik la jadi asal
<fairuz> aku dah nak balik dah ni, jap lagi aku test
<susahsebutlagi> ok
<fairuz> susahsebut ping
<fairuz> susahsebutlagi: ping
<susahsebutlagi> iya
<susahsebutlagi> pong
<fairuz> pm
<ejat> :P
<susahsebut> huhu x jadi2 aku nak buat apt-cacher ni EgyParadox 
<susahsebut> salah ping pulak
<susahsebut> huhu x jadi2 aku nak buat apt-cacher ni Eja
<fairuz_> yeahhhh
<fairuz_> wassup bebeh
<fairuz_> keke
<ejat> :)
<fairuz_> ping susahsebut susahsebutlagi
<fairuz_> Ok je aku setup apt-cacher ni -.-
<fairuz_> 3 minit siap hehe
<fairuz_> siap ada report nih keke
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz_> ping susahsebut susahsebutlagi
<fairuz__> Test test
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-29
<susahsebut> adoiyai
<susahsebut> tertido x ingat
<susahsebut> ping fairuz 
<_123_> susahsebut?
<_123_> susahsebutlagi?
<_123_> laugh out loud
<susahsebut> ye _123_ 
<susahsebut> :)
<susahsebut> dem, fairuz semalam kalau tukar semua ip kat sources.list dah menjadi punn. hampeh betul. 
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<susahsebut> wslm darknite 
<darknite> morning susahsebut
<susahsebut> morning
<darknite> arif ingat nk buat blog linux
<darknite> so dlm blog tuh semua linux punye function darknite akan letak
<darknite> jadi ingin tanye pendapat abg susahsebut...nk post based on satu linux or banyak
<susahsebut> banyak boleh sikit pun boleh darknite 
 * susahsebut sambil masak sardin
<darknite> sbb ingat nk buat fedora,ubuntu,cent0s dll
<Fakrul> :D
<susahsebut> wb Fakrul 
<Fakrul> Terima kasih
<Fakrul> =.="
<Fakrul> LAPO
<Fakrul> yay
<Fakrul> rehat time
<Fakrul> :D
<Fakrul> AFK
<_123_> ooh
<_123_> time rest hour aah
<susahsebut> 4 jam upgrade dari 10.04-12.04 masih belum siap
<susahsebut> ada lagi 56minit
<fairuz_> yo
<fairuz_> susahsebut
<susahsebut> fuh
<fairuz_> macam menjadi je cacher ? keke
<susahsebut> muncul pun en fairuz 
<susahsebut> yang guna update manager ni macam tak masuk je
<susahsebut> cek kat webserver yang ada dalam report cuma yang awal pagi tadi buat je
<susahsebut> jam 1 pagi
<susahsebut> kul 10 tadi aku start upgrade 10.04 ke 12.04 x de dalam report pun
<fairuz_> report tu kena generate setiap kali nak tengok encik susahsebut
<susahsebut> ye
<susahsebut> dah siap tukar browser lagi
<susahsebut> tapi same report
<fairuz_> hm
<fairuz_> kurang faham
<fairuz_> cuba print screen :D
<susahsebut> otw
<susahsebut> dah pm
<fairuz_> ko salah nick kot pm
<susahsebut> banyak beno nicknya
<susahsebut> ekekekeke
<fairuz_> keke
<susahsebut> yang aku update jam 11 pagi tadi kenapa tak masuk dalam report?
<susahsebut> bukan update 
<susahsebut> upgrade
<fairuz_> ko generate report tu pakai script perl tu la kan?
<susahsebut> aku cuma masukkan http:ip:port/apt-cacher/report 
<susahsebut> kat browser
<susahsebut> :p
<fairuz_> :D
<susahsebut> salah ke?
<fairuz_> koh koh
<susahsebut> dem
 * susahsebut kena ketawakan
<susahsebut> XD
<fairuz_> cuba run script ni dulu
<fairuz_> sudo /usr/share/apt-cacher/apt-cacher-report.pl
<fairuz_> pastu try bukak http://localhost:3142/report
<susahsebut> hohoho mana la tau kena guna acript 
<susahsebut> xde tulis pun kat guide tu
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz_> oh tak tulis eh keke
<fairuz_> kohkoh
<fairuz_> ada ?
<fairuz_> ke error ke ape ke
<susahsebut> yay! berjaya
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> macam ni dah ada isi dah cache aku
<susahsebut> nanti time jam tinggal tambah mana yang belum ada je kan
<susahsebut> script untuk auto tukar sources.list tu ko lom bagi
<fairuz_> sape nak bagi, ko buat la sendiri
<fairuz_> kahkah
<fairuz_> :D
<susahsebut> oh, lupa - thanks. sakit kepala aku dari tadi pikir
<susahsebut> T.T
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> jap nak bagi
 * susahsebut buta script
<susahsebut> huhu
<susahsebut> dah siap upgrade
<susahsebut> 10.04 dah bertukar jadi 12.04 beta dengan jayanya
<fairuz_> brapa MB dalam cache?
<fairuz_> tak siap lagi test tu
<fairuz_> ko kena test lagi
<fairuz_> ko install balik 10.04
<fairuz_> try update upgrade lagi sekali
<fairuz_> kali ni patut dia dah cache hit
<fairuz_> dan bukan cache miss
<fairuz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/861543/
<fairuz_> ni script tu
<susahsebut> kejap
<susahsebut> aku bagi ss
<fairuz_> touch update2local.sh
<susahsebut> cache hit 8 cache miss sume 
<fairuz_> chmod +x update2local.sh
<fairuz_> gedit update2local.sh &
<fairuz_> pastu letak la script dalam tu
<fairuz_> ko tau kan cache hit ngan cache miss ni apa benda?
<fairuz_> Ok nice, sekarang nampak normal lagi semua cache miss
<susahsebut> kalau ikut kefahaman aku hit > client dapat amek, missed> yang disimpan
<susahsebut> betul ke?
<susahsebut> huhu
<fairuz_> cache miss ni kalau client cari pakej tapi cacher takde pakej tu
<fairuz_> dia kena download
<susahsebut> ooooo
<fairuz_> cache hit tu cacher ada pakej
<fairuz_> so kalau ko install balik pastu upgrade
<fairuz_> patut cache hit tu naik la plak
<susahsebut> nak test lagi x sempat pulak
<fairuz_> patut time jam nanti cache hit tu belambak lagi byk dari cache hit la
<susahsebut> aku nak ke johor jam 3 pm ni
<fairuz_> faham kan
<susahsebut> faham dah
<fairuz_> script tu try la
<fairuz_> letih aku buat keke
<fairuz_> tapi sebelum ko try
<fairuz_> ko jadi kan sources.list tu jadi asal balik la
<susahsebut> touch update2local.sh?
<susahsebut> apa touch?
<fairuz_> dia akan create fail
<fairuz_> kalau fail tu wak wujud
<fairuz_> *tak
<susahsebut> dalam terminal tulis touch?
<fairuz_> kalau fail tu wujud, dia akan sentuh je, maksud dia, tuakr timestamp fail tu
<fairuz_> aa la
<fairuz_> tak percaya ngan command2 shell aku ke
<fairuz_> keke
<susahsebut> tak payah bukak gedit laaa
<susahsebut> kalau ikut je buta2 tak tanya mana nak faham kan :p
<fairuz_> ikut ko la nak masukkan script tu mcm mane
<susahsebut> sebab kali pertama jumpa command touch ni
<fairuz_> amcam jadi ka
<susahsebut> nak run script sudo update2local.sh kan?
<fairuz_> sudo ./update2local.sh 
<fairuz_> kalau ko tak run pakai sudo nanti dia marah
<fairuz_> keke
<susahsebut> kenapa kena ada ./ depan update2local.sh tu ya?
<fairuz_> untuk kata script tu dalam current folder
<susahsebut> ooooo
<fairuz_> . <-- maksud dia current folder
<fairuz_> .. <-- folder atas current folder
<susahsebut> maseh
<fairuz_> sebab tu kalau ko buat ls -a
<fairuz_> dia kan kuar . ngna ..
<fairuz_> kalau ko perasan la
<susahsebut> jap aku backup sources.list kat server cacher aku ni
<susahsebut> lepas tu test run
<fairuz_> eh
<fairuz_> script tu utk client la
<susahsebut> haha kena letak dalam one la ni
<fairuz_> kan script utk update tu
<fairuz_> letak dalam server apa boleh buat keke
<fairuz_> server tu pakai ubuntu 7.04 pun takpe :d
<susahsebut> xde ingat nak test je
<susahsebut> lepas tu kalau nak tukar jadi ori semula?
<susahsebut> kena manually ke?
<fairuz_> tak script aku tu akan buat semua tu
<fairuz_> kira dia akan tukar sources.list tu time update tu je
<fairuz_> lepas tu dia tukar jadi asal balik
<fairuz_> otomatik orang kata
<fairuz_> so ko takyah pun nak backup tadi sebenarnye :D
<fairuz_> script aku buatkan
<susahsebut> oooo
<fairuz_> kira nanti ko bagi script tu je kat orang
<susahsebut> jap test
<fairuz_> lepas run script, kembali pada asal la sistem diorang
<fairuz_> kira dalam script aku tu, aku backup, edit sources, update, amik backup balik
<Nyuszika> hi
<Nyuszika> hello
<fairuz_> helo Nyuszika
<fairuz_> amacam susahsebut
<Fakrul> =.="
<Fakrul> pam air kipas rosak
<Fakrul> panas betul hari ni
<Fakrul> adei
 * Fakrul kuar g beli pam 
<Fakrul> XD
<fairuz_> kipas besar yang sembur air tu ke Fakrul
<susahsebut> oooo kena provide host dengan port eh masa run
<fairuz_> aa aku buat script tu generic
<susahsebut> hoho cayalah
<susahsebut> nampak macam berjaya ni fairuz
<susahsebut> hehe
<fairuz_> kalau dia kata done tu berjaya la tu keke
<susahsebut> lepas change mirror dia automatik update eh?
<fairuz_> aa
<fairuz_> jgn risau, keja ko run script tu je
<fairuz_> keke
<susahsebut> Done!
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> lepas siap dia tukar semula ke original mirror?
<fairuz_> aah
<susahsebut> maknanya dia tak tukar kat sources.list la eh?
<fairuz_> tukar
<fairuz_> aku tukar pakai sed
<susahsebut> apakah sed?
<fairuz_> boleh buat untuk find and replace tapi dalam terminal :)
<susahsebut> maknanya script ni nanti run sebelum run sudo update-manager -d command ye?
<fairuz_> aa
<fairuz_> jap aku pikir
<fairuz_> terlupa lak pasal tu
<fairuz_> aku rasa kena edit sikit script aku tu
<susahsebut> wb hotfloppy 
<fairuz_> wb
<hotfloppy> tenkiu..
<susahsebut> domino pizza satu
<hotfloppy> arini makan nasik goreng ayam je.. takde dominos..
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<hotfloppy> 2 hari berturut2 dah makan dominos :P
 * susahsebut salin script mutiara untuk generate apt-cache report
<fairuz_> susahsebut: aku nak siap g keja, jap lagi kita sambung
<susahsebut> ok 
<fairuz_> ko bukan dah nak kuar ke susahsebut?
<fairuz_> bila on9 balik?
<susahsebut> esok malam kot
<susahsebut> kalau dah keluar 
<susahsebut> sampai johor siap sume keje baru leh online la
<fairuz_> oo
<fairuz_> kalau ko dah takde time aku sampai opis nanti, aku message facebook la apa perlu tukar
<susahsebut> ok
<susahsebut> boleh je
<susahsebut> sebab masih ada masa lagi pun sebelum jam
<susahsebut> ok
<susahsebut> nak siap2
<susahsebut> bye fairuz hotfloppy Fakrul Nyuszika and sume
<susahsebut> :p
<Nyuszika> kagesenshi.87@gmail.com
<Nyuszika> fairuz punya?
<fairuz_> tak
<Nyuszika> kamu hantar pada saya
<Nyuszika> okie
 * Fakrul back
<Fakrul> adei
<Fakrul> angin kuat nak ujan
<Fakrul> patut panas semacam je td
<Fakrul> susah_sebut: a'ah, kipas besar. Tapi model ni tak sembur air, air duk dalam je
<Fakrul> :D
<Fakrul> selesa kalau ada kipas ni time panas
<Nyuszika> fairuz dan kagesenshi.87@gmail.com/win 17
<fairuz_> Nyuszika: ?
<Nyuszika> okie
<Nyuszika> dah paste
<Nyuszika> sorry
<Nyuszika> kagesenshi tu ade kat #fedora-my
<Nyuszika> die yg hantar e mail
<Nyuszika> 2
<fairuz_> oh jadi apa kaitan ngan saya :)
<Nyuszika> nama u fairuz
<Nyuszika> name die firdaus
<Nyuszika> kat heading letter email die
<Nyuszika> laugh out loud
<Nyuszika> takpe..
<fairuz_> ohh
<Nyuszika> fairuz_ pencintakucking tu kawan u ?
<Nyuszika> *pencinta_kucing
<fairuz_> tak kenal sapa2 pun dalam ni, kenal online je
<Nyuszika> bukan dlm chatting lah
<Nyuszika> eh salah window
<Nyuszika> ubuntu nie official chanel jerx? takde office2?
<Fakrul> :)
<Fakrul> !info ubuntu office malaysia? menarik jugak tu. Boleh usulkan kepada semua nanti. ping fairuz_
<lubotu2> 'office' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Fakrul> eh
<Fakrul> haha
<Fakrul> :P
<fairuz> Fakrul: pong
<Fakrul> :)
<Fakrul> bz?
<fairuz> baru masuk opis keke
<Fakrul> sama la
<Fakrul> tadi kuar jap beli barang
<Fakrul> haha
<Fakrul> nak tanya
<Fakrul> bot dalam ni boleh buat apa?
<Fakrul> sudo apt-get install aptitude <<<<------ memang best
<Fakrul> fairuz, nape sampai 3 nick?
<Fakrul> hujan disini
<fairuz> Fakrul: satu kat opis, satu kat umah, satu lagi tablet
<fairuz> slalu ada dua je, semlm lupa nak tutup yang kat tablet
<fairuz> Bot lubotu2 tu untuk factoid 
<fairuz> kalau ada orang tanya benda yg slalu di tanya, takyah explain byk2
<fairuz> pakai bot tu je
<hotfloppy> fairuz, biasa buat mysql replication tak ?
<fairuz> tak hotfloppy.. saya bukan dalam company IT
<fairuz> Fakrul: korang cerita apa pasal office kat atas tu?
<Fakrul> Nyuszika yang tanya soalan tu tadi fairuz.
<Fakrul> fairuz, ce tgk link untuk download joomla ni ---> http://www.joomla.org/download.html
<fairuz> kenapa
<Fakrul> kena download full & upgrade skali ke?
<Fakrul> ke download full je?
 * Fakrul compius
<fairuz> full je cukup
<Fakrul> ooo.. elok download yang mana? 1.5 or 2.5 ?
 * fairuz bukan web developer..
<fairuz> amik la 2.5 baru la bleeding edge :D
<Fakrul> Thanks
<Fakrul> seronok tgk video ni, ipad3 concept --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s2oYUy_cVY&feature=g-logo&context=G2aff9efFOAAAAAAAXAA
<Fakrul> haha
<Fakrul> time keje tkt bos marah
<Fakrul> alhamdulillah dah siap download.
<Fakrul> malam ni baru nak install
<Fakrul> dalam xampp
<Fakrul> :D
<Fakrul> fairuz, pe2 boleh tanya kat sini kan?
<fairuz> Fakrul: BOLEH
<fairuz> boleh
 * fairuz back
<Fakrul> =.="
<Fakrul> ujan
<Fakrul> fairuz, kalo install joomla dalam xampp, boleh pasang addon skali?
<fairuz> lepas install tu, pasang la addon
<fairuz> mcm ko buat lepas install kat cpanel
<fairuz> sama je
<Fakrul> oo
<Fakrul> ye ke?
 * Fakrul tak penah pkai joomla
<Fakrul> jadi kena ada intehnet?
<Fakrul> or boleh download siap2
<Fakrul> ?
<fairuz> patut boleh download siap2 module2 tu
<fairuz> dalam zip
 * fairuz bukan web developer
 * fairuz mari makan
<ak47suk1> i'm back ;D
<fairuz> wb ak47suk1 :)
<fairuz> lama tak nampak
<ak47suk1> ada je
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> wsalam
<darknite> fairuz
<fairuz> darknite: yup?
<Fakrul> ping otai GIMP fairuz__
<Fakrul> XD
<fairuz> Fakrul: keke pandai je ko
<fairuz> mane reti gimp
<Fakrul> XD
<Fakrul> haha
<fairuz> Time aku part time web developer dulu ada la sentuh benda2 mcm tu, tapi photoshop la
<Fakrul> nak edit .psd, tapi takboleh pakai gimp
<Fakrul> sedih ni
<Fakrul> nak edit text yg dah ada je, tapi tak boleh
<Fakrul> search google, n than dia cakap mmg tak boleh
<Fakrul> =.="
<fairuz> :)
<Fakrul> Selamat pagi hotfloppy :)
<hotfloppy> pagi :D
<Fakrul> out. bye
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz__> test2
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-01
<mnajem> salam all
<mnajem> salam sejahtera e1
<susahsebut> wb susahsebut 
<susahsebut> XD
<susahsebut> ping fairuz 
<susahsebut> fairuz__, 
<fairuz> susahsebut: pong
<fairuz> uihhh
<fairuz> baru nampak keke
<fairuz> kat johor ka susahsebut
<susahsebut> ye fairuz 
<susahsebut> baru lagi sampai rumah
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> aku tengah test kat rumah tu pasal apt-cacher
<fairuz> upgrade jam tu dari oneiric pegi precise kan?
<susahsebut> x kije ka ari ni ko?
<fairuz> kat opis la ni
<fairuz> tengah anta2 email
<susahsebut> kalau ikutkan bukan oneirc je
<susahsebut> depends pada yang buat upgrade la
<fairuz> tapi kalau ikut jam, dia kata dari current release pegi 12.04
<susahsebut> dari lucid ke, maverick ke x kesah
<susahsebut> kejap
<fairuz> sebab lompat dari version selain 11.10 pegi 12.04 tak digalakkan
<fairuz> sebab dalam guide dia yg out dated tu
<fairuz> dia suruh dari natty pegi oneiric
<fairuz> so dalam kes kita oneiric pegi precise
<fairuz> sebab kalau ko lompat contoh natty pegi precise, maybe ada problem package plak nanti
<susahsebut> aku tengah cari mana link yang aku jumpa pasal bukan terhad pada latest > dev saja
<susahsebut> kejap
<fairuz> Kalau ikut kat sini https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<fairuz> Upgrade - upgrading to Precise from Oneiric and reporting your upgrade experience. 
<fairuz> sebab tujuan dia upgrade tu untuk report bug kalau ada 
<fairuz> dari oneiric pegi precise
<susahsebut> aritu masih belum tukar 
<susahsebut> masih natty - oneiric
<susahsebut> 27hb last edit
<fairuz> aa tapi konsep dia current release -> future release la
<fairuz> bukan dari release X -> future release
<susahsebut> kalau baca kat situ macam tu la
<susahsebut> aku carik balik tak jumpa pulak
<susahsebut> huhu
<susahsebut> habis tu yang aku cache aritu lucid ke precise macamana?
<susahsebut> boleh pakai ke cache tu?
<fairuz> susahsebut: macam tak 
<fairuz> sbeab ko lompat kan
<fairuz> tak sure
<susahsebut> ha ah
<susahsebut> 10.04 lompat ke precise
<susahsebut> tapi xpe kan, pagi tu sapa sampai dulu buat upgrade dah boleh cache 
<susahsebut> cuma bercampur ada masalah tak cache tu?
<susahsebut> atau aku kena purge sume buat baru?
<fairuz> takpe pun kalau campur
<fairuz> malam ni aku test lagi
<susahsebut> kalau gitu xde masalah la
<fairuz> sekarang tengah upgrade kat rumah dari oneiric pegi precise
<fairuz> pastu aku akan reinstall oneiric
<fairuz> dan upgrade pegi precise
<fairuz> tengok dia download baru or pakai cache
<fairuz> sepatutnya dia pakai cache
<susahsebut> cun
<fairuz> pastu script tu ada nak kena tuakr sikit, nanti aku bagi ko versi baru, mlm ni ke , esok ke
<susahsebut> aku nak test desktop aku x larat nak bawak
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> ok2, boleh
<fairuz> sebab skang dia update je
<fairuz> tak upgrade
<fairuz> kena tambah do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<susahsebut> huhu macaman la ko boleh tau apa command nak masuk dalam bash script tu ek
<susahsebut> nak rompak la otak ko time ko balik kelate nanti XD
<fairuz> benda yg ko boleh taip kat terminal, sumer boleh sumbat dalam bash script tu
<fairuz> terminal ko tu bash jugak tu
<fairuz> walaupun bukan script :D
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<abdrazak> salam
<abdrazak> nak tanye .. kalau guna kubuntu oneiric.. ada tak sebarang kekurangan kerana ia menggunakan KDE 
<ak47suk1> kalau anda peminat kde,seharusnya tiada masalah.
<fairuz> +1 ak47suk1
<fairuz> ada kekurang ada kelebihan tersendiri, macam aplikasi Kscope, hanya boleh run dalam KDE :)
<fairuz> *kekurangan
<abdrazak> owh..camtu
<abdrazak> ada solution untuk buat backup installed OS ke image @ ISO file..
<abdrazak> saya dah try command dd, tp ia akan capture saiz hdd
<abdrazak> cth kalu hdd saiz 500 GB, untuk run dd, perlu ada hdd yg saiz 500 dan ke atas.. walhal installed size cume 100GB je
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<abdrazak> wsalam
<abdrazak> wbt
<darknite> abdrazak
<abdrazak> yup
<abdrazak> ada solution tak..
<abdrazak> ekek
<darknite> rasanya ternampak nama abg kat wiki.ubuntu.my
<abdrazak> ehh.. mane de
<darknite> bkn erk
<darknite> wakil ubuntu malaysia
<darknite> hehe
<fairuz> abdrazak: Kalau pakai dd, boleh je limitkan nak dd brapa besar
<fairuz> abdrazak_: Kalau pakai dd, boleh je limitkan nak dd brapa besar
<abdrazak_> eh..ye ke.. camne ek command nye?
<fairuz> Yang aku pernah buat untuk backup android aku dulu, aku pakai lebih kurang mcm ni -> dd if=/dev/sde of=backupAndroid.raw bs=8M count=250
<fairuz> so dia akan buat dd untuk 2GB
<fairuz> pandai2 la count tu letak brapa
<abdrazak_> count tu calculate by byte ke kb ke Mb?
<abdrazak_> cth kalu 2GB , count yg perlu diletakkan ape?
<abdrazak_> 2000 ke 2000000 ke?
<fairuz> abdrazak_: tak
<fairuz> bs tu aku letak 8M
<fairuz> so kalau count= 250
<fairuz> ko akan transfer 8*250 = ~2Gb la
<fairuz> kalau ko letak bs=8M count=1000, so akan transfer 8GB
<abdrazak_> okk.. bs memang standard 8M ?? 
<fairuz> kat tempat aku ni semua pakai 8M, tak ingat dah kenapa
<fairuz> ada sebab la keke
<abdrazak_> orite nnti aku try nengok.. aku penah try clonezilla,, asyik kuar error je bila run live cd
<abdrazak_> failed to clone /dev/sd*
<darknite> bila otai2 bercerita..segan aku
<abdrazak_> elelel
<abdrazak_> otai mende.. aku ni kategori beginner
<abdrazak_> baru belajar2 ubuntu nih
<abdrazak_> programming pun x reti.. 
<abdrazak_> huhu
<darknite> otai mmg selalu low profile
 * darknite pakai ubuntu baru 2 minggu itupun pakai virtualbox
<fairuz> darknite: dari hari tu duk kata baru pakai 2 minggu. keke
<darknite> mula berjinak gune laptop ayah sekejap..
<darknite> 2 minggu baru2 nie la baru pakai laptop sendiri
<abdrazak_> eheheh
<abdrazak_> xde mane otainye.. skang nk blajar wat dd dulu
<abdrazak_> nnti nak tanye otai2 sini cara utk men ngan programming
<abdrazak_> x tau nak blajar ape?
<fairuz> abdrazak_: kena la pilih nak belaja ape keke
<fairuz> belaja la scripting bash, praktikal sikit 
<abdrazak_> apa yg berguna ??
<abdrazak_> scripting bash??
<abdrazak_> hurm..
<fairuz> aa berguna tu kalau pakai ubuntu
<fairuz> linux la maksud aku
<fairuz> kalau ko bukan developer, takde guna belaja C, C++ apa suma tu
<darknite> wow
<darknite> aku install gcc pun xlepas
<abdrazak_> owh.. maksudnye bash scripting adalah programming utk semua linux
<abdrazak_> tp languange2 dalam ubuntu ni semua guna bash scripting eh?? x de c ape semua/
<fairuz> bash scripting tu bukan language pun
<fairuz> dia untuk scripting
<fairuz> Dalam Ubuntu semua ada
<fairuz> kernel tu pakai C
<fairuz> tapi kalau hang nak gi godek kernel, boleh la belaja C
<fairuz> kalau setakat nak pakai je
<fairuz> bash scripting la sesuai, nak kasi senang keja
<abdrazak_> hurm.. kiranye..
<abdrazak_> bash scripting boleh wat scripting utk ringkaskan task2  lah ye?
<darknite> yeke?
<abdrazak_> aku bkn apa.. itu nak blajaq ini nak blajaq.. last2 satu hapa pun x belajaq??
<abdrazak_> ekekke
<darknite> sabo2 abdrazak...aku nie banyak lagik kene belajar kot
<fairuz> abdrazak_: aah
<abdrazak_> ahakz... sabo le nii last2 blurrr
<darknite> xpe2..belajar slow2
<fairuz> uih nama orang putih ScottishFold
<fairuz> :D
 * ScottishFold spesis kucing la :P
<ScottishFold> kucing telinga penyek..
<ScottishFold> https://www.google.com/search?q=scottish+fold&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=NJVPT470LcXqrAf4mtS1DQ&ved=0CEAQsAQ&biw=1279&bih=658&sei=OpVPT6ePC8HLrQe7htHkDQ
<darknite> baru aku taw spesis kucing
<fairuz> keke
<darknite> huhuhu
<fairuz> adei ngantuk plak
<darknite> aku pun mengantuk
<darknite> esok keje
<fairuz> helo mfazliazran
<mfazliazran> halo!
<darknite> assalamualaikum mfazliazran
<mfazliazran> wasalam!
<abdrazak_> ngantuk dah??
<abdrazak_> secara tak langsung
<abdrazak_> aku pun terasa bahangnye
<abdrazak_> jap nak test software DUNHILL
<mfazliazran> erk dah pukul 12 rupanya patutla mata sayu jek 
<abdrazak_> eheheh
<abdrazak_> a a
<abdrazak_> ngantuk sgt
<darknite> hehe
<ScottishFold> ngantok koi 12, hari khamis malam jumaat masih dikira okay..
<ScottishFold> tapi kalo pas isyak dah ngantuk.. :trollface:
<fairuz> lambat masuk susahsebut
<fairuz> aku baru nak balik keke
<fairuz> byk keja lagi tapi dah masa balik
<susahsebut> wifi jeng
<susahsebut> guna hp buat hotspot
<susahsebut> tapi line kat rumah aku ni pun memang jeng
<susahsebut> lembap gile nak mampos
<susahsebut> fairuz, 
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> ni rumah ko kat mana
<fairuz> johor ka
<fairuz> rumah betul ko kat mana sebenarnya keke
<susahsebut> kluang
<fairuz> ke mmg byk rumah
<susahsebut> taman sebelah bandar je, tp kenapa tah. line celcom gile
<susahsebut> rumah aku kat kluang
<susahsebut> family kluang
<susahsebut> lahir Batu Pahat 
<susahsebut> anak felda aku ni
<fairuz> oo aku igt ko duk pengkalan chepa
<susahsebut> time keje memang la aku duk pengkalan chepa fairuz 
<susahsebut> sebulan sekali aku balik johor ni
<fairuz> oo kira kampung la kat johor tu
<susahsebut> tak balik sebulan sekali kang terlepas ke golok pulak > bala2 ekekekeke
<susahsebut> aaa... kampung la
<susahsebut> kiranya
<abdrazak_> ahakz...
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> ada repot nak buat tapi malas plak
<fairuz> esok je la
 * fairuz away balik dulu
 * susahsebut lambai fairuz: bye
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> sampai umah dah
<fairuz_> susahsebut: ^
<fairuz_> adeh
<fairuz_> sebelum aku gi keja tadi lupa pilih yes time upgrade
<fairuz_> dia baru upgrade keke
<fairuz_> mau sejam ni
<susahsebut> ekekeke, x silap aku ada 2 kali yang dia prompt yes or no tu
<susahsebut> lupa untuk apa
<susahsebut> eh yang aku kata ni time install upgrade
<susahsebut> bukan donlod
<fairuz_> ni dia baru tanya nak upgrade ke tak tadi
<susahsebut> tenet laju boleh la sejam
<fairuz_> tapi sekarang dia dah tgh donlod pakej precise
<susahsebut> macam aku donlod je dah sejam setengah
<fairuz_> depend jugak ni server ubuntu tu
<fairuz_> tadi 700kbps dload dia
<fairuz_> skang dah jatuh jadi 400
<susahsebut> pergh 
<susahsebut> rasa macam nak pindah sana tengok 700kbps
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> belum tgk 2mpbs lagi donlod
<fairuz_> donlod movies berdesup 5 minit siap
<fairuz_> umah aku ni kira lembap dah ni, jauh dari central dia
<fairuz_> kalau mesia mcm ni kan best
<fairuz_> mmg aku balik mesia terus keke
<susahsebut> haish sebab tenet laju baru nak malaysia. 
<susahsebut> ekekekeke
<abdrazak_> ang skang kt mane fairuz??
<susahsebut> hi abdrazak_ 
<abdrazak_> hii
<fairuz_> keke
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz_> tensen jugak kalau slow2 nih
<susahsebut> macam x pernah nampak ni abdrazak_ ni sebelum ni
<fairuz_> kat france abdrazak_
<fairuz_> tu la
<abdrazak_> aku org baru jerk
<abdrazak_> baru blajar2 ubuntu nih
<abdrazak_> fulawoo.. france
<abdrazak_> keja eh?
<susahsebut> sama la kkita abdrazak_ 
<fairuz_> susahsebut: sama la kita tiga
<abdrazak_> susahsebut dh otai.. kena menuntut nih nih
<fairuz_> abdrazak_: aah keja
<abdrazak_> sama le si fairuz pun
 * susahsebut bukan otai tapi kotai
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<abdrazak_> ekekeke
<fairuz_> lain mcm bunyi dia haha
<abdrazak_> mujoq x typo
<abdrazak_> kalu x.. lain bunyi die
<abdrazak_> lagi betambah2 lain
<fairuz_> sekarang aku tgh musykil
<abdrazak_> ?
<fairuz_> kalau update jadi precise, sources.list tu dia search and replace ke, ke dia tukar baru
<fairuz_> kalau dia search and replace, oneiric jadi precise, jadi dia still akan point pegi local mirror aku
<fairuz_> kalau dia tukar baru, aku kena tukar script aku la keke
<fairuz_> kena cek
<fairuz_> korang tau?
 * susahsebut noob
<susahsebut> yang aku tau tengok masuk ke tak je dalam cache
<fairuz_> sebab aku nak buat script ni la
<susahsebut> itu pun lepas ko bagitau script perl tu
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz_> depend pada kes2 yg aku cakap tadi, kena buat lain sikit
<susahsebut> kalau tak sampai bila2 aku kata tak masuk dalam cache
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> padehal folder cache dah dekat 1GB keke
<susahsebut> itu la pasal
<susahsebut> mana duduk folder tu pun aku tak carik lagi
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> /var/cache/apt-cacher tak salah aku
<fairuz_> cari la dalam /var/cache tu
<fairuz_> ade la folder dia
<fairuz_> tak igt nama apa
 * abdrazak_ blur 3 minit
<fairuz_> susahsebut: aku rasa kena bgtau kat orang
<fairuz_> prerequisite untuk jam tu
<susahsebut> bash: /var/cache/apt-cacher: Is a directory
<fairuz_> betul la tu dalam tu
<fairuz_> ko try la tgk size dia
<fairuz_> du -sh /var/cache/apt-cacher
<susahsebut> prerequisite: 1 - launcpad id, 2 - qa.iso registration, 
<susahsebut> lagi?
<fairuz_> untuk yg nak join upgrade jam
<susahsebut> untuk documentation launchpad
<fairuz_> kena pakai oneiric la
<susahsebut> oh ye
<fairuz_> sebab tak semesti semua join jam upgrade kan
<susahsebut> kalau belum ada nak kena install lepas tu configure siap2
<fairuz_> sape yang nak join2, join
<susahsebut> rasanya kot
<susahsebut> bukan semu
<fairuz_> jadi kena bgtau siap2 la
<susahsebut> yang tak berani mesti taknak join
<susahsebut> atau yang dah ada precise
<fairuz_> tapi kan
<susahsebut> ada tapi?
<fairuz_> oh takde pape
<susahsebut> kalau tapai sedap jugak
<fairuz_> kena bgtau siap2 je la
<susahsebut> erk?
<susahsebut> bagitau la apa ko nak mention tadi tu
<susahsebut> ape x jadi pulak
<fairuz_> aku pun tak tau nak cakap apa
<fairuz_> haha
<susahsebut> ceh
<susahsebut> tu la lama sangat duk france sampai x tau nak cakap apa
<susahsebut> hahaha
<susahsebut> apa kaitan entah
<susahsebut> abdrazak_, apa id kat fb? :)
<abdrazak_> abdul razak
<abdrazak_> logo newbie
<susahsebut> aik? logo pun ada newbie?
<abdrazak_> aku blur lagi kali level yg korang discuss. lom sampe level tu arr
<abdrazak_> ehehehhe
<abdrazak_> kalu cakap je org tak caye.. skang kasik dgn logo2 skali
<abdrazak_> newbie
<abdrazak_> ekekek
 * susahsebut skodeng logo newbie kejap. cemana rupa dia
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> try kasi link fb kat sini weh
<abdrazak_> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003512033587&ref=pymk
<susahsebut> thanks
<susahsebut> sedang reka pengumuman. lom carik dah ada link
<susahsebut> ekeke
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> yeahh dah siap donlod
<susahsebut> huh laju yang amat
<fairuz_> tapi nak kena uninstall, reinstall balik, pastu upgrade balik
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> tengok2 tak menjadi pun cache ni ada bug kehkeh
<ScottishFold> nape tak try guna vm je ?
<susahsebut> hah?
<susahsebut> jangan la
<ScottishFold> bleh guna snapshot..
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<ScottishFold> *tetiba je*
<ScottishFold> :P
<susahsebut> hi ScottishFold 
<ScottishFold> hi susahsebut 
<fairuz_> keke
<ScottishFold> nape nama awak susahsebut ?
<fairuz_> tak susah pun nak install balik
<fairuz_> aku ada UbuntuStick aku panggil dia
<susahsebut> errr sebab susah nak sebut agaknya ScottishFold 
<fairuz_> satu usb ada 2 OS
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> aku install grub kat usb tu, kasi boleh pilih ISO
<susahsebut> wow!
<susahsebut> macamana buat?
<susahsebut> ada link tuto?
<ScottishFold> hebat!
<fairuz_> ade
<fairuz_> http://www.tutorialmelayu.com/ubuntu/boot-livecd-iso-berlainan-dari-usb-pendrive-dengan-grub2
<susahsebut> fairuz, https://www.facebook.com/events/398787880137463/
<fairuz_> best sikit pakai grub
<susahsebut> jika ada yang nak ditambah
<fairuz_> kalau ko nak tambah iso lepas tu pun boleh
<fairuz_> iso mint ke ape ke
<susahsebut> thanks link tuto
<ScottishFold> CTRL + D www.tutorialmelayu.com :D
<fairuz_> :)
<fairuz_> senang lagi dari liveusb ubuntu tu kan?
<fairuz_> ko bleh sopy paste je iso yg ko nak
<fairuz_> bleh byk2 iso plak tu
<ScottishFold> run dari iso terus ?
<fairuz_> berterima kasih kat bootloader la keke
<fairuz_> nama lain dia grub2
<ScottishFold> a....
<ScottishFold> aaaa....
<ScottishFold> aaaaaaaa....
<fairuz_> ScottishFold: aah macam liveusb tu la
<ScottishFold> ...mazing !!
<fairuz_> sama je
<susahsebut> erk?
<susahsebut> gile sikit step
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> nak banyak2 aku bleh tambah lagi
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> suruh belanja aku la kat step 3 tu
<fairuz_> tak perllu byk2
<fairuz_> sebab grub yg buat suma kerja
<susahsebut> haha tanggung perbelanjaan aku ke france pergi dan balik = aku belanja 
<fairuz_> so install grub, configure menu grub
<ScottishFold> dekat grub install tu, aku tak brapa paham..
<susahsebut> ekekekeke
<fairuz_> setel
<fairuz_> macam ni
<fairuz_> ko sediakan satu usb
<fairuz_> so kalau ko cucuk
<ScottishFold> /media/mountPoint ini aku paham..
<fairuz_> kan dia akan create node kat /dev/sd*
<ScottishFold> /dev/sdx tu ?
<fairuz_> kalau ko tak tau 
<fairuz_> ko tulis mount kat terminal
<ScottishFold> owh..
<ScottishFold> just amik node device kita je la ?
<fairuz_> contoh macam /home tu mount point dia /dev/sda1
<ScottishFold> contohnya, /dev/sdb1 ?
<fairuz_> sama la konsep dia ni
<ScottishFold> ke /dev/sdb je ?
<fairuz_> sdb je
<fairuz_> sebab sdb1 tu partition
<ScottishFold> owh..
<fairuz_> grub ni bukan install kat partition
<fairuz_> dia install kat MBR
<fairuz_> dia kan bootloader
<ScottishFold> ada pre step tak ?
<fairuz_> takde
<ScottishFold> cam format apa kena boh utk usb tu ?
<fairuz_> kena ada usb pendrive la
<ScottishFold> fat32 pon boleh ?
<fairuz_> ape2 pun bole
<fairuz_> kalau nak windows kenal letak la fat32
<fairuz_> aku letak fat32 jugak
<fairuz_> tak kesah format ape pun
<fairuz_> kohkoh
<ScottishFold> semua iso letak dalam /media/label/boot/isos/ ?
<fairuz_> aah
<fairuz_> ikut la nak letak kat mana sebenarnye
<fairuz_> yang penting dalam menu entry grub tu path dia kena betul
<ScottishFold> "Ulang langkah ini bergantung kepada berapa banyak ISO yang anda mahu diletakkan di dalam USB pendrive." <- langkah install grub tu ke ?
<fairuz_> letak /media/label/kucing pun boleh :D
<fairuz_> tak
<fairuz_> langkah 2 tu je
<fairuz_> untuk tambah menu kat grub
<ScottishFold> means, ulang step menuentry tu la eh ?
<fairuz_> aah
<fairuz_> kira dalam grub.cfg tu
<fairuz_> kalau ko ada nak letak 2 iso
<fairuz_> ada dua menu entry la
<ScottishFold> *komen skit* patutnye step "Ulang langkah..." tu letak lepas code menuentry tu..
<ScottishFold> kalo aku tak tanya hang ni, aku ulang2 buat grub.cfg tu la :P
<fairuz_> tapi aku tulis ulang langkah tu kat langkah dua keke
<ScottishFold> tiap kali ulang, satu menuentry je ada :P
<fairuz_> oo betul jugak
<fairuz_> setuju2
<susahsebut> +1 ScottishFold 
<ScottishFold> hehehe..
<susahsebut> baru sedar sape ScottishFold neh
<susahsebut> haha kucing
<ScottishFold> +1 fairuz_ utk tutorial yg mengancam.. nak kena cari pendrive beso2 la nih..
<ScottishFold> hehehe..
<fairuz_> dah update :D
<ScottishFold> susahsebut, camna kenal ?
<ScottishFold> adeh.. kantoi lak :P
<susahsebut> ~n0@
<ScottishFold> wah.. cam eh ? hahahahaha..
<susahsebut> sebab biasa tengok cam la
<susahsebut> kalau ko tukar compom aku tak tau
<fairuz_> keke
<ScottishFold> hehehehe..
<fairuz_> susahsebut == stalker
<fairuz_> kohkoh
 * ScottishFold adalah spesis kucing bertelinga pendek.. :D
<ScottishFold> penyek actually, bukan pendek.. :P
<susahsebut> LOL
<susahsebut> kucing aku dah dua kali nak manjat keyboard neh
<susahsebut> haish
<fairuz_> kucing aku duk bising lapar
<fairuz_> keke
<susahsebut> sama ke spesis kucing sana ngan sini fairuz 
<ScottishFold> kucing aku suka datang baring atas laptop.. time org tgh guna.. :facepalm:
<susahsebut> spesis tak kot
<susahsebut> rupa
<susahsebut> dia jelous sebab ko suka main dengan laptop dari main dengan dia ScottishFold 
<ScottishFold> mungkin la..
<ScottishFold> hahahaha..
<ScottishFold> tapi tido skali pe.. okay la tu..
<ScottishFold> kadang2 tu, abis bantal aku kena conquer ngan kucing2..
<fairuz_> sama je aku tgk keke
<fairuz_> tak tau la spesis lain ke tak
<ScottishFold> ada spesis Maine Coon tak kat sana ?
<ScottishFold> btw, fairuz_ dok kat mana eh ?
<fairuz_> tak knal aku spesis kucing nih
<fairuz_> kat france ScottishFold
<ScottishFold> wah..!!
<susahsebut> nak device android minatk kat fairuz ScottishFold 
<ScottishFold> cest la vie french kan ?
<susahsebut> kat france dia buat tu
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz_> ScottishFold: aah keke
<ScottishFold> aku ingat cest la vie ngan bonjour je :P
<fairuz_> susahsebut: keke mintak free tak dapat la 
<ScottishFold> kat sana murah ke ?
<fairuz_> ScottishFold: pernah belaja french ke
<ScottishFold> penah..
<ScottishFold> belajar dalam movie :P
<fairuz_> keke
<ScottishFold> hang dok sana speaking french ke anglais ?
<fairuz_> ScottishFold: aku keja pakai kernel android, tu yg susahsebut suruh mintak ngan aku tu
<fairuz_> french 
<fairuz_> sini english kureng sikit
<ScottishFold> pergh..
 * PussInBoot wat muka comel pandang fairuz_.. kagum!
<fairuz_> keke biase2 je
 * PussInBoot suka french.. tapi tak berkesempatan nak belajar.. english pon berterabur lagi :P
 * fairuz_ pun english berterabur jugak kohkoh
<fairuz_> tulis2 boleh blah lagi kalau english, kalau cakap berterabur keke
<PussInBoot> teringat dalam citer Matrix kalo tak silap.. ada mamat tu cakap, mencarut maki hamun dalam french ni bunyi dia sedap n menarik.. :P
<abdrazak> ahakz...
<susahsebut> guys
<susahsebut> tido dulu ah
<susahsebut> dah pukul 2 lebih rupanya
<susahsebut> salam
<PussInBoot> ala.. tido apa awal2..
<PussInBoot> lek ar..
<abdrazak> fairuz, agak2 kalau nak beli tab agak2 leh dapat RM ratus2 ke kat sane?
<fairuz_> okeh sila2
<PussInBoot> waalaikumsalam..
<susahsebut> bini aku dah jeling2 tu
<fairuz_> wsalam
<abdrazak> sila2
<susahsebut> dah la jarang balik johor
<abdrazak> wslam
<fairuz_> abdrazak: mane ade, mahal lagi kat sini
<abdrazak> ekekek
<susahsebut> ngadap lappy je kije
<fairuz_> beli tablet china la kalau nak murah
<abdrazak> bila balik johor.. awal lak tdonye 
<abdrazak> ade setengah gadget/device china,.. boleh tahan gak
<abdrazak> tp sesetengah tu hampeh
<fairuz_> ada yg ok
<abdrazak> tp pndapat ko pasal tablet china??
<fairuz_> ada yg ok
<fairuz_> tapi sebab dia murah
<fairuz_> so dusah semestinya ada benda yg dia kurang ok
<fairuz_> mcm screen ke
<fairuz_> quality kurang la
<fairuz_> *sudah
<abdrazak> oicc...
<PussInBoot> petang tadi ada sorg staff dapat ipad dari bos as penghargaan.. #jeles
<abdrazak> fuh
<fairuz_> PussInBoot: uih best tu
<abdrazak> tp bg aku ipad ni aku x reti sgt..
<PussInBoot> yg lagi best tau apa ?
<abdrazak> kecuali kalu leh crack
<abdrazak> a ah??
<PussInBoot> dia dapat ipad, pastu kluar gi meeting.. ipad tinggal kat meja..
<abdrazak> ahakz...
<fairuz_> pastu ade orang cuti?
<fairuz_> curi
<PussInBoot> kami pakat2 draw ala2 ipad atas kertas, sembunyikan ipad dia, letak kertas tu kat tempat ipad..
<PussInBoot> sebijik cam ipad plak tu draw..
<PussInBoot> hahahahahahahaha..
<fairuz_> keke
<abdrazak> ekkekek
<fairuz_> nape tak print gambar ipad je keke
<PussInBoot> bos pon siap buat notes "what i give i shall take back".. siap signature..
<PussInBoot> hahahahahaha..
<PussInBoot> kalo print, tahap prank tu kurang skit..
<PussInBoot> :P
<fairuz_> pastu lukis muka troll tu keke
<PussInBoot> kami lukis gambar ala2 wallpaper ipad yg default..
<PussInBoot> kat opis ramai gfx designer.. so, sebijik la :P
<fairuz_> keke
<PussInBoot> kat opis ni suma kaki troll.. jahat gila..
<PussInBoot> kaki troll, kaki fbjack, kaki tweetjack.. suma ada..
<fairuz_> keke biasa la tu
<fairuz_> pantang tinggal fb tak logoff mmg siap la
<PussInBoot> tahu takpa..
<fairuz_> saya hensem la ape la kuar nanti
<fairuz_> keke
<PussInBoot> tadi ada sorg kena.. ayat lebih kurang gini.. "justin bieber is my idol.. i dont care what others says about him, i just love him no less"
<PussInBoot> wtf ?
<PussInBoot> hahahahahahahahaha..
<fairuz_> hahaha
<PussInBoot> fairuz_, skang ni kat sana kol brapa ?
<fairuz_> baru 7.30
<PussInBoot> owh.. beza 7 jam ?
<PussInBoot> waktu solat sana sama ke ngan sini ?
<PussInBoot> means, maghrib 7-7.30 gitu ?
<fairuz_> skang akhir2 musim sejuk
<fairuz_> jadi waktu semayang awal sikit
<fairuz_> skang magrib dlm 6.30
<PussInBoot> owh..
<fairuz_> isyak dekat kul 8
<PussInBoot> musim sejuk.. cam best je..
<PussInBoot> best ke ?
<fairuz_> tak
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> sejuk
<fairuz_> sape kate best aku ketuk kepala dia lapan kali
<PussInBoot> hahahahaha..
<PussInBoot> sejuk kaw2 eh ?
 * PussInBoot takleh nak bayang..
<fairuz_> kat tempat aku ni ok la lagi
<fairuz_> tepi pantai
<fairuz_> jadi takde salji ape sumer tu sangat
<PussInBoot> aku slalu bayang winter ni sejuk macam dok dalam freezer room.. camtu ke ?
<fairuz_> tapi ari tu ade la suhu 1
<fairuz_> kdg2 -1 celcius pun ade
<fairuz_> sama la tu wuuwuu
<PussInBoot> pergh.. sejuk gila tu..
<PussInBoot> aku dok dalam freezer room, abih kuat pon bawah 20 minit..
<PussInBoot> rasa takleh nak bernafas..
<fairuz_> tu la
<fairuz_> badan kaku je
<fairuz_> rainymood.com <-- best jugak ni untuk buat tido
<PussInBoot> bunyi hujan ?
<fairuz_> aah keke
<PussInBoot> bunyi ujan + sejuk.. mmg sedap la tido..
<PussInBoot> sini agak panas skit..
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> pasang tu
<fairuz_> bunyi ujan tapi panas
<fairuz_> keke
<susahsebut> guys
<PussInBoot> hahahaha..
<PussInBoot> aik ?
<fairuz_> eh ade lagi
<PussInBoot> ada lagi..
 * PussInBoot gelak guling2..
<susahsebut> mmc tak boleh nak paste item
<susahsebut> \permission takdak
<susahsebut> macamana nak buat?
<fairuz_> paste ape
<fairuz_> curry paste ka
<fairuz_> keke
<susahsebut> aku nak paste video
<susahsebut> curry paste menda malam2 ni
<fairuz_> paste kat mane weh
<susahsebut> paste kat mmc la
<susahsebut> micro sd
<PussInBoot> 900MB lagi.. sabar.. sabar..
<susahsebut> aku nak paste dia marah 
<susahsebut> kata read only
<PussInBoot> mount as root kot ?
<fairuz_> takyah pttnya
<susahsebut> aku cucuk je guna card reader
<PussInBoot> tak, maksud aku memory card tu mounted as root..
<susahsebut> cemana nak buat
 * susahsebut noob
<fairuz_> tgk la kat mount
<fairuz_> dia mount as rw ke ro
<fairuz_> kalau ro ko remount la balik
<PussInBoot> sedap pulak dengar bunyi ujan ni :P
<fairuz_> kan dah kate haha
<susahsebut> /dev/sdc1 on /media/USB DISK type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks)
<susahsebut> /dev/sdb1 on /media/E0FD-1813 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks)
<susahsebut> mana satu tah
<susahsebut> ada mmc dengan pendrive tercucuk ni
<susahsebut> sdb1 tu eh
<fairuz_> ko tengok la kat nautilus
<fairuz_> tengok label tu mana matching
<PussInBoot> sdb1 tu mmc..
<fairuz_> PussInBoot: tak semestinya
<susahsebut> rw=? ro=?
<PussInBoot> aku tengok based pada label dia tu..
<fairuz_> read/write
<fairuz_> read only
<PussInBoot> sebab kebiasaannya camtu..
<susahsebut> label nampak sdc1 usb disk
<susahsebut> dah read write la tu 
<susahsebut> kenapa tak boleh?
<fairuz_> video ko tu tengok la permission dia
<fairuz_> ada permission utk read tak
<susahsebut> ada cara nak kasi force masuk ka?
<fairuz_> ko sudo cp pastu chmod chown balik
<PussInBoot> fairuz_, uid=1000 tu maksudnya dimount oleh user la kan ?
 * PussInBoot tak reti sgt baca mount info / fstab ni..
<PussInBoot> :P
<fairuz_> oleh user yang id dia 1000 :D
<PussInBoot> owh..
<fairuz_> kalau root id dia 0
<PussInBoot> id aku 1000.. bila masa aku mount kat laptop susahsebut lak ni ?
<PussInBoot> :P
<fairuz_> first user maybe mmg 1000 kot
<fairuz_> aku pun tak sure pasal mcm mana dia bagi uid ni
<susahsebut> errr... bantuan command
<fairuz_> untuk ape 
<susahsebut> please
<PussInBoot> ujan2 makan megi.. best.. #inisalahfairuz
<susahsebut> quote: fairuz  ko sudo cp pastu chmod chown balik
<susahsebut> megi aku kusing aku sambung makan
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<PussInBoot> "sudo cp namaVideo.mp4 /media/E0FD-1813/" ?
<susahsebut> *kucing
<fairuz_> sudo cp -Rfp path/to/video /media/label/
<fairuz_> camtu dah ok kot
<fairuz_> kalau ada problem baru kita chmod chown
<susahsebut> sebab aku dah cek
<susahsebut> memang read only untuk group
<susahsebut> file video tu
<susahsebut> nak kena masuk dalam folder tu dulu ke masa kat terminal untuk chmod atau chown
<fairuz_> tak perlu
<fairuz_> asalkan path betul
<susahsebut> path /sdc1/folder/folder/namafail.mp4
<susahsebut> gitu eh?
<susahsebut> chmod 744?
 * susahsebut takl ingat la nombor2 3D ni yang mana satu
<fairuz_> nombor ni senang je
<fairuz_> kalau ko buat ls -l 
<fairuz_> kan ada benda mcm drwxrwxrwx tu?
<susahsebut> ye
<susahsebut> nampak
<susahsebut> tengah tengok ni
<fairuz_> ok
<fairuz_> benda tu boleh dipecahkan jadi 4 bahagian
<fairuz_> d     rwx     rwx      rwx
<fairuz_> yang first tu, nak bgtau adekah benda tu folder ke tak
<fairuz_> kalau d, folder la
<fairuz_> yang second tu, permission utk owner
<fairuz_> 3rd, permission untuk group
<fairuz_> 4th permission untuk others
<fairuz_> rwx ni maksud ni r=read, w=write= x=execute
<fairuz_> so kalau ada rwxrwxrwx tu 777 la tu
<fairuz_> kalau 775 rwxrwxr-x
<fairuz_> dia buat macam binary
<fairuz_> 0 sampai 7
<fairuz_> 0 = --x
<fairuz_> eh
<fairuz_> 0 = ---
<fairuz_> 1 = --x
<fairuz_> 2 = -w-
<fairuz_> 3 = -wx
<fairuz_> 4 = r--
<fairuz_> 5 = r-x
<fairuz_> 6 = rw-
<fairuz_> 7 = rwx
<fairuz_> kira macam binary la
<fairuz_> 000, 001, 010, 011, 100, 101, 110, 111
 * PussInBoot tambah skit bleh tak ?
<fairuz_> sila2
<PussInBoot> utk senang ingat, r=4, w=2, x=1
<PussInBoot> r+w+x = 7
<PussInBoot> itu cara aku ingat la..
<fairuz_> yup
<PussInBoot> so kalo nak set file tu owner je leh full access, chmod 700 namaFail
<fairuz_> betul tu encik PussInBoot
<PussInBoot> kalo nak bg owner full access, group readonly, chmod 740 namaFail.. betol ?
 * PussInBoot confuse gak kadang2.. :P
 * susahsebut lap peluh kat dahi
<fairuz_> keke ingat cara PussInBoot tu la senang
<fairuz_> kalau nak read ngan write 4 + 2
<fairuz_> jadi 6
<PussInBoot> depends pada org gak.. ada yg suka cara cam aku ni.. ada yg suka teknikal/betol2 teori..
 * susahsebut dah siap salin sume dalam tomboy
<PussInBoot> salin tapi paham tak ?
<susahsebut> nak kena selalu baca ni untuk paham
<susahsebut> lom paham sepenuhnya
<PussInBoot> file.txt.. nak bagi group boleh baca sahaja, owner write sahaja, other tayah bagi access, camna?
<PussInBoot> sesi soal jawab :P
<fairuz_> kalau tak ada cara lagi senang
<fairuz_> 240 la camtu
<fairuz_> ada cara lain untuk buat chmod ni
<PussInBoot> ala.. fairuz_ !!
<PussInBoot> aku tanya susahsebut la.. hish!
 * susahsebut tak boleh jawab punya
<fairuz_> oh aku igt susahsebut yg tanya tadi keke
<fairuz_> sori2
<PussInBoot> saja nak test pemahaman je..
<PussInBoot> sebab tu terbalikkan group ngan owner :P
<fairuz_> cara lain macam g+x pun ada
<fairuz_> u-r ke
<fairuz_> contoh macam fileA ada 777
<PussInBoot> a'ah.. tapi lagi susah.. :(
<fairuz_> tapi kita nak group bleh rw je, so kita nak buang x
<fairuz_> buat la chmod g-x fileA
<fairuz_> g-x == group buang x
<fairuz_> g+x = group tambah x
<susahsebut> cemana nak mount sdc1 ni kat terminal 
<susahsebut> T.T
<susahsebut> tak boleh2 pun
<PussInBoot> bukan dah mount ke ?
<susahsebut> mount kat nautilus
<susahsebut> nak chmod tak boleh pun
<fairuz_> ko tekan la kat tepi tu
<susahsebut> no such file or direcctory
<PussInBoot> ni mountpoint dia kan ? -> /media/E0FD-1813/
<fairuz_> ko dah unmount la tu
<fairuz_> kalau ko taip mount
<fairuz_> takde dalam senarai, maksudnya dah unmount
<susahsebut> mount
<susahsebut> ooo
<PussInBoot> susahsebut buat camni ke ? "chmod 760 /dev/sdc1/folder/namaFaile.mp4" ?
<susahsebut> aku tak letak /dev
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<PussInBoot> patotnya guna mountpoint tu..
<PussInBoot> -> /media/E0FD-1813/
<PussInBoot> jadi camni "chmod 760 /media/E0FD-1813/folder/namaFail.mp4"
<PussInBoot> tu sekadar contoh eh..
<PussInBoot> jgn ikot lak nombor tu.. kang tak betol lak..
<fairuz_> +1 PussInBoot
<fairuz_> jgn pegi bantai chmod kat /dev plak
<fairuz_> device node tuh keke
<fairuz_> kalau nak backup usb raw bleh la pakai /dev tu
<fairuz_> backup cd ke ape ke
<susahsebut> tak boleh
<susahsebut> maybe sebab nama pendrive aku ada space
<susahsebut> USB DISK
<susahsebut> dia kata USB no such folder or file
<fairuz_> ko tulis /media/US
<susahsebut> DISK no such folder or file
<fairuz_> pastu tekan tab
<fairuz_> tengok linux auto complete mcm mana
<fairuz_> dia ada escape character tak salah aku utk space
<fairuz_> USB\ DISK mcm tu
<fairuz_> tak sure
<PussInBoot> +1 fairuz_
<PussInBoot> ataupon letak " "
<susahsebut> +1 fairuz 
<PussInBoot> jadi camni: chmod 760 "/media/E0FD-1813/folder/namaFail.mp4"
<PussInBoot> eh..
<PussInBoot> jadi camni: chmod 760 "/media/E0FD-1813/folder serta space/namaFail.mp4"
<PussInBoot> :P
<susahsebut> auto complete jadi camni USB\ DISK/mine
<fairuz_> mcm aku cakap tadi la tu :D
<susahsebut> 760 tu full access ke?
<PussInBoot> full utk owner, read write utk group, no acces utk others
<susahsebut> kalau full access sume
<susahsebut> berapa?
<PussInBoot> 777
<PussInBoot> 7 = rwx = 421 = 4+2+1
 * PussInBoot punya backup data dah running.. tunggu siap je esok.. pastu keja lain lak menunggu.. :'(
<fairuz_> backup ape
<PussInBoot> data server..
<PussInBoot> db ngan beberapa file penting..
<PussInBoot> byk.. 7 server :'(
<fairuz_> huu
<fairuz_> pakai rsync ke
<PussInBoot> a'ah..
<PussInBoot> tapi mostly dah transfer ke local server semalam.. siang tadi dah copy ke extHDD..
<susahsebut> rasanya micro sd adapter aku ni yang rosak la
<PussInBoot> tinggal 2-3 server je tgh dok copy..
<PussInBoot> micro sd tu memory card yg boh dlm hp tu kan ?
<PussInBoot> yg kecik cenonet tu..
<fairuz_> letih jugak tu
<susahsebut> ha ah
<fairuz_> tak buat script pastu letak dalam cron job ke :D
<fairuz_> baru kasi auto sket
<susahsebut> file dah full access
<fairuz_> keke
<PussInBoot> kalo ada modem maxis broadband, bleh sumbat kat situ susahsebut 
<susahsebut> tp mmc yang di mount tu tetap read only
<susahsebut> walau mount point cek rw
<PussInBoot> fairuz_, mmg auto.. cuma ada satu yg termiss.. 2 lagi mega besar.. tu yg agak lambat skit..
<fairuz_> hp ape?
<PussInBoot> backup ni jalan ari2.. cuma ni nak men'transfer ke extHDD :P
<fairuz_> oo keke
<fairuz_> rsync jugak le exthdd kehkeh
<fairuz_> laju sikit 
<PussInBoot> ke extHDD aku dah ter'cp.. malas nak start balik :P
<fairuz_> buat hari2 plak tu, mesti lagi laju
<fairuz_> kalau cp dia copy semua balik
<PussInBoot> takde la hari2..
<fairuz_> kalau rsync dia copy benda baru je
<PussInBoot> hari2 backup tu mmg jalan..
<PussInBoot> yg ni just copy sebagai simpanan bos..
<PussInBoot> dia mintak..
<susahsebut> ekekekeke
<susahsebut> thanks korang
<susahsebut> akhirnya aku guna kable
<fairuz_> keke
<PussInBoot> nasib baik ada server kat malaysia.. senang la skit.. mount hdd tu kat situ je..
<susahsebut> tak guna adapter micro sd tu
<PussInBoot> kalo nak transfer dari server2 luar tu ke exthdd direct, nangis la aku..
<PussInBoot> huhuhuhuhu..
<fairuz_> keke tu la
<fairuz_> kurang pernah pakai quicksynergy?
<fairuz_> best benda nih
<PussInBoot> penah..
<PussInBoot> sgt2 best..
<fairuz_> windows + ubuntu sebelah2 pun boleh
<fairuz_> dasat
<PussInBoot> aku mmg pakai synergy dulu.. kat opis lama sebab ada 2 pc..
<fairuz_> takde lag plak tu
<PussInBoot> skang ni opis baru dah tak pakai sebab ada laptop je :P
<PussInBoot> fairuz_, kalo network cam cipan, lag gak :P
<fairuz_> keke betul tu
<PussInBoot> agak2 boleh ke guna public ip ?
<PussInBoot> kira kawal pc thru internet la..
<PussInBoot> rasa cam boleh..
<PussInBoot> tapi tak penah try lak..
<fairuz_> kalau ikut logik dia, mcm bole
<PussInBoot> teringin nak guna synergy, tapi takde tempat..
<PussInBoot> huhuhu..
<PussInBoot> dulu masa Fedora 15 baru kluar, aku ada try.. Fedora 15 ngan Debian 6..
<PussInBoot> Fedora 15 ada bug rasanya..
<PussInBoot> cursor dah masuk balik ke Debian, tap Fedora 15 kejung skejap.. :P
<PussInBoot> tak pasti masalah pada Fedora atau Gnome3..
<PussInBoot> rasanya Gnome3 kot..
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> aku try kat natty ngan windows kat opis
<fairuz_> kat umah oneiric ngan precise
<PussInBoot> semua guna unity ?
<PussInBoot> ce try guna gnome3..
<fairuz_> wohoo cache hits tengah meningkat naik :)
<fairuz_> susahsebut: ^
<fairuz_> PussInBoot: kat opis pakai classic :D
<fairuz_> kat umah pakai cinnamon
<PussInBoot> classic camna eh ?
<PussInBoot> gnome2 ke ?
 * PussInBoot tak familiar ngan unity..
<fairuz_> tak salah aku la
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> yg bukan icon kat tepi tu la
<fairuz_> kehkeh
<PussInBoot> owh.. gnome classic eh ?
<PussInBoot> ala2 gnome2 tapi bukan gnome2..
<fairuz_> aku pun tak tau, tak pernah amik tau gnome2 nih
<fairuz_> tak lawa pun pc aku, asal bleh guna sudah keke
<fairuz_> gnome2 kat atas tu == gnome-gnome
<PussInBoot> aku skang ni guna Debian 6, gnome2..
<susahsebut> fairuz, kira success la kan apt-cacher tu
<PussInBoot> gnome2 mmg tak cantik langsung la kalo nak banding dengan unity, gnome2, cinnamon, gnome-classic :P
<fairuz_> susahsebut: boleh kata la :)
<fairuz_> aku akan update lagi
<fairuz_> kalau sempat mlm ni aku reinstall lagi sekali
<fairuz_> PussInBoot: keke
<PussInBoot> okay la.. sudah terlalu lewat.. saya menidurkan diri dulu la ye..
<PussInBoot> assalamualaikum..
<fairuz_> susahsebut: tadi cache hit 2 % je
<fairuz_> skang dah dekat 20%
<fairuz_> tengok abis upgrade nanti dia cecah brapa
<fairuz_> ikut teori abis upgrade ni dia akan jadi 50%
<fairuz_> makin ramai orang pakai makin tinggi % dia
<susahsebut> tapi semasa digunakan lappy aku as apt-cacher tu boleh guna untuk lain2 aktiviti kan?
<susahsebut> translate ngan documentation
<susahsebut> since aku tak boleh upgrade
<susahsebut> fairuz, 
<susahsebut> fairuz_, 
<fairuz__> Yup
<fairuz_> ada orang?
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-02
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<susahsebut> ping fairuz_ 
<fairuz_> susahsebut: pong
<susahsebut> ekeke
<susahsebut> dah masuk opis ka fairuz_
<fairuz_> blum lg
<fairuz_> mandi pun blum ni kehkeh
<susahsebut> lol
<susahsebut> patut la ada bau semacam channel ni beb
<susahsebut> wakakakaa
<fairuz_> haha
<fairuz_> weh pasal script tu
<susahsebut> iya, nak tanya pasal tu la
<fairuz_> oleh kerana lepas upgrade dia suruh restart, so aku rasa nak buat kena run script tu dua kali
<fairuz_> sekali untuk upgrade
<fairuz_> lepas restart tu run lagi sekali pakai option clean ke
<fairuz_> utk tuka balik sources.list
<susahsebut> ooooo
<susahsebut> lepas restart run semula untuk fetch lagi update kalau ada
<susahsebut> cuma soalan asal
<fairuz_> tak jugak
<susahsebut> eh
<fairuz_> run balik utk tukar sources jadi asal 
<susahsebut> x jugak pulak
<fairuz_> sebab kalau ko pilih restart
<susahsebut> ooooo
<fairuz_> script tu tak abis
<fairuz_> dia kill semua terus
<fairuz_> faham maksud aku?
<susahsebut> faham
<fairuz_> kira aku nak buat mcm ni
<susahsebut> tapi tu untuk upgrade je la kan
<fairuz_> aa
<susahsebut> upgrade atau update yang ada restart
<fairuz_> utk update takde problem
<susahsebut> kalau xde restart x perlu run 2 kali
<fairuz_> takpun time dia suruh restart tu, pilih no je
<fairuz_> tapi better restart je
<fairuz_> pastu run lagi sekali untuk clean
<susahsebut> better restart la
<susahsebut> lebih cun
<susahsebut> btw, script sama ke?
<fairuz_> mesti la sama
<fairuz_> kena letak option lain je
<susahsebut> kalau macam tu aku x perlu nak create script baru la
<fairuz_> nanti aku buat la ./scriptaku.sh -c ke
<fairuz_> utk clean
<susahsebut> guna yang ada dalam ONE aku je
<fairuz_> eh script yg aku bagi tu kena tuka sket
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> nnt ko cek fb je kalau aku ada bagi update 
<fairuz_> takpun kat sini keke
<susahsebut> haha
<susahsebut> tuka kat wiki nu
<susahsebut> nanti aku copy balik
<fairuz_> mana wiki keke
<susahsebut> http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Tutorial_pemasangan_dan_penggunaan_Apt-Cacher
<fairuz_> ok bereh aku update
<fairuz_> ko nak tanya ape tadi sebenanye?
<susahsebut> soalan asal
<susahsebut> run skrip selepas atau sebelum sudo update-manager -d
<fairuz_> takyah update-manager -d
<susahsebut> hah?
<fairuz_> ape barang taip command kat terminal pastu kluar gui
<fairuz_> haha
<susahsebut> ko midify kat script eh?
<fairuz_> upgrade dlm terminal terus la bang
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> apa command dia der?
<fairuz_> aku dah modify kat local ni, tak modify kat wiki lagi
<susahsebut> local?
<fairuz_> kat pc aku ni la
<fairuz_> tapi aku ada nak bincang benda ngan ko pasal script tu
<susahsebut> ooooo
<susahsebut> sila2
<fairuz_> proses upgrade kan kena update, upgrade, pastu upgrade pegi precise
<fairuz_> script tu kita buat boleh pilih pakai option la sng kan?
<fairuz_> contoh a untuk update
<fairuz_> b utk upgrade
<fairuz_> c untuk upgrade pegi precise
<fairuz_> so contoh mcm ./scriptsaya IP:PORT -abc
<fairuz_> untuk buat tiga2
<fairuz_> pastu kalau untuk clean, contoh kita pilih huruf d
<fairuz_> ./scriptsaya IP:PORT -d
<susahsebut> oooo
<fairuz_> ke ada idea lain?
<fairuz_> aku nak script tu jadi generic
<susahsebut> lagi mudah ada options macam tu
 * susahsebut x tau pasal script cemana nak bagi idea
<fairuz_> sebab kalau tak baut option, so macam wajib ko upgrade kalau ko pakai script tu <--- ni macam kureng la bagi aku
<susahsebut> betul jugak
<fairuz_> btul tak?
<fairuz_> sebab tak semestinya script tu ko pakai time upgrade jam tu je
<fairuz_> bleh pakai kat rumah nanti
<fairuz_> kat opis ke mane ke
<susahsebut> tp kalau yang datang tu x nak upgrade dia tak run script dia terus acces ke serverv kan bukan cache
<fairuz_> so ikut option ko bilih pilih
<fairuz_> maksud ko dia update secara normal?
<susahsebut> +1 yang ni - sebab tak semestinya script tu ko pakai time upgrade jam tu je
<susahsebut> ha ah ye
<fairuz_> aa server la
<susahsebut> kalau dia update normal tak run script untuk tukar sources.list
<fairuz_> kalau dia update normal, dia pakai server la
<fairuz_> tak pakai cache
<susahsebut> cun script ko tu
<susahsebut> mana tau aku berangan nak buat workstation masa akan datang boleh guna script ko ni
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> jap lagi kat opis aku tambah option2 tu
<susahsebut> jadah apa laaaa aku nak guna workstation
<susahsebut> opis ko guna ubuntu ke?
<fairuz_> mesti la
<susahsebut> satu opis sume gune?
<fairuz_> beratus2 orang kat situ
<fairuz_> semua pakai ubuntu
<susahsebut> pergh
<susahsebut> hebat
<fairuz_> mane bleh buat keja kalau tak pakai ubuntu
<fairuz_> nak compile2 benda
<susahsebut> biasa corporation ni kan pakai win semata
<fairuz_> mane bleh pakai windows
<susahsebut> oooo
<susahsebut> lame windoes
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz_> ada la jugak dia bagi laptop windows
<fairuz_> tu utk bawak g meeting ke ape ke
<fairuz_> benda2 windows terer la
<fairuz_> office, tele conference etc
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> tu je la
<fairuz_> tapi mcm aku ada la jugak certain software untuk equipment aku kat lab kena install kat windows
<fairuz_> jadi kena ada dua2 la
<susahsebut> dual boot la ye
<susahsebut> win ori ke pirate tuh?
<susahsebut> wakakakaka
<fairuz_> tak
<fairuz_> dua pc
<fairuz_> mesti la ori
<fairuz_> mane bleh tak ori
<fairuz_> keke
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz_> ingat mesia ka
<fairuz_> haha
<fairuz_> mesia pun company pakai ori kan
<susahsebut> sana lagi ketat eh?
<fairuz_> mampus kena cekup nanti
<susahsebut> comapny aku tak
<susahsebut> haha
<fairuz_> haha
<susahsebut> sebab aku yang tolong pasang :p
<susahsebut> 3 bijik
<fairuz_> tak byk takpe kot
<susahsebut> 2 lappy 1 desktop
<fairuz_> takde orang cek
<susahsebut> company kecik je
<fairuz_> aku pernah nampak dulu
<fairuz_> ade orang datang cek kat cyber cafe
<fairuz_> abis kena angkut semua pc dia
<susahsebut> aku pun penah jumpa
<susahsebut> cc member aku kat simpang pulai pun kena tp dapat warning je
<fairuz_> oo
<susahsebut> dia bagi masa untuk beli lesen
<susahsebut> dalam certain time yang dia bagi tu tak beli kena rampas
<susahsebut> masuk mahkamah
<susahsebut> lepak dia 
<fairuz_> haha
<susahsebut> ada 20 bijik kot
<fairuz_> dia beli ke tak
<fairuz_> lepas tu
<susahsebut> beli
<susahsebut> lepas la sebab dah beli
<susahsebut> sekarang dah pindah pun cc dia
<fairuz_> oo
<fairuz_> kat company aku leceh sket
<fairuz_> sebab banyak server
<fairuz_> so walaupun pc ubuntu
<fairuz_> banyak benda sudo ko takleh buat
<fairuz_> sebab kalau ko bleh buat sumer benda sudo, ko bleh gi delete account pekerja lain la haha
<fairuz_> <-- tapi member aku pegi hack pc aku tambah username aku kat sudoers haha
<susahsebut> maknanya kena ada admin privilleges baru boleh?
<fairuz_> tak kira kalau ko taip sudo -l
<fairuz_> tak byk benda ko bleh buat la
 * susahsebut fikir kenyataan fairuz - member ke fairuz_ sendiri yang hack
<susahsebut> ekekekekee
<fairuz_> haha aku mane reti
 * fairuz_ tak mandi lagi
<fairuz_> takpe la jumaat
<fairuz_> g lambat sket haha
<susahsebut> patut kul bape masuk keje?
<fairuz_> tak kesah pun
<fairuz_> takde punch card
 * susahsebut cari no tipon texas instrument untuk suruh diorang pasang punch card
<fairuz_> haha
<fairuz_> lagipun kat kontrak aku dia tulis kena keja 218 hari setaun
<fairuz_> takde masa
<fairuz_> asal siap keja
<PussInBoot> citer pe ni ?
<PussInBoot> *tetiba je*
<susahsebut> wb PussInBoot 
<susahsebut> cite pasal fairuz_ 
<susahsebut> malas masuk keje awal
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> wb ejat 
<ejat> toce
 * PussInBoot pon malas gak..
<PussInBoot> tadi masuk keja pas jumaat :P
<susahsebut> PussInBoot, pun xde punch card la ni
<PussInBoot> takde punchcard, tapi ada fingerprint scanner..
<PussInBoot> tapi 1 hari, berkali2 scan sebab nak masuk kena scan..
<PussInBoot> so, kluar makan ke, smoke ke, apa la asalkan kluar, nak masuk balik kena scan baru pintu bukak..
<PussInBoot> hehehehe..
<PussInBoot> yg best tu time balik la..
<PussInBoot> pas 5.30, scanner tu dah jadi checkout..
<PussInBoot> tapi bukan nak balik 5.30..
<PussInBoot> kalo balik kol 9, brapa kali dah checkout checkin.. hahahahahaha..
<susahsebut> haha 
<susahsebut> xpening ke diorang nak kira ujung gaji bulan kang PussInBoot 
<susahsebut> *gaji ujung bulan
<PussInBoot> tak pon..
<PussInBoot> sebab kat sini mmg masuk & balik tak tentu..
<PussInBoot> masuk keja patotnya 8.30.. tapi paling awal org masuk 9.30..
<PussInBoot> :P
<susahsebut> kira fingerprint tu untuk safety je la ye
<susahsebut> bukan untuk kira gaji
<PussInBoot> lebih kurang la..
<PussInBoot> tapi depa akan monitor gak la..
<susahsebut> PussInBoot, courious theme translation apanya yang nak ditranslate
<PussInBoot> sapa2 yg nampak cam amik kesempatan, mmg kena la :P
<PussInBoot> theme translation ? link ?
<PussInBoot> ni utk global jam ke ?
<susahsebut> ha ah
<susahsebut> kita nak translate apa?
 * fairuz_ gi opis jap
<PussInBoot> translate english kepada malay la kan ?
<susahsebut> bye fairuz_ 
<PussInBoot> mesti banyak words kat theme tu..
<susahsebut> yup PussInBoot 
<PussInBoot> description etc etc.
<susahsebut> ome suggestions on things to translate:
<susahsebut>     The Ubuntu documentation
<susahsebut>     The Kubuntu documentation
<susahsebut>     The Debian package descriptions (those shown in the Software Center and Synaptic)
<susahsebut>     The Short descriptions of installable applications (those shown in the Software Center)
<susahsebut>     Here's a list of packages included in the default Ubuntu installations, which can be considered as higher priority to translate.
<susahsebut>     You could also use Nightmonkey for translating package descriptions of installable applications (those shown in "Add/Remove"). You can get per package statistics and Launchpad links on this site. 
<susahsebut> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Translations/PriorityTranslations
<PussInBoot> mana ada theme ?
<PussInBoot> owh.. maksud hang theme.. tema.. aku ingatkan theme a.k.a skin/view/display tadi..
<PussInBoot> :facepalm:
<susahsebut> hehe
<susahsebut> amek 1 kita buat ramai2 kasi settle atau amek sorang satu?
<PussInBoot> yang ni boleh je focus pada documentation translation..
<PussInBoot> documentation nak buat sorang, mati ooo..
<susahsebut> maknanya buat 2 dalam satu eh?
<PussInBoot> 2 dalam 1 ?
<susahsebut> dokumentasi dan translation benda yang sama?
<PussInBoot> tak sama..
<susahsebut> macamana tu 
<susahsebut> x paham
<PussInBoot> maksud aku, menterjemah dokumentasi yang didatangkan bersama-sama ubuntu..
<PussInBoot> iaitu Ubuntu Documentation..
<susahsebut> oooo
<PussInBoot> aku rasa utk aritu nanti, focus pada translate documentation pon dah okay kot..
 * susahsebut skodeng jap
<PussInBoot> tu pon belom tentu siap..
<PussInBoot> :P
<susahsebut> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/ubuntu-docs/
<susahsebut> kenapa masih karmic?
<PussInBoot> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ubuntu-docs/
<PussInBoot> utk 12.04..
<PussInBoot> yg 11.10 pon tak siap :P
<susahsebut> This translation is managed by Ubuntu Malay Translators
<susahsebut> aku apply join lama dah tak approve pun
 * fairuz back
<susahsebut> wb fairuz
<susahsebut> out guys
<susahsebut> lama dah lepak kedai makan ni
<susahsebut> balik
<susahsebut> nak gunting rambut
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz> PussInBoot: tengah sibuk bekerja ke :D
<fairuz> wb ejat
<PussInBoot> fairuz_, agak sebok la.. hehehe..
<PussInBoot> *3 jam baru reply.. #epic*
<PussInBoot> hahhahaha..
<fairuz> keke
<PussInBoot> aiceh, silap petik nama lak..
<PussInBoot> semalam guna fairuz_..
<PussInBoot> ni fairuz lak..
<fairuz> fairuz_ tu kat rumah da
<fairuz> ni akt opis\
<fairuz> kat
<PussInBoot> kena letak fairuz[rumah], fairuz[opis]..
<PussInBoot> satu lagi tu ? fairuz__ ?
<fairuz> tu tablet kat umah keke
<PussInBoot> banyak betol device..
<PussInBoot> weh, android device kat sana ngan kat sini, mana murah ?
<fairuz> sama je
<PussInBoot> sama eh ?
<PussInBoot> kalo murah, nak kirim la sebijik time hang nak balik nanti..
<PussInBoot> bleh lepas tax :P
<fairuz> keke takde beza nya
<fairuz> baik kat mesia lg byk yg tablet dari china
<fairuz> yg tu murah la
<PussInBoot> aku tamau tablet..
<PussInBoot> aku nak cari xperia p :P
<PussInBoot> tapi kalo dpt xperia play pon jadi la..
<PussInBoot> hehehehe..
<fairuz> M45T3R: uih canggih nickname :D
<M45T3R> ala, registered la plak..
<M45T3R> :P
<N0T50M4ST3R> :P
<fzlamn> tulun2..
<fzlamn> siapa2 ada link untuk download beta 1 x?
<fairuz> nape tak update je precise yang tgh di pakai tu 
<fairuz> ke tak lagi precise :D
<fairuz> fzlamn: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<fzlamn> fairuz: ubuntu netboot tu apa?
<fairuz> untuk netboot
<fairuz> boot dari net
<fzlamn> huhuhu..
<fzlamn> x berapa nak faham la
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite> susahsebut..selamat datang
<darknite> hehe
<susahsebut> thanks darknite 
<susahsebut> tenet lembab ni
<darknite> sama al
<darknite> sama la
<susahsebut> anak aku main hp pulak aku nak buat hotspot tak boleh
<susahsebut> kucing xde lak malam ni darknite 
<susahsebut> wb fzlamn 
<fzlamn> :)
<susahsebut> lama tak nampak sailor ni
<fzlamn> poot! poot!
<fzlamn> :P
<susahsebut> popeye la pulak
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fzlamn> hahahaha... 
<fzlamn> ape cerita tenggiling ek?
<fzlamn> beta 1?
<fzlamn> beta 1 kernel berapa?
<susahsebut> ok je 
<susahsebut> comey
<susahsebut> x ingat la
<susahsebut> sekarang kat 11.10
<fzlamn> baru nak update alpha p beta ni
<fzlamn> jauh betol tinggal
<susahsebut> baru balik ke fzlamn? belayar kemana?
<fzlamn> sekarang kat kuching
<fzlamn> baru lepas balik dari sabah
<susahsebut> balik kampung ke keje?
<susahsebut> ke cuti kawen? :p
<fzlamn> keje le....
<fzlamn> :D
<susahsebut> hehe mana la tau - kot dah sampai seru
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fzlamn> sedang menyeru
<fzlamn> :D
<darknite> hehe
<fzlamn> dark-kite
<fzlamn> :P
<susahsebut> ahad ni turun ke fzlamn 
<fzlamn> tu la berita sedih
<fzlamn> x dapat
<susahsebut> haha semoga cepat sampai seruan
<susahsebut> :p
<susahsebut> surrogates @ tv3
<fzlamn> hati mmg kat ubuntu jam tu
<fzlamn> tgk cerita tu gak ni
<susahsebut> xpe la, precise release party kang join
<susahsebut> KL punya kalau xde yang organise bior aku yang organise (nyibuk je) :p
<darknite> ye fzlamn
 * darknite tengah install xampp/lampp
<fzlamn> buat je, biar setempat.
<fzlamn> x mo la tpt byk2 mcm 11.10 dulu
<darknite> susahsebut...aku maybe datang kot ahad nie
<fzlamn> 308MB nk kena upgrade
<fzlamn> huhuhuhu
<fzlamn> datang lah...rugi x join tu
<darknite> tapi saya nie newbie..malu la nk jumpa otai2.hehe
<susahsebut> gud darknite 
<darknite> gud darknite?
<darknite> kurang paham
<susahsebut> bior ramai
<susahsebut> baru meriah
<susahsebut> biborn tu jadik jugak ke darknite 
<susahsebut> nampak lembab je surrogate ni
<susahsebut> susahsebut lagi noob
<susahsebut> maknanya bagus le dapat join
<susahsebut> gud - good
<darknite> taw...
<darknite> pasal biborn tuh nnt saya confirmkan dengan dia esok
<susahsebut> tenet laju ok la fzlamn 
<susahsebut> banyak tu 308mb
<fzlamn> boleh la..
<fzlamn> lagi 2 jam
<fzlamn> line kampung ni x kuat
<fzlamn> 1 bar je
<darknite> tumpang tanye otai2
<fzlamn> tanya la yeop... ramai otai insya-Allah boleh tulun tu
<darknite> pasal xampp
<fairuz> tka tido lg ka susahsebut
<fairuz> s/tka/tak
<darknite> ape tuh s/tka/tak?
<fairuz> ganti tka ngan tak
<darknite> i see
<darknite> sorry lambat pikcup
<darknite> pickup
<susah_sebut> hi all
<fairuz> contoh macam ni
<fairuz> echo "Hello World" | sed "s/World/Kucing/g"
<fairuz> Dia akan kaur Hello Kucing
<fairuz> dan bukan Hello World
<darknite> yeke
<darknite> oo...baru saya taw
<fairuz> susah_sebut: buat ape tuh
<susah_sebut> sedang cek fb fairuz 
<susah_sebut> siap dah sume
<susah_sebut> hehe 
<susah_sebut> malam ni best
<susah_sebut> laju dah wifi aku
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<fairuz> keke
<susah_sebut> fairuz, ssh yang kat launchpad tu untuk apa ye
<susah_sebut> coc lama dah aku sign
<fairuz> ssh ni untuk secure connection
<fairuz> pgp tu untuk encrypt file
<susah_sebut> sama dengan yang aku test tu kan
<susah_sebut> ssh keys untuk ke mesin kita?
<susah_sebut> kenapa nak publish?
<susah_sebut> aduh aku x paham
<darknite> saya lagik la xpaham susahsebut
<susah_sebut> fairuz, tengah sibnuk la tu
<susah_sebut> *sibuk
<fairuz> benda2 yg encrypt ni konsep dia pakai key / kunci
<fairuz> kunci ni plak ada dua
<fairuz> satu public satu private
<fairuz> yang private ni jangan kongsi
<fairuz> slalu yg kita publish tu public
<fairuz> so orang boleh tau yang sign benda tu mmg kita
<susah_sebut> pgp key tu kan
<susah_sebut> yang ssh key tu?
<darknite> kawan
<darknite> kawan2
<susah_sebut> ye darknite 
<fairuz> ssh key la yg aku tgh cerita tadi :D
<darknite_> hehe
<darknite_> tadi internet terputus
 * susah_sebut trying gtranslator
<fairuz> tapi pgp pun konsep dia mcm tu jugak
<fairuz> last dia akan ada public key jugak
<susah_sebut> fairuz, apt-cacher memang 100% succes la eh?
<susah_sebut> script modify sudah ka?
<darknite_> huhu
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: aah boleh kata la
<darknite_> sesape tlg kasi pendapat mengenai blog aku
<fairuz_> blum modify lagi susah_sebut, baru balik ni keke
<fairuz_> darknite_: mane linknye
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: ping
<darknite_> www.darknite.net
<fairuz_> darknite_: ok je tu
<darknite_> tapi post tuh basic sangat kot
<fairuz_> tak kesah
<fairuz_> depends tujuan ko buat blog tu
<fairuz_> macam aku, tujuan utama aku untuk reference buat diri sendiri
<darknite_> oo
<fairuz_> kalau aku lupa ke ape, bleh jenguk blog sendiri
<fairuz_> orang kesah ape simple ke ape ke, blog kita
<darknite_> sbb blog aku tuh utk orang yg baru gune ubuntu
<darknite_> darknite ada jumpa kawan darknite yg xtaw macam mana nk run xampp kat ubuntu
<darknite_> jadi tujuan adalah utk ajar orang yg xtwa
<fairuz_> ok al tu
<fairuz_> la
<darknite_> hmm
<darknite_> darknite dah xpakai dah windows
<fairuz_> yppolftoh: tuka2 nick bajet orang tak tau la sapa dia keke
<darknite_> haha
<darknite_> no comment
 * yppolftoh sengih je..
 * darknite_ wonder sape yppolftoh
 * yppolftoh wonder sape darknite_ :P
<darknite_> ikut saje
<darknite_> hyppolfto
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: ping
<fairuz_> fzlamn: hyppolfto
 * hyppolfto tgh gayut tepon..
<fairuz_> uihh
<fairuz_> sampai pagi esok la tu
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> hyppolfto: pkai ubuntu kan?
<fairuz_> meh tolong aku sat
<fairuz_> :D
<susahsebut> ping hyppolfto - the man with the thousand nick. XD
<fairuz_> susahsebut: ping
<fairuz_> awal bgn?
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-03
<fairuz_> selamat pagi susahsebut
<fairuz__> Kohkoh
<fzlamn> selamat tengah hari ubuntu
<fairuz___> me gusta :D
<ak47suk1> me rasta :P
<fairuz___> ak47suk1..
<ak47suk1> fairuz___, 
<fairuz___> bro, biasanya, untuk freelance pentest org amik brapa eh ?
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz___> waalaikumusalam..
<darknite> banyak betui nama fairuz
<darknite> huhu
<fairuz_> fairuz____ <-- tau sape nih keke
<fairuz_> hakcipta terpelihara
<fairuz_> tuka la oi nick tu fairuz____
<fairuz_> fairuz___
<fairuz___> fairuz_, hahahahaha..
<fairuz_> -.- ubuntu crash
<fairuz_> fzlamn: pong ke pongpong
<fzlamn> fairuz_: ponnnn.....
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> eh ko ada gobby?
<fzlamn> gobby? apa tu?
<fairuz_> text editor + chat
<fairuz_> mcm mane aku nak kata eh
<fairuz_> mcm ko nak ajar orang ada libat text editor bleh la pakai benda tu
<fairuz_> benda yang ko edit orang bleh tgk dan comment
<fzlamn> xde la pulak benda mcm tu
<fairuz_> install la try, bleh test ngan aku :D
<fzlamn> aku kat 12.04 ni
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> takpe la kohkoh
<fzlamn> jap k, aku p kat 11.10
<fairuz_> 12.04 pun ok je
<fzlamn> pasang guna terminal ek?
<fzlamn> apa command?
<fairuz_> sudo apt-get install gobby
<fzlamn> sedang memasang
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> :D
<fzlamn> huh.. slow pulak line ni
<fairuz_> kecik je kan benda tu
<fzlamn> yup
<fairuz_> tak tau jadi ke tak, aku dah configure port kat router kasi redirect port gobby ni kat pc aku
<fzlamn> siap
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> so sekarang ko nak aku buat mcm ne?
<fzlamn> :)
<fairuz_> okeh bukak gobby tu
<fairuz_> pastu Join session
<fairuz_> Host fairuz.redirectme.net
<fairuz_> Port 6522
<fairuz_> dapat?
<fzlamn> jap k
<fzlamn> fairuz_: siapa tu?
<hard2pronounce> siapa ituuuu..~
<hard2pronounce> coooobbbaaaa tekaaa~
 * hard2pronounce away - Cari makan
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fzlamn> waalaikumussalam wbt
<darknite> xsabo2 esok 
<fzlamn> untung la...
<darknite> nape lak
<fzlamn> aku x blh nk join
<darknite> lain kali la
<darknite> jgn risau
<darknite> nape xblh join lak fzlamn
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<ak47suk1> yosh
<susahsebut> hi fzlamn 
<susahsebut> darknite, 
<susahsebut> ak47suk1, 
<fzlamn> :)
<darknite> ye susahsebut
<darknite> darknite tengah tengok bola antara liverpool vs arsenal
<ak47suk1> ye susahsebut 
<darknite> abam ak47suk1 ada ke esok?
<ak47suk1> insya-Allah ada
<ak47suk1> now at seksyen 3 bangi perdana :))
<darknite> jumpa esok ye abam ak47suk1
<hard2pronounce> jemput makan semua..
<darknite> abam hard2pronounce ada ke esok?
 * hard2pronounce masak alfredo pasta dengan daging.. nyum2..
<hard2pronounce> insyaAllah..
<susahsebut> hard2pronounce, kalau xde aku suruh dominos seluruh malaysia tutup kedai
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<hard2pronounce> ak47suk1, dok umah sapa? biborn ke ?
<hard2pronounce> susahsebut, tapi aku tak janji tau.. keja banyak.. tapi aku cuba la..
<hard2pronounce> start kol brapa ? aku rasa aku nak join theme translation ngan packaging je..
 * hard2pronounce tabur2 parmesan skit kasi mantop!
<darknite> perghs hard2pronounce
<hard2pronounce> nape ?
<hard2pronounce> utk pot luck esok hangpa bawak apa eh ?
 * hard2pronounce bawak perut je bleh tak ?
<susahsebut> errr
<susahsebut> aku pening sebenarnya nak bawak apa untuk port luck tu
<hard2pronounce> hahahaha..
 * susahsebut baru lepas makan. tu yang ilang jap
<hard2pronounce> bawak je apa2 yg hang agak2 boleh disental oleh 3-4 org..
<susahsebut> sebab tajul ada mention nips
<hard2pronounce> aku plan nak bawak sosej kecik2 tu je..
<susahsebut> aku ada beli 2 bundle
<susahsebut> yang kecik tu
<hard2pronounce> nips pon boleh gak..
<susahsebut> lepas tu 2 bundle lagi jajan aku suka makan masa kecik
<hard2pronounce> buat kudap2..
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<hard2pronounce> kira pot luck kita ni just benda2 ringan..
<susahsebut> buat masa ni tu je la yang aku ada
<susahsebut> nak cari air kotak kot
<susahsebut> sok
<susahsebut> x tau apa lagi yang patut dibawak
<hard2pronounce> banyaknye hang bawak..
<hard2pronounce> pot luck ni spatotnya sorang 1 jenis je..
<hard2pronounce> hahahaha..
<susahsebut> errrr.... xpe la
 * susahsebut first time dengar dan cuba buat por luck
<darknite> wah..korang belanja ke?
<susahsebut> darknite, kan masa meeting dah seuju masing2 bawak sorang sikit
<susahsebut> pot luck tu
<darknite> aku xtwa nk bawak ape
<darknite> haha
<susahsebut> bawak la apa yang spesel dari kepong tuh
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fzlamn> bawak diri je la.. =D
<MaxisBB[Sak]> susahsebut
<ak47suk1> hi MaxisBB[Sak] ,guna prepaid ka bill?
<MaxisBB[Sak]> bil..
<susahsebut> hi MaxisBB[Sak] - the man with thousands nick 
<susahsebut> ekkekeke
<fzlamn> kill bill?
<wisev0yager> fzlamn, k0 buat ubuntu-my global jam kat kuch s0k.,
<MaxisBB[Sak]> ??? ni apahal tetiba ramai bersuara nih..
<MaxisBB[Sak]> hangpa dok satu rumah ka ?
<MaxisBB[Sak]> kongsi pc ?
<MaxisBB[Sak]> hahahaahahahaha..
<fzlamn> hahahahaha
<susahsebut> hahaha 
<susahsebut> tetiba je terpacul baloon notification x chat ni
<wisev0yager> huhu..
<susahsebut> bersuara la
<MaxisBB[Sak]> hehehe..
<MaxisBB[Sak]> susahsebut esok sampai koi brapa agak2 ?
<MaxisBB[Sak]> turun TBS ke ?
<ak47suk1> kalau prepaid ada sploit
<wisev0yager> k0rang X neg0k bola ke eak?
<ak47suk1> heheheh
 * MaxisBB[Sak] pakai sluar.. takleh tengok..
<MaxisBB[Sak]> :(
<ak47suk1> trololo
<wisev0yager> pakai sarung, sng nk teng0k
<MaxisBB[Sak]> ak47suk1, tau.. hang ada citer masa gath kat midvalley tu..
<susahsebut> MaxisBB[Sak], mungkin jam 9-10. cuba seawal yang mungkin. aku daei putrajaya. johor-putrajaya-bangi
<MaxisBB[Sak]> wisev0yager, hahahaha.. kena selak2 lak.. tak besh.. tayah pakai apa2 lagi best..
<MaxisBB[Sak]> susahsebut, owh.. putrajaya.. ingatkan naik bas.. huhuhuhu..
<fzlamn> channel 18 PL ni
<susahsebut> aku pinjam keta adik aku. tu yang dari putrajaya
<susahsebut> huhu
<ak47suk1> huhuhu
<ak47suk1> mungkin aku yg 1st sampai kot :P
<susahsebut> tajul katanya 8:30am dah sampai ak47suk1 
<MaxisBB[Sak]> ada komuter tak dekat2 situ ?
<MaxisBB[Sak]> aku tengok, paling dekat pon stesen kajang je..
<MaxisBB[Sak]> jauh tuuu..
<MaxisBB[Sak]> huhuhuhu..
<susahsebut> nak datang kul bape MaxisBB[Sak] 
<MaxisBB[Sak]> tak pasti la..
<MaxisBB[Sak]> dalam kol 10 camtu kot..
 * MaxisBB[Sak] susah nak mangkit awai2..
<susahsebut> kasi bunyik jam la
<susahsebut> x pun tido kat bilik air
<susahsebut> letak baldi atas kepala guna timer
<susahsebut> ekekeke
 * MaxisBB[Sak] guna biological timer.. hehehe..
<susahsebut> MaxisBB[Sak], aritu nak guna ubuntu docs untuk docs dengan translation kan?
<darknite> tengah pikir nk bawak ape susahsebut
<MaxisBB[Sak]> nak guna ubuntu docs ?
<MaxisBB[Sak]> tak paham..
<susahsebut> documentation dengan translation nak guna link launchpad yang ko bagi semalam kan?
 * susahsebut baru teringat link yang ko bagi semalam
<susahsebut> td merayau launchpad. lupa nak tengok search result
<susahsebut> darknite, bawak je la apa2
<darknite> tengok la macam mana
<MaxisBB[Sak]> utk translation tu kita buat ubuntu docs la..
<MaxisBB[Sak]> susahsebut dah masuk dalam group ke ?
<susahsebut> group apogee dah lama saya join
<susahsebut> group mypapit belum approve
<susahsebut> translation group kan?
<susahsebut> http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Terjemahan_Ubuntu
<susahsebut> eh
<susahsebut> silap
<susahsebut> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ubuntu-docs/
<MaxisBB[Sak]> owh, ada banyak ke group ?
 * MaxisBB[Sak] bawah group KatieKitty..
<darknite> akan cuba cari ape2 yg best kat sini
<susahsebut> ubuntu translation untuk malay tengok macam ada dua je
<susahsebut> apogee satu dengan mypapit
<susahsebut> katiekitty untuk debian kot
<MaxisBB[Sak]> dan bawah group mypapit..
<susahsebut> wb kamarudin 
<MaxisBB[Sak]> yang ni mypapit: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ms
<susahsebut> tapi x join group pun boleh translate (launchpad web) dan download PO files
<MaxisBB[Sak]> ini lak katiekitty: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-my-transdocs
<susahsebut> mintak join jugak kat katiekitty group
<susahsebut> :)
<MaxisBB[Sak]> group apogee yang mana ?
<MaxisBB[Sak]> ada link tak ?
<susahsebut> nyibuk je aku ni padahal dah kurang sempat nak buat translation pun
<susahsebut> mstranslator group apogee
<susahsebut> kejap bagi link
 * darknite rasa banyak lagik kene belajar nie
<susahsebut> https://launchpad.net/~ms-translators
<susahsebut> wb fzlamn 
<MaxisBB[Sak]> susah sebut 	2011-09-26 <- pergh.. lama gila dah apply.. huhuhu..
<fzlamn> :)
<susahsebut> masa tu memang aku baut translation je
<susahsebut> almost 400 karma dari translation je
<susahsebut> lepas tu sejak sibuk maintain wiki x sempat sangat dah
<susahsebut> bukanmaintain wiki kot -
<susahsebut> isi wiki je
 * susahsebut bukan web programmer/dev
<MaxisBB[Sak]> yg mana satu sbenarnye main translator utk ubuntu-my ?
<susahsebut> not sure MaxisBB[Sak] 
<susahsebut> yang katiekitty tu baru ni aku tau kewujudanya
<MaxisBB[Sak]> huhuhu..
<MaxisBB[Sak]> banyak sgt..
<susahsebut> x pasti la kenapa
<MaxisBB[Sak]> mypapit punya group translate ubuntu.. means tak kaco documentation..
<MaxisBB[Sak]> katiekitty translate documentations..
<MaxisBB[Sak]> apogee ?
<susahsebut> apogee yang lepas aku buat banyak ubuntu jugak
<susahsebut> bukan docs
<susahsebut> ubuntu dan apps dalamnya. time aku aktif rasanya tengah buat natty
<susahsebut> nak kena tido awal ni. sok jam 3 pagi nak bertolak dah. 
<susahsebut> salam sume
<susahsebut> kita jumpa di jam esok. 
<susahsebut> :)
<susahsebut> InsyaAllah
<MaxisBB[Sak]> okay2..
<MaxisBB[Sak]> selamat memandu..
<MaxisBB[Sak]> berhati2 dijalan raya..
<darknite> susahsebut dari mana
<MaxisBB[Sak]> ingat org tersayang..
<darknite> awal betui bertoalk
<MaxisBB[Sak]> patuhi la undang2..
<darknite> bertolak
<susahsebut> johor darknite, thanks MaxisBB[Sak] 
<MaxisBB[Sak]> pakai tali pinggang keledar..
<MaxisBB[Sak]> merah tanda berhenti..
<darknite> patut la
<MaxisBB[Sak]> berhati2 kat satu kawasan tu..
<MaxisBB[Sak]> bukit gasing ke apa tah nama dia..
<darknite> wah..
<darknite> MaxisBB datang tak esok?
<MaxisBB[Sak]> insyaAllah datang..
<darknite> nnt blh la jumpa esok
<MaxisBB[Sak]> tgh dok usya2 map ni nak pi camana..
<susahsebut> eh 
<darknite> oo
<susahsebut> ha ah
<susahsebut> aku pun belum menelaah maps
<MaxisBB[Sak]> stesen kajang ke tempat tu dalam 5KM.. agak jauh gak kalo amik cab tu :P
<darknite> darknite rasanya taw kot tempat tuh
<darknite> dekat dengan amer ali kan
<MaxisBB[Sak]> dekat ngan ameer ali ke ?
<MaxisBB[Sak]> tak pasti la..
<darknite> aku rasa la
<darknite> sbb tengok maps macma tu la 
<MaxisBB[Sak]> jalan 7/7A takde pon kat maps ?
<MaxisBB[Sak]> aku agak2 je kat area2 jalan 7/x tu..
<darknite> sbb dekat dengan petronas kan
<darknite> maxisBB pernah pegi amer ali ke?
<MaxisBB[Sak]> penah.. 2 kali..
<susahsebut> lalu mana ye yang mudah
<MaxisBB[Sak]> mana petronas nye ? shell aku nampak la kat map tu..
<susahsebut> lalu plaza tol bangi senang tak?
<darknite> hmm
<darknite> dia lalu kajang kan
<darknite> ada tepi mydin tuh
<darknite> nampak x
<susahsebut> mydin bangi?
 * susahsebut lama tak turun bang
<susahsebut> *bangi
<darknite> aduh
<darknite> susah la
<darknite> pakai gps la aku esok nampaknya
<darknite> haha
<susahsebut> MaxisBB[Sak], http://maps.google.com.my/maps/ms?msid=216761080138570925340.0004a429578ef88955ac9&msa=0&ll=2.969116,101.774021&spn=0.005572,0.009613
<darknite> http://altfa.com.my/v2/contact-us.html
<susahsebut> dari tol bangi http://g.co/maps/kb4kh
<susahsebut> dari tol kajang http://g.co/maps/e2zw3
<darknite> hmm
<susahsebut> ok
<susahsebut> tido dulu
<susahsebut> :)
<susahsebut> salam
<darknite> salam
<darknite> susahsebut..tajul taw x tempat tuh?
<MaxisBB[Sak]> tajul tahu.. dia dah pegi dah cari.. ada kelas CakePHP..
<MaxisBB[Sak]> cari ?? wtf !! *arini* la..
<MaxisBB[Sak]> thanks keyboard.. :'(
<darknite> mare keyboard lak
<darknite> sampai hati
<darknite> abdrazak
<abdrazak> salam
<abdrazak> ye darknite
<darknite> abg sihat?
<abdrazak> nak tanye ... ada ke apa2 software untuk jalankan bandwidth shaping, 
<abdrazak> sihattt....
<darknite> entah la abg
<darknite> sbb saya pun masih tahap belajar
<abdrazak> yg tahu org penah pasang clearos ngan untangle.. tp kot2 la ada software2 yg leh masuk dlm ubuntu
<abdrazak> senang sket
<abdrazak> ehehe
<darknite> saya nie masih bdk baru bealjar
<darknite> belajar
<fzlamn> abdrazak: http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2008/07/easy-network-traffic-shaping-on-your.html
<fzlamn> saya x tau apa2 tp myb link tu boleh bantu kot
<darknite> network shaping nie ape erk
<abdrazak> sefahaman eden..ianya nak control bandwidth
<fzlamn> lebih kurang gitu la dikata oleh wiki
<fzlamn> :D
<abdrazak> cth.. ada streamyx 1mb.. nak bg darknite guna 500kb, eden 250, fzlamn 250kb
<darknite> oo
<abdrazak> so kalu download ke streaming ke.. akan ikut quota yg diberikan je la
<darknite> tuh dah macam sharing bandwidth kan
<abdrazak> itu sefahaman eden arr.. kalu silap tlg betulkan
<fzlamn> Network bandwidth is an expensive resource that is being shared among many parties of an organization, and some applications require guaranteed bandwidth and priority. Traffic shaping lets you (1) control network services, (2) limit bandwidths and (3) guarantee Quality Of Service (QoS). Intelligently managed traffic shaping improves network latency, service availablity and bandwidth utilization.
<fzlamn> kopi pes
<abdrazak> ehehe.. yeye
<fzlamn> ni sumbernya... http://www.topwebhosts.org/tools/traffic-control.php
<abdrazak> maceh fzlamn.. nak try  nengok..  kasi penin kapla
<fzlamn> tgk le... free je pon... :D
<darknite> huhu
<fzlamn> problem2...
<fzlamn> 404 not found untuk launchpad.net unity team
<fzlamn> nape jd macam tu ek?
<ejat> salam 
 * ejat pokes MaxisBB[Sak]
 * ejat pokes mfazliazran
<darknite> salam ejat
<ejat> wsalam
<darknite> ejat datang tak esok?
<ejat> insya allah 
<darknite> saya maybe akan berada di sana jgk
<ejat> ok .
<darknite> ejat x panggil lowkey ke
<ejat> ???
<darknite> ejat x ajak lowkey sekali ke
<ejat> lowkey ? 
<ejat> sape tu ? 
<ejat> tu kan public event 
<ejat> semua dijemput hadir
<darknite> syam
<darknite> ok
<susahsebut> ping fairuz
#ubuntu-my 2012-03-04
<susah_sebut> fairuz, fairuz_ LOM BANGUN TIDO
<ak47suk1> yosh susah_sebut 
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt semua
<darknite> checkin ubntu
<susah_sebut> ekeke
<susah_sebut> gi beli plug tadi ak47suk1 
<darknite> susah_sebut...plug pun nk beli ke?
<ak47suk1> welcome salax :)
<darknite> welcome salax
<darknite> welcome sweemeng
<sweemeng> hi darknite 
<darknite> tak berada di ubuntu global jam ke?
<darknite> sweemeng, ko berada di ubuntu global jam ke?
<sweemeng> tak
<sweemeng> malas la
<darknite> ok2
<darknite> abg keje atau masih belajar?
<sweemeng> menganggur
<darknite> oraite
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz fairuz_ 
<ejat> ping pong
<ejat> zzzZZZZzzzzZZZzzzZZZzzzzzz
<ejat> ping fairuz !!!!
<ejat> guys ... please refer to here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<ejat> susahsebut: try link to 
<hotfloppy> hola hola.. rata rata taa~
<Fakrul> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/w/webkit/libwebkitgtk-3.0-0_1.7.90-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb  Connection failed [IP: 91.189.92.171 80]
<Fakrul> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Fakrul> o.O
<susahsebut> :p
<Fakrul> nak buat macam ne ni?
<susahsebut> fairuz, di manakah anda
<Fakrul> 12.04 tiba2 ada update (partial update) hari ni
<Fakrul> pastu kuar mcm tu
<Fakrul> XD
 * Fakrul update dari main server
<fairuz_> susahsebut: ping
<tajul> tgh buat2 upgrade
 * fairuz_ kereta rosak, dan tak dapat balik rumah
<fairuz_> baru sampai umah naik bas -.-
<Fakrul> panas tak kat luar fairuz_ ?
<Fakrul> mesti letih nak tunggu bas tu sampai
<fairuz_> sejuk
<Fakrul> LOL
<Fakrul> hujan?
<fairuz_> tak
<susahsebut> hehe
<susahsebut> wb fairuz 
<fairuz_> ty susahsebut
<fairuz_> adei
<fairuz_> susahsebut: amacam jam?
<susahsebut> jam tengah dalam proses
<fairuz_> upgrade?
<susahsebut> upgrade guna bytecraft
<susahsebut> sebab guna apt-cache ni lebih lambat nampaknya
<ak47suk1> translation: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/ms/+index?batch=75&direction=backwards&start=1275
<fairuz_> oo sebab apa lambat
<susahsebut> x pasti la fairuz 
<susahsebut> sebab wifi ke?
<ak47suk1> ramai2 pulun tarik satu server :))
<fairuz_> cache tak berfungsi atau laptop tak mampu menampung?
<susahsebut> masa kat rumah aritu desktop aku guna lan
<susahsebut> tak ramai pun\
<susahsebut> 2 komputer je guna apt-cache
<fairuz_> oo
<fairuz_> aku test ari tu pakai wifi jugak
<susahsebut> bape KB dapat
<fairuz_> ke sebab dia donlod dari online?
<fairuz_> takde dlm cache*
<susahsebut> dalam cache report aku 93miss, 6.3% hit
<ak47suk1> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/ms/+index?batch=75&direction=backwards&start=1275
<ejat> ak47suk1: paste link documentation
<ak47suk1> done
<fairuz_> susahsebut: oo
<Fakrul> Banyak gile tak translate lagi
<Fakrul> =.=
 * Fakrul translate 100 pun dah penin
<Fakrul> haha
<tajul> takpa.. sikit2
<Fakrul> translate tu kena download untuk pe?
 * Fakrul tak penah download
<tajul> haha
<tajul> backup kot Fakrul
<Fakrul> oo
<Fakrul> jeles tgk abuyop byk translate
<deensokmo> testing
<hotfloppy> fairuz, mana hang woi ??
<hotfloppy> hang masuk screen beso ni.. :D
<fairuz_> hotfloppy: keke
<Kamaruddin> I'm coming....
<hotfloppy> cepat.. semua tunggu hang tutor packaging ni..
<susahsebut> +1 hotfloppy 
<fairuz_> nak pakai irc ke gobby?
<hotfloppy> gobby pon okay gak :D
<fairuz_> aku dah on server gobby
<hotfloppy> apa server ?
<hotfloppy> aku lupa la..
<hotfloppy> fairuz. ?
<fairuz_> jap aku cek sebab aku pun lupa
<fairuz_> haha
<fzlamn> :P
<fzlamn> gobby ek?
<fairuz_> Host fairuz.redirectme.net
<hotfloppy> fairuz.redirectme.net
<fairuz_> port 6522
<saufiwahab> thanks ak47suk1 for the live streaming =D
<fairuz_> +1 saufiwahab
<saufiwahab> sedang tgk live ni.. translation 
<ejat> elo2
<saufiwahab> ini guna web cam laptop ke ?
<saufiwahab> ejat jerit aper la td
<saufiwahab> keke
<susahsebut> siapa nak join packaging sila install gobby (aku takleh install - sedang upgrade. dapat tengok screen je) 
<tajul> yaya
<tajul> aku tak ble install susahsebut
<saufiwahab> ada awek x kat sana tajul ? 
 * susahsebut is not an available package
<susahsebut> LOL
<susahsebut> tajul, 
<ejat> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<fzlamn> susahsebut mmg la x blh nk install
<fzlamn> :P
<ejat> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<ejat> http://getfiregpg.org/s/install
<ejat> http://getfiregpg.org/stable/firegpg.xpi
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> fzlamn, faham lawak lemau aku
<susahsebut> :p
<fzlamn> :D
<susahsebut> amacam fzlamn ikut ka packaging session tu?
<tajul> lets JAM
<fzlamn> sedang mengikuti walaupun time limit sampai jam 5 je
<fzlamn> huhuhu
<susahsebut> apsal ada limit?
<fzlamn> nak keluar jap g
<fzlamn> huhuhu...
<ejat> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/32824
<darknite> pegi mana
<susahsebut> ping pong
<fairuz_> pong pong
<susahsebut> testing
<susahsebut> my new and shining 12.04 - upgraded from 11.10
<susahsebut> XD
<susahsebut> ping fairuz fairuz_ 
<fairuz_> susahsebut: pong
<fairuz_> nice
<fairuz_> :)
<fairuz_> takde bug?
<susahsebut> sedang run checklist
<susahsebut> cuba reply lagi
<hotfloppy> bila nak start packaging ?
<fairuz_> hotfloppy: :D
<fairuz_> ikut apa aku tulis kat Packaging tu
 * fairuz_ tgh pre-order raspberry pi kuikui
<darknite> pergh
<Fakrul> http://www.era.fm/dvr/ <<<<<<<--- nape tak play?
<hotfloppy> fairuz
<hotfloppy> fairuz_
<fairuz_> pong hotfloppy
<Fakrul> 210 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Fakrul> Need to get 7,112 kB/147 MB of archives.
<Fakrul> After this operation, 564 kB disk space will be freed.
<Fakrul> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<Fakrul> 0% [Working]Failed to create host name resolver: Invalid host name
<Fakrul> 0% [Waiting for headers]^Cbais@bais1:~$ 
<Fakrul> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Fakrul> nape fail?
<salax> Fakrul:  y? dduk blkng proxy?
<Fakrul> proxy? pe tu?
<salax> Fakrul: skrg online dr ubuntu host yg nak di upgrade tu?
<Fakrul> a'ah
<salax> tenet dapat, apt-get x dpt?
<Fakrul> tenet ok
<salax> Fakrul: first time jadik? or mmg mcm ni slalu?
<Fakrul> partial upgrade yang ni je tak dapat
<Fakrul> biasa ok je
<Fakrul> nu nak dapatkan 7,112kb je lagi
<Fakrul> *tu
<salax> Fakrul: apt-get install -f ?
<salax> Fakrul:  hang ada letak custom repo kat source.list?
<salax> bnyk gila soklan aku
<salax> lol
<salax> Fakrul: uncle google jawapan terbaik :)
<Fakrul> Dah google tak dapat 
 * Fakrul guna 12.04 64bit
<Fakrul> dah try apt-get install -f, tak de pe2 pun
<Fakrul> kat repo takde tambah pe2 or custop repo pun.
<Fakrul> :(
<fairuz_> masa untuk report bug? :)
<fairuz_> hotfloppy: ping
<darknite> ping deensokmo
<darknite> event dah hbs
<hotfloppy> fairuz, nanti kita sambung lagi..
<hotfloppy> masa tak cukup..
<hotfloppy> ada error skit..
<hotfloppy> nanti aku bg error tu..
<darknite> welcome egyparadox
<EgyParadox> Hello darknite 
<darknite> ape cerita arinie
<EgyParadox> im sorry im not malaysian
<darknite> i see
<darknite> sorry i didn't know
<darknite> abam ak37suk1
<darknite> welcome hotfloppy
<hotfloppy> tenkiu..
<hotfloppy> hehehe..
<hotfloppy> awalnye masuk ?
<hotfloppy> :P
<darknite> biasa la
<darknite> aku jadi kelawar pada masa malam
<darknite> hehe
<hotfloppy> hahaha..
<Fakrul> :D
<darknite> biasa la..
<darknite> nama pun darknite=batmna
<darknite> haha
<darknite> ping ak47suk1
<susahsebut> ping fairuz_ 
<susahsebut> mintak satu raspberry pi
<susahsebut> ekekekeke
<hotfloppy> ping susahsebut 
<hotfloppy> baru sampai ke bro ?
<susahsebut> pong hotfloppy 
<susahsebut> dah lama jugak. dah siap mandi makan isap rokok sume
<susahsebut> ni baru on lappy
<susahsebut> adik2 aku tengah ngadap bola
<hotfloppy> hahaha..
<hotfloppy> ingatkan baru sampai.. kot2 sesat.. mabuk roti canai liat :P
<susahsebut> LOL
<susahsebut> GPS tau
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> yang kelakarnya dah dekat nak sampai tu aku dengan rasa confidentnya matikan GPS sebab ingat dah sampai jambatan dekat PICC tu
<susahsebut> rupanya salah jambatan
<susahsebut> haha terlajak la jugak sikit
<susahsebut> benti tepi on balik GPS baru dapat jumpa semula jalan [pulang
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<hotfloppy> hahahaha..
<hotfloppy> boleh lak camtu..
<hotfloppy> rumah kat area picc ? ada rumah ke situ ?
<hotfloppy> apartment eh ?
<susahsebut> kuarters JKR
<susahsebut> adik aku keje jkr
<hotfloppy> owh..
<susahsebut> kita tak buat microblogging #ubuntumy #ugj kat twitter la tadi
<hotfloppy> ejat buat..
<susahsebut> ha ah
<susahsebut> baru jumpa post dia kat fb 
<hotfloppy> since semalam lagi dok nampak ejat mblog kat twitter..
 * hotfloppy tak minat sgt twitter :P
 * susahsebut x berapa pandai main twitter
<hotfloppy> sama la aku pon..
<hotfloppy> tak paham sgt..
<susahsebut> tido dulu. mata dah tak boleh bukak neh
<susahsebut> bye all
<hotfloppy> bubye..
 * hotfloppy tgh cuba memakej.. huhuhu..
<susahsebut> comey
<susahsebut> nanti kalau nak aku punya lappy / desktop jadi tikus makmal boleh je
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<hotfloppy> hahaha..
<hotfloppy> aku dah berjaya packagekan..
<hotfloppy> skang ni nak up ke PPA..
<hotfloppy> tapi aku tengah cari pasal PGP key..
<hotfloppy> aku tak paham satu benda..
<hotfloppy> kalo PGP key aku buat skarang, pastu pc/laptop aku format, apa jadi kat PGP key tu ?
<hotfloppy> kalo buat lain, kena submit balik kat LP..
<hotfloppy> then, camna ngan package dalam PPA yg dah up guna PGP key sebelom ni ?
 * hotfloppy confuse.. tanya kat #ubuntu takde org jawab.. haishh..
<susahsebut> kalau tak silap aku masa buat pgp key dulu kita boleh request untuk donlod semula key yang sama dari server ubuntu
<susahsebut> cuma cara tu tak pasti sebab tak pernah buat
<susahsebut> sebab kita dah upload kat server
<hotfloppy> download balik tu rasanya macam ak47suk1 ajar tadi la..
<hotfloppy> export pastu import balik..
<susahsebut> ye kot
<hotfloppy> tapi dia akan jadi Others Key.. tak jadi My Personal Keys..
<susahsebut> ping fairuz_ 
<hotfloppy> takleh pakai utk build package lain.. kena wat key baru gak..
<susahsebut> oh, hari ni ahad. fairuz_ dating kot
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<hotfloppy> hahahha..
<susahsebut> oh, setiap package kena build key baru ke?
<hotfloppy> dating ngan alize ?
<hotfloppy> damn!
<hotfloppy> tak.. setiap package bleh pakai pgp key yg sama..
<susahsebut> oooo
<hotfloppy> maksud aku kalo kita dah format pc/laptop..
<susahsebut> ah, tertinggal 1 line post ko yang aku tak baca
<susahsebut> maknanya kena save kat satu tempat selamat la pgp keys tu
<hotfloppy> tapi camna nak masukkan balik ?
<susahsebut> yang kita boleh retrieve bila2 masa sekiranya terdelete sebab format
<susahsebut> huhu yang tu kena tanya yang pakar kot
<hotfloppy> tadi dah try import masuk, tapi dia jadi Others Key.. tak jadi My Personal Key..
<hotfloppy> tatau nak search guna keyword apa..
<hotfloppy> ada cadangan ?
<hotfloppy> yeay!!
<hotfloppy> ak47suk1, aku jumpa dah camna nak guna 1 PGP key kat multiple machines..
<hotfloppy> :D
<hotfloppy> !commands
<lubotu2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hotfloppy> takleh save link eh guna bot ni ?
<hotfloppy> hehehe..
<hotfloppy> @command
<meetingology> hotfloppy: Error: "command" is not a valid command.
<hotfloppy> #link http://askubuntu.com/questions/32438/how-to-share-one-pgp-key-on-multiple-machines
<hotfloppy> tgh tunggu launchpad build package..
<hotfloppy> sudah berjaya buat packaging.. yoohoo!!
<fairuz_> hotfloppy: :)
<fairuz_> cantek
<hotfloppy> hehehe..
<hotfloppy> berjaya akhirnya..
<hotfloppy> petang tadi ada error..
<hotfloppy> error yg sgt pelik..
<fairuz_> dah try install semua ke
<fairuz_> error apa, dia rejected?
<hotfloppy> dah try install.. jalan :D
<hotfloppy> bukan..
<hotfloppy> error pada pgp key..
<fairuz_> oo
<fairuz_> ko build tapi dia tak sign?
<fairuz_> kean sign sendiri baru boleh build?
<fairuz_> eh silap
<hotfloppy> kat changeslog aku letak NamaAku <email@com.my>
<fairuz_> kena sign sendiri baru dia boleh upload ke LP?
<hotfloppy> tapi kat pgp key sbenarnye "NamaAku (Packaging) <email@com.my>" sebab aku ada letak comment..
<hotfloppy> pelik gila..
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> buat la pgp baru gitu
<hotfloppy> so, nak senang, aku amik PGP key dari Debian aku, import masuk, guna yg tu :P
<fairuz_> oo ok jugak tu keke
<hotfloppy> kebetulan, PGP Debian yg aku submit kat LP.. so, senang la.. guna yg tu je..
<fairuz_> cantek2
<fairuz_> ko dah baut sampai brapa release dah ni keke
<hotfloppy> beza cuma perkataan (Packaging) je..
<hotfloppy> hahahaha..
<hotfloppy> aku try 1 je.. sebab malas nak tunggu dia accept ngan build..
<hotfloppy> ke tayah tunggu dah utk release seterusnya ?
<fairuz_> kena tunggu kot tak salah aku
<hotfloppy> tu la..
<fairuz_> 10 minit gitu la kena tunggu
<fairuz_> blum tentu build berjaya lagi haha
<hotfloppy> aku saja nak try add repo n install dulu..
<fairuz_> ko build pakai debuild berjaya tak semesti build kat LP berjaya
<hotfloppy> ni dah okay, bleh la try ejas2 release lak :P
<hotfloppy> owh.. camtu lak eh..
<hotfloppy> sebab apa ?
<fairuz_> sebab mcm ni
<hotfloppy> dia ada cakap tak ?
<fairuz_> debuild dia pakai environment sistem ko
<fairuz_> so kalau ko cukup semua lib  yang ada, maybe dia berjaya build
<fairuz_> LP plak dia pakai chroot 
<fairuz_> maksudnya environment yg betul2 basic + clean
<fairuz_> so dia depend betul2 pada control ko tu
<fairuz_> yg aku cakap Build-depends tu
<hotfloppy> owh.. maknanya kena specify dependencies dia la eh ?
<fairuz_> yup betul
<hotfloppy> camna nak tau dependencies apa yg perlu ?
<fairuz_> kalau ada build-depends ko tak cukup, fail la dia kat LP
<fairuz_> contoh ko tengah package satu aplikasi yg bukan ko punya kan
<fairuz_> selalunya ko akan try install dulu aplikasi tu tanpa pakejing
<fairuz_> ./configure, make, make install tu
<fairuz_> so dari configure tu ko boleh tua dependacies dia
<fairuz_> *tau
<fairuz_> so dari situ ko bleh configure fail control untuk pakejing
<fairuz_> Kalau ada benda yang ko terlepas
<fairuz_> dia akan cakap kat build error LP tu
<hotfloppy> owh.. dia akan cakap la eh ?
<hotfloppy> senang la camtu..
<fairuz_> aah tapi lambat la
<fairuz_> ada satu cara lagi, ko install chroot kat computer ko
<hotfloppy> yg aku risau kalo kita tatau pon apa dependencies yg perlu..
<hotfloppy> contohnya, aku nak packagekan source code Kucing.. tapi developer dia tak cakap pon kena ada dependencies Ikan, Catfood ngan Cage..
<fairuz_> so ko bleh buat mcm LP buat
<fairuz_> mcm tu, kalau ko berjaya build kat situ, kompem kat LP akan berjaya
<fairuz_> dia akan cakap apa yang dia perlu, jgn risau
<hotfloppy> kebetulan sebelom tu kita dah install package Ikan.. so, time install Kucing, kita just kena install Catfood & Cage je.. so, tatau la Ikan tu pon kena..
<hotfloppy> owh.. install chroot camna ?
<hotfloppy> ada link tutorial ?
<fairuz_> ko dah install rasanya tu
<fairuz_> nama dia pbuilder
<fairuz_> cuba cek
<fairuz_> dia sekali dlm packaging-dev tadi tu
<hotfloppy> aa.. tadi hang suruh install packaging-dev je kan ?
<fairuz_> aah
<hotfloppy> dh-make pon kena la..
<fairuz_> dia tak sekali ke dalam tu?
<hotfloppy> tak..
<fairuz_> aku ingat sekali
<hotfloppy> aku install asing tadi :P
<fairuz_> kehkeh
<fairuz_> hmm 
<fairuz_> dh-make tu utk packaging kot, kenapa diorang tak masukkan dalam packaging-dev
<fairuz_> cuba type pbuilder kat terminal
<fairuz_> aptut dia kuar something
<fairuz_> patut
<hotfloppy> a'ah.. ada..
<fairuz_> Kalau ko ada masa
<fairuz_> ko create la environement clean ko tu
<fairuz_> sudo pbuilder create
<fairuz_> nanti bleh build local je
<hotfloppy> camtu je ?
<fairuz_> dah ok kat situ bleh upload kat LP terus, kompem berjaya
<fairuz_> tu untuk create aah
<fairuz_> untuk build, instead of pakai debuild
<fairuz_> ko pakai pdebuild
<fairuz_> haha
<fairuz_> tapi dia lama sket la
<hotfloppy> "Distribution is precise."
<hotfloppy> aik ?
<hotfloppy> aku tak upgrade pon..
<hotfloppy> ni mesti dia baca kat sources.list ni..
<hotfloppy> hahahahahaha..
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> ko pakai oneiric tapi source list precise ke keke
<hotfloppy> a'ah.. sebab tadi ingat nak upgrade..
<hotfloppy> tapi aku tengok ramai sgt dah upgrade, aku focus on packaging je la..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<fairuz_> :D
<hotfloppy> kiranya lepas siap "pbuilder create" ni, step sama jugak la macam tadi eh ?
<hotfloppy> just tukar debuild -S kepada pdebuild -S ?
<fairuz_> pdebuild je
<hotfloppy> owh..
<hotfloppy> cara ni lagi bagos..
<hotfloppy> cuma kelemahan dia, clean sistem..
<hotfloppy> eh, kalo clean system, camna nak install deps ?
<hotfloppy> maksud aku, time build tu, mesti kluar error kan ?
<hotfloppy> pastu ?
<fairuz_> fail control tu la :)
<fairuz_> build-depends kena betul
<hotfloppy> owh..
<hotfloppy> lupa lak..
<hotfloppy> ingatkan kena install lak :P
<hotfloppy> lupa lak aku benda ni ala2 simulator je kan..
<hotfloppy> so, pdebuild tu just simulate package tu bleh compile ke tak..
<hotfloppy> kalo takleh, tambah deps kat Build-depends..
<hotfloppy> paham2 :D
<fairuz_> dia ada 2 command untuk build dalam clean environment ni
<fairuz_> satu pdebuild
<fairuz_> satu lagi command betul dia sudo pbuilder build namafail.dsc
<fairuz_> kalau orang lain, dia suruh pakai pbuilder punya command tu
<fairuz_> sebab diorang kata success kat pdebuild tak semestinya sukses kat pbuidler
<fairuz_> pbuilder
<fairuz_> kalau ko nak betul2 yakin pakai la yg sudo pbuilder tu
<fairuz_> aku tak tau apa beza dua tu
<hotfloppy> camna aku nak jadikan .dsc tu ?
<fairuz_> debuild -S 
<fairuz_> ko build biasa je dulu
<hotfloppy> owh..
<fairuz_> pastu lupa nak bgtau
<fairuz_> result utk pdebuild ngan sudo pbuilder build tu akan ada kat /var/cache/pbuilder/result
<fairuz_> dia simpan kat situ
<hotfloppy> owh.. apa2 error dia tak papar ke ?
<fairuz_> dia papar
<hotfloppy> ke dalam result tu ada error details ?
<fairuz_> time ko build tu dia kuar benda2
<fairuz_> kalau ada W: tu warning
<fairuz_> E: tu error
<fairuz_> dia cakap la ape benda yg tak cukup nanti
<hotfloppy> a'ah.. ada tadi kluar E: ngan W: tu.. tapi tak detail..
<hotfloppy> atau mungkin aku tak paham lagi bahasa dia kot :P
<fairuz_> bleh tau patutnya, kalau tak cukup dependacies, nanti dia cakap la dia tak berjaya download lib tu
<hotfloppy> okay2.. pasni bleh la merajinkan diri..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<hotfloppy> takde la susah mana pon wat packaging ni..
<fairuz_> :)
<fairuz_> try la pakej benda yang betul2 plak
<fairuz_> tu baru hello world tu 3 fail
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> tapi konsep dia sama ;a
<fairuz_> tool banyak tolong
<hotfloppy> tu la..
<hotfloppy> takpa, nanti aku try wat utk real package..
<fairuz_> cari je projek mana2 yg kecik
<fairuz_> akonadi-google-0.2   ni ke
<fairuz_> kqrcode ke
<fairuz_> byk kat google code tu
<hotfloppy> nanti aku cari.. kalo berjaya, aku publish kat sini..
<hotfloppy> hehehehe..
#ubuntu-my 2013-02-26
<ejat> elo anybody home
<hyperair> o/
<fairuz__> excalibr: lama xnampak
<excalibr> fairuz__: hehe..tu la
<fairuz> excalibr: busy kerja la tu
<ejat> oit penreturns
<fairuz> woot woot
<ejat> elop
<ejat> woot woot back
<penreturns> yooo
<fairuz__> lama tak nampak penreturns :D
<penreturns> :p
<ejat> tu la pasal 
<ejat> ade la plak 
<ejat> apa bikini penreturns
<ejat> and fairuz__
<fairuz__> tak baut apa ejat. Tengah melayan ada sorang student ni pasal fyp dia. Bikin sakit kepala hehe
<ejat> owh okie
<fairuz__> "Tolong ajar boleh?... " lepas 5 minit, ada contoh sistem tak? haha takleh tahan
 * ejat tgh melayan demo (suka-suki) up openstack kat rackspace
<ejat> fast track course la tu 
<fairuz__> bukan fast track ni, ni super malas nama dia
<fairuz__> Suruh design database pun mintak tlg =.=
<ejat> owh okie
<penreturns> <-- nk bukak dc
<ejat> pergh ... dahsyat2
<ejat> berapa acre ?
<ejat> tingkat?
<penreturns> :P
<excalibr_> fairuz__: hai
<fairuz__> hai
<excalibr_> baru habis tgk life of pi :D
<excalibr_> korg ada meeting ke ni
<fairuz__> excalibr_: takde la
<fairuz__> best?
<excalibr_> best gak..survival tale psl sorang mangsa kapal karam yg survive selama 227 hari di laut bersama bengal tiger lol
#ubuntu-my 2013-02-27
<excalibr> helo
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-01
<ejat> elop2
#ubuntu-my 2013-03-02
<MrFared> assalammualaikum ;)
<MrFared> x de orang ke nie?
<excalibr> helo
<excalibr> fairuz__: anda di sana?
#ubuntu-my 2014-02-25
<locodir-user> hihi, anybody here?
<locodir-user> katiekitty: see u again
#ubuntu-my 2015-02-24
 * ejat brb
#ubuntu-my 2015-02-27
<s1lv3rd3m0n> hello fellow ubuntus
#ubuntu-my 2016-03-05
<shah> test
<excalibr> hai shah 
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-26
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> @amin007ledang, tak cukup kuasa.
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> pakai laptop ke tu min, adaptor lain volt?
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> @najmiep, Raspberry pi 3
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> nice
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> Icon kilat yang peliknya
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> Kalau raspberry pi 3... Power requirement dia strict. Tapi tak ingat exactly berapa volt atau amp
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> 5volt 1amp
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> dia kene exact kalau tak keluar la kilat tu. saya suspek cable tu
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> @mauisabily, Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> @lomotech, Kabel murah
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> barang kena moderate price kalo murah sangat board tu pun kecik ati
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Kesian kan dia tak cukup makan elektrik tu min .
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> ko cari kabel kat terpakai.my kot2 ada.. kot laa haha
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Kabel putus ada nak tak 😁
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> Oh tidak cukup makan elektrik ya???
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://www.brighttalk.com/webcast/6793/298241
<UbuntuMY> <cikgufatah> @mauisabily, Rpi3 ana fikir 5V 2A
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> 2A ek
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Aku pkai 5v 1A ok ja
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Tv, tplink router n astro outputs 5v 0.5A ja kejap2 kluar kilat. Lpas tu keyboard hang hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @cikgufatah, Basic phone charger  5v 1A  Pkai ni ja. Yg dia bg simpan.. Hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <cikgufatah> Power: 1.5 W (average when idle) to 6.7 W (maximum under stress)
<UbuntuMY> <cikgufatah> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi
<UbuntuMY> <cikgufatah> Average load mencukupi 1A 😁
<UbuntuMY> <cikgufatah> Tapi under high load perlu 2A
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-27
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Ok tq...
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Kena guna jgk la yg dia bg hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Sbb ni kot game openarena sangkut3... hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> Raspi kalo current x stable kuar kilat tu. Elok pakai adapter yg bagus sket.
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> Yg jenis 2 ringgit kat kedai tu elakkan
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> LDNIO 👍
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Btw saya tak pernah nak ambil tahu RPI pakai port apa untuk charge..
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Micro usb?
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> Yup
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> Nice jugak. Pakai debian
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> Ada versi dual Ethernet. Bgus kalo nk buat vpn server.
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> So kalau pakai micro Usb, saya cadangkan LDNIO bagus..
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Ok info sbnr..  5v max 3Amp
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> 3amp br full speed dia jalan
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @zulfadli_sk, version latest spec mcm mana?
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Raspi3
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> I ade model B 🤭
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> LDNIO max 4.7v kalau tak silap..
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Tapi mahal laa..
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> https://www.thestar.com.my/tech/tech-news/2018/02/27/facebook-to-bring-high-speed-internet-to-malaysia/
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> @najmiep
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> apa tu
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> Spec orange pi zero latest
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> 👍
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> Aku minat gak orange pi ni, pasal boleh run stock Debian
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> @zulfadli_sk, Kita beli di mr diy
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @Sharuzzaman, Maksudnya debian x86? 😳
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @mauisabily, Debian ARM
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-28
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Owh
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Performance cun tak? 512MB 😅
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> @amin007ledang, Lebih kurang le tuh 😁
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://www.brighttalk.com/webcast/6793/298241?utm_campaign=knowledge-feed&utm_source=brighttalk-portal&utm_medium=web
<UbuntuMY> <ZALJUNIOR86> @applemacisee, Tanbah dgn surge protector lamp untuk safety electronic ..tidak pun,ELCB upgrage amp  bagi tinggi skit.*semasa kilat dilarang menggunakan peralatan electronic .bahaya untuk board.
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/samsung-linux-on-galaxy-video-demo
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Wah ..berapa harga .. tunggu xiomi ciplak hahaha
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-01
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/raspberry-pi-chromecast/
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> #tanya  `sudo apt update` kalian jalan kah?
<UbuntuMY> <SangCicak> Knp x jalan? 🤔
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> Dualboot win10 & ubuntu.
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> Jahanam partition ubuntu.  Di delete oleh update window 😡
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> Habis data
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @Pokpisofian, Uiks.. biaq betik
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Dual boot jgk ni
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> xkan x bgtau sepatah masa install windows tu
<UbuntuMY> <SangCicak> Sbb tu skrg dah x dual boot linux. Trus buang windows install linux kt laptop 😂
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> Semalam kena
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <SangCicak> Kne reinstall bootloader je
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> or click click2 wo baca apa kat dialog :P
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> Tak bagitau sepatah haram pun.
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> TQ kerana mnjadi tester.. sat nk backup dulu 😂
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> Shutdown win10... update...
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Rasanya dia tak delete kot.. bootloader je dia hapus.. try boot guna live tgk data dlm tu
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> Bila reboot... masuk win10... still proses update berjalan
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> Dah habis update... reboot semula...  Dapat grub rescue...  Ingatkan grub je rosak...  Biarkan. Tutup laptop.
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> Pagi ni nak revover grub...  Rupa2nya... partion dah di delete...
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> @mauisabily, Boot live la ni
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> Guna live ubuntu mate
<UbuntuMY> <SangCicak> Dah byk kali kena mcm ni. Data x hlg mgkin sbb guna hdisk lain2, 1win 1linux, pun windows kacau bootloader linux. 🤦‍♂
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> Gparted
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> @mauisabily, Hahaha....
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> @SangCicak, Ni single hdd
<UbuntuMY> <SangCicak> Single win delete la kot. Kekekeke
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @Pokpisofian, Itu yg terbaik..
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> Sesiapa yg dualboot dgn win10 guna single hdd.  Sila backup data tuan puan.  Sebelum terkena....
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @mauisabily, Ahaha
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> Nak try recover data  Kot2 masih ada rezeki.  Mulakan dgn bismillah...
<UbuntuMY> <SangCicak> Ada tools yg boleh recover partition
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> Insya allah masih ada tu saki baki..
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @SangCicak, Takut tak dapat recover saja,, sebab win 10 update kan write data di hard disk..
<UbuntuMY> <SangCicak> @applemacisee, Btul jgk tp bleh je kalau nk cuba. Kalau jd senang jimat masa tu
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> Cuba nasib dgn parted magic
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @Pokpisofian, Saya dah pernah cerita dalam group ni last year kot..after anniversary update windows 10
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @Pokpisofian, Xkan berjaya mmg dia wipe all ubuntu partition
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Keluar boot prompt or boot recue
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Kalau dia keluar boot promt saja mungkin bole recover kalau boot rescue sama kes mcm saya
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @Pokpisofian, Sy dah pernah warn dlm ni kalau nak update aniversary windows 10..better not
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @Pokpisofian, Dapat grub rescue mmg bubye pe sofian..sy dah jadi mcm ni
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Grub still bole recover
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Grub rescue say goodbye to ubuntu partition
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> 🤔
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> @Piye926, Sama..  Nasib yg sama.  Sebab nama kita hampir sama.  Sofian Mohamad
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> @Pokpisofian, Saya amalkan semua dokumen letak kat cloud. Tang programming tu pula amalkan 'in case of fire' git 😁
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @Pokpisofian, so far alhamdulillah :) boot taruk kt luar disk
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> tp ade dengar case nie since last year
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @myfenris, aku yg tanya korg hari tu last year lepas upgrade ke windows anniversary update.
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> sebelum case anda pun sy dah baca kat internet
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> ramai ilang boot lepas upgrade
<UbuntuMY> <SangCicak> Guna linux terus la xyh dual boot win lagi. 🙊
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @SangCicak, Windows pun perlu utk client non linux :)
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @SangCicak, Done..after that disaster event sy dah tukar
<UbuntuMY> <Pokpisofian> Done.   100% bionic beaver.  Guna hdd lain.  Hdd yg terkena... simpan utk forensic bila ada masa free.
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @Pokpisofian, Good step
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-02
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> ada yg kena sama macam ni tak? lepas masuk username, tekan next, dia akan crash
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> Guna plugin/extension apa? Biasa yang buat crash ni adalah plugin
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> plugin yang pakai cuma gnome extension je. selalu bukak boleh
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> *UNDANGAN KHAS*  _Assalamualaikum wr.wb._  Dimohon kehadiran semua kaum adam didalam group ini :  Hari.        : Jumaat  Tarikh      : 02 March 2018  Jam         : 12.45 thari  Tempat   : Masjid-masjid terdekat  Acara.     : *Sholat Jumaat*  Sekian Wassalam
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Sholat yerr
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> The following security upgrades are available:  Package                        Version              USN  —---------------------------------------------------------------—  isc-dhcp-client                4.3.3-5ubuntu12.9    USN-3586-1
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-03
<UbuntuMY> <امير احمد> السلام عليكم   dan salam sejahtera gyus
<UbuntuMY> <امير احمد> *guys
<UbuntuMY> <امير احمد> Tgh tercari cari ftp  client yg sesuai utk pc to pc via wireless router
<UbuntuMY> <امير احمد> Ad cadangn drp uolls guys
<UbuntuMY> <امير احمد> Pc running Debian
<UbuntuMY> <امير احمد> Router tp Link archer drp TM
<UbuntuMY> <SangCicak> Filezilla? 🤔
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @امير احمد, sftp
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @امير احمد, FTP guna pc to pc? salah satu PC akan ada FTP server ke?
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Terminal taip ftp 😂
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @امير احمد, Pakai ssh sahaja la. Or dekat dalam file tu ada connect ke server , pilih ssh . Kalau debian root tak boleh ssh kena ubah rules . Itu sahaja tak perlu client
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> Copy paste networking?
#ubuntu-my 2018-03-04
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Vagrant like development environment but use LXD. https://lxdock.readthedocs.io/en/stable/index.html
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> lxdock
